# 1dpo/Testing 2/22 ish?



## ddekerl

Trying to see if there are any ladies just beginning the TWW or roundabouts there?

Figured it might be nice to have some ladies to chit chat with and pass the time til D-day...or T-day, however you'd like to put it. 

Hoping for some feedback so we can share charts/ be symptom spotting crazies and the likes.

Cheers!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi!! :wave:

I think I'm 1dpo today (attempting the 'relaxed' approach this month - haha) and plan on testing around the 22nd, too. I had a chemical last month but am trying to be hopeful because we conceived my 17 month old DD the cycle right after a chemical. This feels like it's going to be the lonnnnngest 2 weeks ever! :)


----------



## ddekerl

Hey! So sorry to hear about your chemical, though it sounds like you're relatively used to it it doesn't lessen the disappointment of seeing that :bfp: turn to a :bfn: Or at least, I would imagine. I've never really gotten a :bfp:.....not even on an OPK before a few days ago. And I'm at 3+ yrs ttc! 

Phew. Good lord! I'm feeling fairly positive about this cycle though. Everything that's happened this point is such a frikkin' victory, the outcome is almost irrelevant! 

Check this out, I didn't temp this cycle because I was so not concerned with TTC and was fed up with erratic, weird, unpredictable cycles. So I'm just going off of everything else at this point since I picked up an OPK on CD 14 for fun and was like "I'm sorry, what!?"
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f8785//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Keep me posted! Hopefully some more ladies wander in here with similar dpos


----------



## MommyGrim

I'm currently 3 dpo but I'd like to hang with you guys if that's alright?


----------



## ddekerl

Sure thing! Super!  That way when you get a :bfp: two days before us we'll have hope. ;-)


----------



## Niknock

Hi ladies
I'm currently 9 dpo (?) and going to test on 15th when AF is due. Trying to resist testing earlier and I'm terrible for symptom spotting only to be let down by AF each month. Been bareback since Jan 2012 so have decided 2013 is the year for OPK's. Had two days of LH surge on 31/1 and 1/2 so guessing I O'd on 1st or 2nd. Symptoms since ovulation are constant twinges in belly, a gush of pink cm on Friday just gone, wierd dreams and now coffee tastes like dirt??
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi everyone! I have a good feeling for us all already! Thinking positive!! 

Ddekerl - I have come to terms with the chemical. It was my third and although devastating, I know that a wonderful thing came out of the first one. I really believe that it gave me a little fertility boost that paved the way for my DD and had that chemical been a healthy pregnancy, I wouldn't have the amazing, mischievous munchkin I have today. It's what I tell myself to make me feel better about it all. 

Coffee tasting like dirt is a good sign, I think Niknock! Hope your symptoms carry on!

So what does everyone do and where are you from? 

I live in Alberta, Canada and do health care/medical research. My DH is from the UK, we met over there and moved to Canada (where I am from) at the end of 2010. We are actually having a nice sunny day here today so I think we'll take DD to the park when she wakes up from her nap. What are you up to today?


----------



## ddekerl

Niknock said:


> and now coffee tastes like dirt??

That sounds like hell on earth. :coffee::coffee: I have a tattoo of a cup of coffee, if that tells you anything. Haha

Those signs sound promising though! Can't wait to see if you're the lucky winner this month!


----------



## Koobie1982

Me please  am 1DPO today


----------



## ddekerl

CowtownGirl said:


> So what does everyone do and where are you from?
> 
> I live in Alberta, Canada and do health care/medical research. My DH is from the UK, we met over there and moved to Canada (where I am from) at the end of 2010. We are actually having a nice sunny day here today so I think we'll take DD to the park when she wakes up from her nap. What are you up to today?

I am the manager of a cleaning service by day, a nursery worker (childcare) by night/weekend, and in whatever spare moments I can find a full time Special Education major.:sleep: That makes for a tired lady, don't even ASK me how I find time to get busy!

My husband and I live in south east Texs, near the coast of Louisiana and the Gulf of Mexico. It's humid, warm, windy, grey and disgusting here! I hate it here, but DH was born and raised. I'm a military brat and am ready to move on as I both HATE IT here and get antsy after about....6months. I satisfy my moving bug by moving us from house to apartment every year (or less). I can't stay in one place for too long.

Park day with le munchkin sounds delightful! I worked at the church nursery this morning and am devoting the rest of the day to preparing for an exam/neglecting housework/playing on facebook/ stalking these forums. Y'know, being super productive :shrug::thumbup:


----------



## ddekerl

Koobie1982 said:


> Me please  am 1DPO today

Woo hoo, Koobie! Keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## ddekerl

You know, since I didn't temp this cycle I'm not sure, I COULD really be 3dpo instead of 2..... And since I'm not used to ovulating....y'know, EVER- I'm trying to decipher whether my incredibly sore/sensitive nipples are a post ovulatory sign or an (I'm insane, leave me alone...) early pregnancy thing. :-D I hear lots of ladies get the painful nips during luteal phase, but as I said...not really familiar with that. :shrug:


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. I am 2 dpo and Af is due the 22. So I will be testing that if I can hold off that long. We have been TTC since August after a mmc at 10 weeks. I would of been due March 4. Seeing a bfp would make that day a little easier. 
Hi cowtown girl, I am also from Alberta. Hoping to see a lot of bfp in this thread. Good luck girls


----------



## ddekerl

I certainly hope you can achieve another BFP by that old edd! That would most definitely aide in that heartache! Good luck and baby dust all around!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Stickybean - I have my fingers crossed for you!! It would be wonderful if you could get that bfb this month, it would make old edd a little easier for sure. I'm in Calgary (I'm sure you figured that out, lol!) - how about you? 

On the symptom topic - my nipples were crazy sensitive for a few days this week but I thought maybe that was an ov sign? Maybe not, maybe it was post-ov? I know after my first chemical I ov'd super early because all the u/s put me a week farther along than I thought. So maybe it happened again? Oh well, I'm sticking to 2dpo for now and that way I should hopefully know one way or the other by the 22nd!


----------



## HayleyJJ

I'm 3 dpo


----------



## stickybean4

Thanks ladies. I'm in a small town Drayton Valley. We are about 3 hours apart. 

As for symptoms nothing, still early though. Last month I had every symptom in the book.


----------



## AF_Momma

I'd like to join please! I'm 3 DPO. This is month 13 of TTC and I am DYING for a BFP. I've felt like a head cold since yesterday so it's hard to distinguish some symptoms. I'd like to hold out until test day (2/23) buuuuut thinking it's not gonna happen lol
I'm a stay at home mom to my 6 yr DD and Air Force Wife to my DH.

Can't wait to hear all your updates! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## ddekerl

I truly wish I had more luteal/ovulatory/post-ovulatory experience. These painful nipples are awful. BFP aside, I'd love to know when they'll go away. I feel like baby gophers have been teething on my baby-feeders. :-(


----------



## AF_Momma

I've had anywhere from lightly sore-super sore bb's (like all around all the way to the armpit) as early as 1 DPO in other cycles so I don't count that as a symptom anymore. I've never had sore/painful nipples though, that might be a good sign for you!!


----------



## tl5953

Hi! I'm approx 3 dpo .. I'm in with you's lol ... Already being crazy and ss lol


----------



## Lillith

Hi ladies, I had a positive opk on the 7th and feel like I ov'd on the 9th which is cd 10 for me. So far I have increasingly sensitive nipples which happened last cycle as well and slight nausea, tiredness and very hungry these seem to be normal for me post ov so I am hopeful I caught the window this time around. I will be testing around the 25th if no AF (if I have the self control to wait).


----------



## ddekerl

Man, I could absolutely KICK myself for not charting my temps this cycle. I woke up at 4:30AM :growlmad: and since ttc/tww/charting and my lack thereof has been BURNING A HOLE in my brain the past few days, I instinctively grabbed my thermometer and popped it in, I guess y'know hoping to see like.... a 98.9 or something insanely high for me. Now why I could not seem to remember to temp for the first 17 days of my cycle is BEYOND me, but alas... I didn't.

Anyway this morning my temp was at 97.71. Now the only semi-recent cycle I have charted for on this account was Dec 14 and it was a 17 day cycle. :-( I did have a nice little predictable dip on CD 14 but my temps never rose back to/above my coverline of 97. Obviously that was an annovulatory cycle (as ....all of mine have been ever before.)

So now I'm running through all the possibilities...
1)I've gotten my hopes of regaining ovulatory capabilities up when I'm really going to start spotting any day now-confirming my lpd/progesterone shortage.
2)My pre-ovulatory temps were just a little lower this month so it's totally okay that the one and only temp I recorded was only 97.71 at 3/4 dpo...
3)This is an implantation dip and that's why it seems low (don't judge me, I've seen them at 4 dpo:blush:)

And what have we learned from this, girls!? :dohh: :cry:
Take....your FRACKING TEMPERATURES!!!!


----------



## ddekerl

PS I thought everyone could appreciate this, it popped up on my facebook feed and I about DIED.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:
https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q782/Danielle_DeKerlegand/How-Overly-Attached-Girlfriend-Likes-Her-Eggs_zpsd8876809.jpg


----------



## Lillith

I almost wish I wasn't taking temps this cycle as they are all over the place, I am fairly sure I did ov as I had the usual pains and now have the usual after feelings but my temp dropped slightly this morning though the house was colder than usual and I was so hot last night I discarded pj's. I certainly would not object to finding him in my kitchen :blush:


----------



## HayleyJJ

ddekerl said:


> Man, I could absolutely KICK myself for not charting my temps this cycle. I woke up at 4:30AM :growlmad: and since ttc/tww/charting and my lack thereof has been BURNING A HOLE in my brain the past few days, I instinctively grabbed my thermometer and popped it in, I guess y'know hoping to see like.... a 98.9 or something insanely high for me. Now why I could not seem to remember to temp for the first 17 days of my cycle is BEYOND me, but alas... I didn't.
> 
> Anyway this morning my temp was at 97.71. Now the only semi-recent cycle I have charted for on this account was Dec 14 and it was a 17 day cycle. :-( I did have a nice little predictable dip on CD 14 but my temps never rose back to/above my coverline of 97. Obviously that was an annovulatory cycle (as ....all of mine have been ever before.)
> 
> So now I'm running through all the possibilities...
> 1)I've gotten my hopes of regaining ovulatory capabilities up when I'm really going to start spotting any day now-confirming my lpd/progesterone shortage.
> 2)My pre-ovulatory temps were just a little lower this month so it's totally okay that the one and only temp I recorded was only 97.71 at 3/4 dpo...
> 3)This is an implantation dip and that's why it seems low (don't judge me, I've seen them at 4 dpo:blush:)
> 
> And what have we learned from this, girls!? :dohh: :cry:
> Take....your FRACKING TEMPERATURES!!!!

lets go with implant dip sounds good :happydance:


----------



## HayleyJJ

Lillith said:


> I almost wish I wasn't taking temps this cycle as they are all over the place, I am fairly sure I did ov as I had the usual pains and now have the usual after feelings but my temp dropped slightly this morning though the house was colder than usual and I was so hot last night I discarded pj's. I certainly would not object to finding him in my kitchen :blush:

i will be hoping to see an impalnt dip anyday from tomo if i dont can you come find me sulking in the corner please and dragg me up x


----------



## Bartness

Hi, this is my first time in the 2ww. I should be able to test on the 23rd of Feb. Mind if I join you all?

I already have a 2 year old son, Jaxon, and my OH just finally got onboard on wanting another child.


----------



## HayleyJJ

hello hun feel free to join thge group ttc chatters in the group section


----------



## Bartness

HayleyJJ said:


> hello hun feel free to join thge group ttc chatters in the group section

Thanks, i'll check it out!


----------



## Lillith

HayleyJJ said:


> Lillith said:
> 
> 
> I almost wish I wasn't taking temps this cycle as they are all over the place, I am fairly sure I did ov as I had the usual pains and now have the usual after feelings but my temp dropped slightly this morning though the house was colder than usual and I was so hot last night I discarded pj's. I certainly would not object to finding him in my kitchen :blush:
> 
> i will be hoping to see an impalnt dip anyday from tomo if i dont can you come find me sulking in the corner please and dragg me up xClick to expand...

I think it was far to early for a implantation dip for me but that is the thing, there are many things that can affect your temp slightly from the thermometer being on its last legs to not feeling great or in my case the heating on a different timer in the week to the weekend. I read another post earlier about cp being low quite soon after ov and what that meant, I think we all obsess over the smallest changes and what they might mean that we drive ourselves crazy. I am trying to be more calm this month and just remind myself I've done all I can do and now its out of my hands for another few weeks.


----------



## HayleyJJ

i would put money on getting my bfp this month i just know i am x


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi girls! Can I join please? :flower:

I got my + opk yesterday and today. This is my 5th cycle x


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome Loraloo :hugs:


----------



## Lillith

It's nice there are a few of us at the same stage, we can all go insane together over the next 10 days or so.;)


----------



## HayleyJJ

come join ttc chatters in group ladies x


----------



## ddekerl

So..... 8 dpo reported positives almost double from previous. I think that's when I'll start torturing myself....


----------



## Koobie1982

The TWW is like torture it really is. If I havent got pregnant this month, I just want to move on and start trying again.
With my Son I got a + HPT at 10DPO wondering if I should start testing that early again


----------



## wannanewbaby

do you ladies mind if i join you i am either 2/3 dpo i am suppose to have af on the 23rd i am gonna try to wait till then to test but i doubt i will ever make it till then lol gl everyone and babydust!!


----------



## Bartness

RTS (where I work) has their annual dinner on the 23rd, and its an open bar. Im totally testing before going to the dinner. --Im hoping I wont be able to drink!


----------



## MommyGrim

What do you ladies do to pass the time? I feel like every day is going SUPER slow and I've run out of things to do lol


----------



## tl5953

Just do your daily 'thing' lol ... Sounds silly, but just don't think about it .. So many of my friends had trouble getting pregnant, and once they just threw out the OPKs, and stopped trying so hard it happened :) good luck hun


----------



## Native_gurl

Im 3 DPO today..I'm having preggo symptoms from the Ovidrel trigger shot that is still lingering..I am testing it out and its getting lighter. I go for my blood pregnancy test on Feb 21. Until then I will test every morning until the HPT goes negative or starts to get darker. :) I actually ovulate during my U/S on friday..my follie was playing a little.."now you see it..now you dont" LOL


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi :wave: to everyone who has joined in! Hope everyone is having a good day!

Desperately trying to keep my mind off things but still symptom spotting. Sigh. Boobs starting to feel a bit tender. They did last month but it could just be normal post-ov soreness, right? Not really sure how I'm going to keep busy enough to not test but I don't have any cheap tests in, only FR so hopefully the thought of wasting money using it will keep me from testing early. Ha!


----------



## ddekerl

:nope::dohh::nope::dohh::nope::dohh::nope:
In the *over* three years my husband and I have been letting his baby batter go into my hoo hah I have followed every asinine, unknowing, unhelpful suggestion. 
Those included "just get wasted, that's how I made Susie-Q" "go on vacation, that's when we got our surprise fourth!" "stop thinking about it, it'll happen" "relax, do something for you" and even, (the clincher) "i bet if you tried to adopt, you'd end up pregnant....it happened for my 4th cousin twice removed's step niece-in-law." 

Yes, that's right. I've made myself busy, I've cleared my schedule to "destress," I've been a full time student-twice (one degree program was strenuous, one was 'fun'). And my husband and I had been to every ultrasound with a prospective birth mother, seen the gender, bought the crib and NAMED our baby after SHE approached us only to have THAT fall through last minute. I have done OPKS I have temped. I have done Soy Isos, I have done unmonitored Clomid, and I have also done absolutely nothing.

Trouble trying to conceive has little-to-nothing to do with "trying so hard" 9/10 times. This being my (approximately) 37th cycle (it's easy to lose track with irregular cycles and so many years elapsed, so I just estimate at this point) if anyone told me to just relax, I would come ten different shades of unglued.

So, MommyGrim, to answer your question- I still just SUFFER! Haha. I unfortunately ended up with the day off. Any time OTHER than the 2ww I would gladly welcome it as I keep myself very busy, but today I'm thinking "where can I go volunteer or something...I will work for free right now..." Haha. I'm going to run to the store, go to the gym in just a few, give my kitchen a good hearty clean, and obsessively monitor the weird vibrations and tittering feelings in my pelvis while trying REALLY hard not to. 

:shrug::winkwink::thumbup::haha:
Babydust to ya, keep us updated with your insanity, misery loves company!
:dust:


----------



## ddekerl

Native_gurl said:


> I actually ovulate during my U/S on friday..my follie was playing a little.."now you see it..now you dont" LOL


That is SO stinkin' cool!!!


----------



## Native_gurl

Strange is perhaps more like it..lol..I didnt think it was even possible..


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone:flower:

Just starting on the TWW myself after a very looooong cycle due to PCOS. Been on Metformin for 2 months now and I think it's finally starting to help:thumbup:I had 2 days of + OPKs and then a good temp. rise today. Lots of sticky :dust: to all of you!


----------



## amazingLife

hey
Can i join i am 1dpo..i had positive opk on sat,sun and negative today .so i must have ovulated on weekend.troublesome two week starts..Plus i am not working right now and looking for jobs..so really have whole day to think about it ..Good luck ladies


----------



## wannanewbaby

ddekerl your post sounded so much like me it was ridiculous i get so tired of everyone telling me "it will just happen so relax" i could scream!! it is impossible to just "stop trying" when you have been for 2 years almost even if i wasnt thinking about my cycles i would be thinking about them if that even makes sense lol i am felling hopeful about this one though so im praying my intuition is right anyway welcome to everyone who just joined in and good luck to everyone in this horrible 2ww


----------



## ddekerl

So ahem......SS madness roundup, tell us where you are (in DPO) and what you're "not" imagining. Don't be shy, I've got a laundry list! lol


----------



## AF_Momma

(4 DPO) Well I have major head cold symptoms (which I've heard can be a good sign? yes, let's go with yes) runny/stuffy nose, headache, cough but no fever at all. Also, by now usually my bb's are in full post ovulation pain. So far, nothing! so Yay? I wish I knew how to put my chart on here.


----------



## ddekerl

AF_Momma said:


> (4 DPO) Well I have major head cold symptoms (which I've heard can be a good sign? yes, let's go with yes) runny/stuffy nose, headache, cough but no fever at all. Also, by now usually my bb's are in full post ovulation pain. So far, nothing! so Yay? I wish I knew how to put my chart on here.


ooooh! Yay! Opposite of normal post ovulatory signs can't be bad, eh!? 
If you're signed into ff and looking at your chart one of the drop down menus on the upper right side should be "sharing" try "setup" to select what cycles and what details you want shared (some people set the "tmi" kind to be not-shared or to not share :bfn:s) after that's all done from the "sharing" drop down, you go to "get code" I believe. Choose the BBT code and paste it in "advanced mode" here.


----------



## ddekerl

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f8785/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

The full rundown on my madness.


----------



## tl5953

3/4 dpo: constant dull cramping, stuffy, increased appetite, breaking out, tired.


----------



## Lillith

Good morning ladies, Well cd 13 and 3-4 dpo and despite my promise to myself to not go crazy looking for signs I am starting to feel quite positive this cycle. I was very tired all day yesterday and the slight nuasea I often feel after ov is worse than usual, I also have heartburn despite avoiding fatty foods, sensitive nipples and slight boob pain on the sides also slight shooting pains. The best sign for me so far though is strange taste in my mouth that started late last night :thumbup: keeping my fingers crossed for all of us to get BFP :)


----------



## Native_gurl

4 DPO and I woke up with a stuff left nostril and a dry irritated throat. I have so very mild cramps this morning but other than that everything is normal. I dont take any of these as symptoms since the flu bug is going around like mad! Lets see what the next few days bring.


----------



## ddekerl

Okay. For like 2 or so days ( part of 3dpo, all yesterday at 4dpo, worst late at night last night, and still this morning at 5dpo) it feels like someone has poured sand all in my mouth/throat or nasal passages. I literally woke up briefly, choking......on nothing. My throat was just so dry it was rubbing against itself and causing friction!

SO 5dpo, keeping in line with this half a$$ed cycle of deciding to do things halfway through, I figured I'd check my temps now that I think I'm in the game, at least I'll be able to see if I start dipping back down... And last night I dipped down to my previous month's coverline, and spiked back up a few degrees. If I continue rising tomorrow AM I am SO POAS....or 10.

My nipples are still crucial, so tender/sore, I could almost cry....but it's been like that pretty consistently for me, I'm assuming it's a post-o thing for me since it's so unfamiliar to me, but common to the rest of y'all.

Waves of warm discomfort across my lower back from hip to hip this morning since waking.

My weight is dropping daily and consistently which is a wee bit odd....if I were gearing up to receive AF I would think I'd be doing the bloat/hold steady on my weight thing.

I have little to NO CM which is a sad thing. :-( But upon waking my CP is really high so much so that I almost can't reach it, and kind of pointed back towards my butt/organs, I think?

Oh, also....my nipples are HUGE. They're long and permanently fluffy, again this may be a new shiny post-o symptom for me, but it's definitely unfamiliar, whatever it is....

Now, I need to go find a gallon of water to drink to erase this dry feeling in my mouth.

fx for bfps in the rolling days. if I (hypothetically) dipped on CD4, wouldn't CD 7 likely turn up a reallllly faint bfp if all was well? It seems like that's what I see on FF. 

Comeon', I mean who isn't hoping they can somehow swing a :bfp: by valentines?!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Can I join in? I'm planning on testing around the 21st (although I've never been good about holding off)


----------



## Lillith

ddekerl said:


> Okay. For like 2 or so days ( part of 3dpo, all yesterday at 4dpo, worst late at night last night, and still this morning at 5dpo) it feels like someone has poured sand all in my mouth/throat or nasal passages. I literally woke up briefly, choking......on nothing. My throat was just so dry it was rubbing against itself and causing friction!
> 
> SO 5dpo, keeping in line with this half a$$ed cycle of deciding to do things halfway through, I figured I'd check my temps now that I think I'm in the game, at least I'll be able to see if I start dipping back down... And last night I dipped down to my previous month's coverline, and spiked back up a few degrees. If I continue rising tomorrow AM I am SO POAS....or 10.
> 
> My nipples are still crucial, so tender/sore, I could almost cry....but it's been like that pretty consistently for me, I'm assuming it's a post-o thing for me since it's so unfamiliar to me, but common to the rest of y'all.
> 
> Waves of warm discomfort across my lower back from hip to hip this morning since waking.
> 
> My weight is dropping daily and consistently which is a wee bit odd....if I were gearing up to receive AF I would think I'd be doing the bloat/hold steady on my weight thing.
> 
> I have little to NO CM which is a sad thing. :-( But upon waking my CP is really high so much so that I almost can't reach it, and kind of pointed back towards my butt/organs, I think?
> 
> Oh, also....my nipples are HUGE. They're long and permanently fluffy, again this may be a new shiny post-o symptom for me, but it's definitely unfamiliar, whatever it is....
> 
> Now, I need to go find a gallon of water to drink to erase this dry feeling in my mouth.
> 
> fx for bfps in the rolling days. if I (hypothetically) dipped on CD4, wouldn't CD 7 likely turn up a reallllly faint bfp if all was well? It seems like that's what I see on FF.
> 
> Comeon', I mean who isn't hoping they can somehow swing a :bfp: by valentines?!

I did some reading over this last month and from what I can tell the nipple thing is down to progesterone so I am happy even if it does turn out to be just post ov as at least it means I'm producing enough to feel it lol. I am kinda hoping that really sensitive sore is good coz more hormones maybe means bfp!


----------



## CowtownGirl

4dpo-ish now and I think I have some tenderness in my boobs still but that's about it. Trying not to think about it but so so so so so hard!! I remember the first things I noticed when pregnant with DD was dizziness and EXTREME moodiness (poor DH, lol!!). And also nipple changes - those bad boys changed super early - def bigger and darker. I even noticed that last month before getting my BFP/my chemical happened, so def keep your eyes peeled for boobie changes! lol!!

Can't wait for the BFP's to start rolling in!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

I'm about 5dpo and I've really been trying to stay relaxed this tww. (Hence the crappy temping lol). Today I'm constipated (tmi) and I've been really tired (but that could be due to other things). My nips and bbs are also pretty tender. I really hope this is the month for all of us!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi ladies!! Just joining this thread  I am 3 days post IUI. On progesterone and get that tested this Friday. Blood test appointment next Friday on 2/22.


----------



## AF_Momma

Good luck this Friday!

Today is more of the same, still sick and stuffed up, sore throat and a cough. Still no sore bb's yesterday I saw it as a good sign, today I'm kind of wondering what the heck??? I was jumping up and down to see if they would hurt lol So there you go, if you think you're going crazy just come read my posts it will make you feel better about yourself hahhaha


----------



## AF_Momma

Also, my temps are hovering just above the coverline which is making me nervous :(


----------



## SorrelGirl

Hey Ladies, May I join in?

My husband and I have been trying for #2 since September. We stepped it up a notch this month. I cut out all coffee this month, which was incredibly hard to do! Yikes. I took Evening Prime Rose Oil and ate a grapefruit everyday until ovulation. This helped 10fold with CM..it's hard not believe now!!

I ovulated on Feb 9 as I usually spot when I ovulate. We BD'd on Feb 4,5,7,8,9. 

The only thing I noticed differently this month was that I had no pain during ovulation...maybe a combination of no coffee and I unfortunately had been on antibiotics a weeks prior for an ear infection. I also broke out in an incredible rash all over my chest and neck yesterday...even the doctor was a little shocked! Maybe it was a reation to the antibiotics. 

Im currently 3 dpo with slight optimism!

I'm headed for an U/S in 2 hours soon to make sure the pain during ovulation is nothing to worry about as it only started directly after my C-Section in 2010. 

Wish me luck girls!


----------



## tl5953

Good luck!! With all that bd'ing I'd think you have a good chance lol


----------



## tl5953

For all you cp checkers, I have a question ... It seems like my little firm nose-like tip is slightly to the left when I check it ... Is it normal for the bump not to be perfectly centered?


----------



## ddekerl

Lillith said:


> I am happy even if it does turn out to be just post ov as at least it means I'm producing enough to feel it lol. I am kinda hoping that really sensitive sore is good coz more hormones maybe means bfp!


EXACTLY my thoughts. Even if I'm out, I'm about 99% sure I ovulated and am making enough progesterone to give me PMS symptoms. With my history that is winning enough.

(Not to say that I'm not still hoping it's the :bfp: lol)


----------



## wannanewbaby

well i am 3 dpo and i have nothing!! i really hope nothing is a good sign i mean it might just be to early, but i have such a good feeling i just hope its right. but all you ladies sound like you have some promising symptoms. it would be amazing if we just all got a bfp for v day. gl everyone and babydust!!!


----------



## bblu

ddekerl said:


> Trying to see if there are any ladies just beginning the TWW or roundabouts there?
> 
> Figured it might be nice to have some ladies to chit chat with and pass the time til D-day...or T-day, however you'd like to put it.
> 
> Hoping for some feedback so we can share charts/ be symptom spotting crazies and the likes.
> 
> Cheers!

I'm 3 dpo..I'm on 2nd round of clomid 50mg. now in the 2ww. I'll probably test March 1st if I don't start on the 24th. Good luck ladies! baby dust!


----------



## MommyGrim

>.< I caved and tested this morning...I got a :bfn: as I expected....sooo since I used my last FRER, I had to go buy more...I need to calm myself until AT LEAST Saturday...trying to hold out until Monday but I doubt I'll make it!


----------



## ddekerl

Using spoiler boxes to reduce size of post.

*cd16*
I don't produce copious amounts of cm.....ever....but this is good lookin' stuff, regardless of the volume.

Spoiler



*CD18 *
Stupid stupid stupid of me to test. However...I saw a real nice evap And we all know how cool the evap--->BFP progressions are.... Haha

Spoiler




*CD19*
Again, small amount but good and smooth and creamy/wet. Not dry and sticky, or particularly stretchy. Feels like a slightly thicker facial moisturizer.... :haha:

Spoiler



*CD19 *
You probably can't see it, but I swear there's the faintest faintest faintest hint of a pink in that shadowy line. Never mind my shit*y camera's quality. And if you don't, that's fine. We don't have talk about it lol

Spoiler



Seriously. No need for "sorry hun, i don't see it but test tomorrow, here's hoping it's the start of your bfp!" posts.  I don't WANT to see it. Now granted, it's not photographing well (I know, that's what everyone says.) But truly. If I had even the tiniest modicum of self-control, I wouldn't test until like....Sunday morning. But I don't have any....so I test. And I get weird things like this that I wish I'd never seen because I don't WANT to imagine crazy fake lines.... but I see it. In real life, I truly see it with my real life eyeballs. UGGGGHHHH!


Everything hurts and I'm tired and emotional and crazy. And if this is what PMS is like, I'm glad I've never had real cycles. Truly. I feel like a fracking crazy person.

:wacko::cry::cry::nope::nope:


----------



## ddekerl

MommyGrim said:


> >.< I had to go buy more...I need to calm myself until AT LEAST Saturday...trying to hold out until Monday but I doubt I'll make it!

I bought six this morning.... I feel your pain. Monday AM was my preferred testing date, with "secret" plans to test Saturday. Gah. I'm like a monster. A monster who likes to pee on white sticks and then cry in public restrooms out of confused panic. 

Can someone just give me a baby already?! After 3 yrs my crazy is getting to be a bit much to handle.


----------



## AF_Momma

ddekerl I believe your eyeballs! :winkwink:

They should have frequent buyer punchcards or rewards program for HPT's (I would probably have platinum status), I mean I (we) are making these companies loads of money. Can't they throw us a bone once in a while?? If not a BFP at least a free HPT here and there would be nice :haha:


----------



## ddekerl

AF_Momma said:


> Can't they throw us a bone once in a while?? If not a BFP at least a free HPT here and there would be nice :haha:

Seriously. Or if at the age of 6 we would have just told everyone we knew to buy us stocks in HPTs for our birthday and let those babies grow....


----------



## Lillith

tl5953 said:


> For all you cp checkers, I have a question ... It seems like my little firm nose-like tip is slightly to the left when I check it ... Is it normal for the bump not to be perfectly centered?

Now that you mention it mine is slightly to the right which is also the side I feel ov pains on strongest, wonder if there is anything to it.


----------



## Lillith

Good morning ladies, Cd 14 and 4-5 dpo and my cervix is hiding from me I think its sick of being poked lol. Woke up 30 mins before alarm so had to temp early before the heating came on so I am a bit annoyed with that. Anyway as I said my cervix has gone super high but firmish which is a bit different for me at this point in my cycle so fx'd thats a good thing. Also have shooting pains at the sides of bbs and nausea, cm has the consistency of a good quality facial moisturizer kinda rich and creamy but not to thick and not sticky.

Started to get odd crampy pains both low down like my cervix hurts and to the right side where my ov pain was this cycle, not exactly sharp pain but not exactly dull ache either, been like this for an hour now.


----------



## Amy89

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm 5dpo and CD20 now...and going crrazzyyyyyy with symptom spotting!


----------



## Lillith

Amy89 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I'm 5dpo and CD20 now...and going crrazzyyyyyy with symptom spotting!


Welcome to the madhouse where I think most of us swore we were going to take it easy this cycle and are now going crazy symptom spotting :rofl:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi all...I'm supposedly 3 dpo, but I don't have crosshairs yet because I'm almost certain I had a fallback rise yesterday with my temps. Had a dream last night that as soon as I POAS, it immediately brought up a second line. Gosh I hope the dream comes true!:cloud9:


----------



## Bartness

I refuse to symptom spot...that being said...I woke up feeling a bit 'off' this morning, meaning I feel a tishbit sick...however, this is not abnormal for this winter.....but yeah Im hoping it means...I'll get my bfp this month...LOL.

Realisticly thinking, I know its to early to have any symptoms as Im only about 3/4 dpo...


----------



## ddekerl

Lillith said:


> Welcome to the madhouse where I think most of us swore we were going to take it easy this cycle and are now going crazy symptom spotting :rofl:


I'm sure she's not referring to me. I, of course, am feeling* completely *sane....:coffee::blush::nope:


----------



## ddekerl

Also, I'm officially kicking myself for being so nonchalant at the beginning of this cycle and deciding to not temp.... because what in the fudge happened this morning!? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f8785/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Amy89

Well, I'm out before I've even started! AF has crept up on me today :(


----------



## tl5953

Soo, this morning I had a decent temp dip ... Wouldn't that be super sweet if that an impantation dip? I felt cold when I woke up so it was prob just cause I was cold ... One can hope tho!!


----------



## Lillith

Amy89 said:


> Well, I'm out before I've even started! AF has crept up on me today :(

 Sorry to hear the :witch: got you. :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

I am 4 days past IUI... on progesterone. Kinda freaking out because I woke up in the middle of the night all sweaty & hot. WTH. Is this normal? I only get like that if I am sick :-/


----------



## Niknock

ddekerl said:


> Niknock said:
> 
> 
> and now coffee tastes like dirt??
> 
> That sounds like hell on earth. :coffee::coffee: I have a tattoo of a cup of coffee, if that tells you anything. Haha
> 
> Those signs sound promising though! Can't wait to see if you're the lucky winner this month!Click to expand...

I love tea also :coffee:, and actually must have had about 8 cups today, no wonder I'm running for hte loo every 10 mins! Been feeling dizzy today, and had trouble sleeping last night, well woke up at about 3am and feel like I failed to get back to sleep! Still having twinges and very light daily pink cm, but no proper AF yet, read somewhere than bleeding in early pregnancy can be a sign of multiples, ekk I'm almost mid thirty so know odds are higher anyway! Oh and today approx 11dpo and negative test this morning.... :wacko:


----------



## tl5953

Amy89 said:


> Well, I'm out before I've even started! AF has crept up on me today :(

I'm sorry Hun :hug: I didn't even see your post before I posted mine <3


----------



## wannanewbaby

well 4 dpo and so far nothing out of the ordinary except last night about 1 am i have the most nagging craving for chocolate milk but we were out of milk so i was screwed lol i know its to early for stuff like that but figured it was worth noting and today having some pains on left side which is the side i ovulated from so its probably normal stuff. and ddekerl if you say there is something on the test i believe you always trust yourself, i really hope its your bfp!! and amy sorry af got you gl on your next cycle!!! gl ladies and babydust!!


----------



## AF_Momma

Good Morning all!

6 DPO here and other than these cold symptoms (stuffy nose/cough) I feel NOTHING! At first I thought it was good since I normally have felt symptoms before only to have BFN's. But now of course I'm thinking it's not good. I always have post OV sore boobies, and right now....nada! I've even been poking at them as though that might "wake up the pain" Not sure what to make of my chart and just getting antsy! :wacko:


----------



## Sophiasmom

Lillith said:


> Amy89 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join? I'm 5dpo and CD20 now...and going crrazzyyyyyy with symptom spotting!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the madhouse where I think most of us swore we were going to take it easy this cycle and are now going crazy symptom spotting :rofl:Click to expand...

This is sooo true! In my mind I'm all "I'm relaxed. No stress." In reality I'm checking my temp at work to see if it went back up from this morning's dip. And then w that I'm hoping it is an implantation dip. So now I have to wait and see tomorrow. I really don't feel a ton of symptoms, but again that may not be a bad thing. Fxd we can all stay relaxed and see our BFP's soon!


----------



## Lillith

My lower back is killing me just now and still getting crampy pains, its been on and off all day also really tired, just want to curl up with a hot chocolate and a big slab of cake!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

can i join ladies? i plan on testing on 2/22... at 10dpo. :) Been trying to conceive #3 since a horrific missed miscarriage at 18 weeks last March. So, as you can calculate it's almost March, the anniversary of the miscarriage. This is my last cycle to get pregnant before then. I will take all the prayers anyone can give me.


----------



## JazzyFresh

MamaTo2Girls said:


> can i join ladies? i plan on testing on 2/22... at 10dpo. :) Been trying to conceive #3 since a horrific missed miscarriage at 18 weeks last March. So, as you can calculate it's almost March, the anniversary of the miscarriage. This is my last cycle to get pregnant before then. I will take all the prayers anyone can give me.

Hi MamaTo2Girls... glad you joined. It is all about support. I am sorry to hear about that loss... I am sure it is incredibly hard nearing that anniversary point. Try to stay positive and know that you have a beautiful little angel that is looking over you and your future little one :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks jazzy :)


----------



## CowtownGirl

Amy89 said:


> Well, I'm out before I've even started! AF has crept up on me today :(

Oh no, sorry to hear that! Big hugs and fx'd for next month! :hugs:


----------



## CowtownGirl

MamaTo2Girls said:


> can i join ladies? i plan on testing on 2/22... at 10dpo. :) Been trying to conceive #3 since a horrific missed miscarriage at 18 weeks last March. So, as you can calculate it's almost March, the anniversary of the miscarriage. This is my last cycle to get pregnant before then. I will take all the prayers anyone can give me.

Lots and lots of prayers and love sent your way. I really hope this will be your month. Big hugs :flower:


----------



## bnporter81

Welcome MamaTo2Girls...sorry to hear about your loss. It's always hard going through something like that, but hopefully you'll get some good news soon:hugs:

Amy, sorry to hear AF showed. That really stinks, but I hope next cycle will be it for you:thumbup:

AF_Momma, you mentioned cold symptoms...it's funny, I woke up this morning with one side of my nose stuffy and just a slight scratchy throat. Hopefully it's a good sign!


----------



## CowtownGirl

So 5ish dpo today and really only a sniffle/cold type symptoms here, too. But DD is also sniffley so I'm pretty sure mine is just something she's brought home from daycare :dohh: Boobs mildly achey but seem less than yesterday so who knows. Loving the symptom spotting going on here, though! I think it helps to pass the time just chatting to you all! 

Sorrell - how did your u/s go? Everything all good? I'm in Alberta, too - there's a few of us on this thread! 

Heading to Walmart in a bit to pick up a couple things to bake valentine's cupcakes for DD's dayhome friends for tomorrow and might try to be sneaky and buy some FR. I'll distract DH by leaving him in the dvd section. Heh heh heh

Fx'd for everyone :flower:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thans cowtown and bnporter! It means a lot. I will keep in touchevery day and hope all the best for you.


----------



## SorrelGirl

Thank you Cowtown Girl, My ultrasound well went..however, I won't be able to go over the results until the 22nd with my doctor. The tech did say my ovaries looked nice and round! Haha 

I'll be quite anxious by then...I hope I get my BFP before I see her! 

I think there are 3 Albertans here! I live just outside Lloydminster but I'm in the military and work in Wainwright.

Currently 4dpo and trying not to stress over. every. little. symptom. !


----------



## Ali_L

Hi ladies! 1 dpo (I think!) here. Chart got a little wonky around O time so it's sometime between 1-3dpo. Planning on testing the 21st. Same date I found out with my two kids. :)


----------



## Ali_L

I loved the pic of the guy with the eggs! CTFU!!!


----------



## ddekerl

So. My boob/nipple pain's pretty much gone :(. But...... I had a super temp spike this AM and my pelvic cramping has been more intermittent than previous days. And I've been EXCESSIVELY nauseated. Gag/vomitted saliva/coffee/water several times. (I just realized how odd it is I'm excited by that....)

Now, on the subject of IB:
Today two times when I went to the potty after wiping (and inspecting, obviously) I noticed a dark brown almost black speck. I'm talking about *literally the size of a grain of sand* on the TP. Now CM is not tinged whatsoever, still creamy/water kind of alternating throughout the day. Still having intermittent and persistent (but no longer constant) cramping/fullness/twinges, etc. I mean it wasn't even SPOTTING. It was a fleck. Almost like someone had on mauve/burgundy/maroon/brown (I just realized I'm not very well-versed in colours) nailpolish and lost microscopic flecks inside me. freakin' bizarre, never would have seen or noticed if I wasn't inspecting the tp. Hehe. Now since neither myself or DH have nailpolish on these days, I'm wondering.....

(let me dream)
given my temp spike this morning and the change in my symptoms....and then the brown flecks with absence of discolored cm.....
What's going on in there!!!


----------



## ddekerl

ooh, ooh! And look. Since I *kicking self* wasn't temping this cycle, I took a failed OV cycle from a month or so previous where I started bleeding 3dp(attempted ovulation/cramping)o and overlayed it with this months chart. OBVIOUSLY not scientifically accurate or anything, buuut.....it sure is pretty to look at!


----------



## Ali_L

Very nice! LOL at the nail polish!!! That rise does look awesome! 

So...here is what is happening in my head. No sugar coating or explaining, just what I've been thinking/wondering. I had crazy bad O pain this cycle. It started a week before I was supposed to O and now it feels different (more tender, not constant) but both of my ovaries hurt. Sometimes at the same time. Sometimes I won't feel anything on one side for hours, and think 'Right, must have O'd on the right.' Then the left will start hurting. Soooo....with the weird temps, and the fact that my grandma (moms side) had fraternal twins...I'm seriously thinking I might have O'd from both sides! And IT SCARES THE POOP OUT OF ME!!! I cannot handle twins! Sure, a part of me would be a little excited...but I already have my hands full with two munchkins! 2 more would tip the scale! 

Okay, so there is my little freak out, not-really-possible, worrying over nothing. :)


----------



## ddekerl

.


----------



## goldstns

hey ladies, I am 5dpo. I think Ill test on the 23rd if AF hasn't arrived. I have been EXTREMELY bloated, but I also have IBS and I am kinds blaming that. Baby dust to all!


----------



## ddekerl

Hey, Gold! Welcome! Keep us updated. There needs to be more chit chat....and more SS so I don't feel so alone...


----------



## ddekerl

On that note, 5/6 dpo and yesterday (4/5) my right leg was having growing pains. Now being that I'm almost 25, I think there might be a problem with that.

Today it's just my left leg. Going all the way up into my hip flexors. 

So...between my elevated temperature and my achey legs I'm either coming down with flu.....or having some sort of progesterone flood.


----------



## Lillith

Good morning ladies, Woke up today an hour before the alarm which is starting to get just a bit annoying now as its making it very hard to temp at the same time everyday, I had really bad nausea the worst yet though wasn't actually sick. Now only 2 hours later I feel like I could eat a 3 course meal!

Still have a funny taste in my mouth and nipps are still sensitive and the odd shooting pain in bbs with slight tenderness at the sides. So far no sign of the cramping from yesterday which is quite nice as it was becoming downright uncomfortable!

That seems to be it for just now but will update if anything changes :) 6 dpo today.


----------



## ddekerl

Lillith, are you temping? If so you should link your chart!


----------



## Lillith

ddekerl said:


> Lillith, are you temping? If so you should link your chart!

My chart is a mess this cycle not even ff knows what to do with it :( I had a 4 day af and on the 5th day spotting and by cd 6 I was already getting pre ov signs with cp being high etc, so my temps were still coming down from the previous cycle. Then there has been the waking up at odd times with the house freezing cold etc :( as I said when you wished you had charted, I wish I hadn't bothered this cycle because it's not really telling me anything.


----------



## ddekerl

good lord. how bizarre.


----------



## Lillith

It gets better, I had exactly the same temp on cd 9 and 10 with a positive opk on cd 8, both are the lowest temps on the chart. It seems like fate just does not want me to have any certainty at all lol. At least my temps have stayed up from then with a small dip yesterday but slightly back up today. If i'm honest it just has me scratching my head lol


----------



## Niknock

Pretty sure I'm out this month. Pink bleeding on and off since ovulation and now heavier today which AFs due date! Had slight stomach cramps since i ovulated also as well as other symptoms like dizziness, metalic taste in mouth amd weird dreams. Wondering if perhaps a chemical but as didn't get a BNP i Guess ill never know! &#128546;


----------



## bnporter81

Still have a little bit of the stuffy nose thing going on today and also had a little bit of lower abdominal pressure/pain last night before bed. On and off headaches and extra irritability (poor DH):haha:


----------



## Bartness

I know I said no symptom spotting but man...

I woke up this morning with a killer headach, it seriously hurts...will need to take some tylonal here soon.

I also feel like I could vomit. yeah wonderful...I feel like poo today.

oh and Im 4/5 dpo


----------



## tl5953

6/7 dpo today - temp dip yesterday then slight rise today ... Not a big rise so I'm worried ... Only symptom is dull cramping in my uterus ... And yesterday I cried all day long ... That was one if my biggest signs with chemical in November so I'm hoping that's a sign :)


----------



## Sophiasmom

So I'm feeling some light pinching on my right side today, which normally would annoy me. Instead, I'm excited with the possibility of implantation. Fx'd!! My temp did go back up today :) hopefully a good sign!


----------



## Amy89

Ok, so my 'AF' has finished today...what the hell??!


----------



## bnporter81

Amy, how many DPO are you? FX'd it was implantation bleeding!


----------



## stickybean4

Maybe it was implantation bleeding, Amy 89. 

Nothing really going on here. I'm 6 dpo and nothing really to report. I usually have a ton of symptoms by now. Only thing different is my gums bled last night while brushing my teeth. How is everyone else doing.


----------



## goldstns

I am 6dpo and I have NO symptoms. I am a little bloated and have a little tummy ache, but it is MUCH better then yesterday. I also have IBS so I am blaming that not TTC.

Does anyone know about fallback temperatures, is it a good sign? I had it at 3dpo, which is right on time for a fallback temp.


----------



## CowtownGirl

So I had some pinching pains in lower abdomen last night but gone today. Feel a bit sick today, especially when drinking my coffee (very unusual!) but who knows? There's been a terrible stomach flu going around this winter. Still stuffy with cold symptoms but so are DH and DD so don't think that means anything for me. 

Amy - could have totally been IB! Good luck!!


----------



## Amy89

I'm now 6dpo provided I O'd when I think I did, could have been earlier. It was just SO much blood! I wouldn't even be entertaining the idea if it wasn't for someone else mentioning IB yesterday!!


----------



## AF_Momma

7 DPO - Boobs are just an eensie bit sore. When eating my yogurt/granola this morning (which I eat every morning) I had a moment of "OMG this is disgusting" followed by some nausea. The nausea is kinda there but much better. Hoping it's a sign. There are some really nice temp dips in many of your charts girls. Hope that's a great sign! My chart is not giving me any hope, seems so blah :sleep:


----------



## goldstns

does anyone know about fallback temps? I had one at 3dpo.


----------



## bnporter81

I had one on 2dpo...some places I've heard that BFPs often follow them and other places say they don't.:wacko:Hopefully it turns out to be a good sign, though!:thumbup:Good luck:flower:


----------



## Lillith

I have been having odd twinges most of the day and cramps on and off though not as bad as yesterday except for 15 mins this afternoon those 15 mins were enough to make me want to curl up in a ball. Still have that odd taste in my mouth as well.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I had a great thermal shift yesterday to confirm O....but today it was back to the normal range i had before i had thatshift?...fallback rise? god, i hope so! hope it turns into a bfp also!


----------



## SorrelGirl

Happy Valentines Day Girls!!!

My hubby spoils me, not only did I get flowers delivered to work but also an IPad. Love!!

I have no symptoms, nill, zero....however, I didn't have any symptoms until I was about 7 weeks with my first. Actually I did have IB at 10dpo with my first which I actually mistook for my period. Crazy!

I'm having a much better day than yesterday... I keep analyzing how my utrasound results will go... Polyps, scar tissue from C-section, PCOS, blocked tubes...blah, blah, blah.. so Frustrating!!! This will be our 7th cycle trying for #2 while it only took 2 cycles with my first. Of course, google is my enemy during the 2ww and always has been. 

Although I can talk openly about my concerns with my husband, I'm glad I can vent here and you girls also understand. Makes me feel better even just typing about it.

Thank you!!


----------



## goldstns

I have my first doc apt with a fertility doc tomorrow... I CANT wait! However my bank account wont be too happy.

Today I had about the size of a quarter of sticky/cloudy CM in my panties. Not sure if that means anything because I usually don't even get that before O-ing. (6dpo)


----------



## Ali_L

I'm somewhere between 2-4dpo and have so much creamy cf!!! What?! So weird. Before I found out I was pregnant with my first, the week before, I went to check my cervix and there was a ton of creamy cf. Just like today. Only thing is, it's way too early! Hoping its a good sign.


----------



## goldstns

Ali_L said:


> I'm somewhere between 2-4dpo and have so much creamy cf!!! What?! So weird. Before I found out I was pregnant with my first, the week before, I went to check my cervix and there was a ton of creamy cf. Just like today. Only thing is, it's way too early! Hoping its a good sign.

I have heard good things about it. About how many days past O were you when you saw it with your first?


----------



## SorrelGirl

I hope lots of Sticky CM is a good thing too!! Im trying to ignore it and call it a non-symptom!

I'm 5dpo and I have a lot of CM myself, it still resembles EWCM somewhat and seems a bit clumpy-ish now.

Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## Native_gurl

6 DPO here and have white thickish creamy CM. CP is mid high and have been having dull cramps off and on throughtout the day. I also think i came down with the flu. I have a very stuffy nose and irritated throat, along with some lovely hot flashes. I think a fever is coming. :S


----------



## Ali_L

My uterus is BUZZING! What in the world is going on in there?! Anyone experienced buzzing?? It's too weird. Feels like cell on vibrate just behind the pubic bone.


----------



## goldstns

Ali_L said:


> My uterus is BUZZING! What in the world is going on in there?! Anyone experienced buzzing?? It's too weird. Feels like cell on vibrate just behind the pubic bone.

Iv had that feeling as a muscle spasm. Is it like that?


----------



## bnporter81

MamaTo2Girls, yes, I believe you probably did have a fallback temp...and hopefully it does turn into something good! I'll have to go back and look at my other charts, but I don't remember ever having a fallback temp. like I did this time. Usually when mine goes up, it pretty much stays in the same range instead of dropping all the way to the cover line on the second day:shrug:

gold, good luck at your appt. Hope it all goes well.:flower:

Several of you were talking about CM...I noticed earlier almost like a slight "gushing" (sorry if TMI) but of course there's no blood or anything so that was weird.:wacko: Also, DH brought home some chocolate candies and I only ate 3, but shortly afterwards I just felt so sick for about 10 minutes.:sick:My headache still continues on and off...kind of weird, like mostly over my left eyebrow:shrug:

Anyway, there's an update on my SS for now:haha:


----------



## Ali_L

goldstns said:


> Ali_L said:
> 
> 
> My uterus is BUZZING! What in the world is going on in there?! Anyone experienced buzzing?? It's too weird. Feels like cell on vibrate just behind the pubic bone.
> 
> Iv had that feeling as a muscle spasm. Is it like that?Click to expand...

I have had the muscle spasms before. That felt like a fish or something flipping around. This is so light....feels like a bee buzzing or mild cell phone vibrating. Like the him from an electric line. It's weird. Been coming and going. I posted this elsewhere but I have this feeling that if I do get pregnant it will be twins. Lol I had crazy bad O pain on both sides. I will
Officially be a sM.


----------



## Ali_L

Sorry, got cut off! My 18 month old pushed the wooden piano bench to the kitchen to get into stuff. So, as I was saying I would officially be scared silly if I did get pregnant with twins! Uterus is buzzing again! Lol I've done this twice! I know it's too early for symptoms! Why does your body go NUTS when you're TTC?!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks for the reply bnporter. I also have creamy cm today. I have never temped before any of pregnancies...only after my last miscarriage while i was ttc and until now. So, I don't know how my charts lookedfor a bfp. I only have like 7 or 8 other charts of mine to look at and I never had anything like this chart....i might've noticed a fallback rise before on one or a few but i don't think it was on the second day or not that big of a drop. I don't know, i'm confused...i can't wait til bedtime and check it tomorrow am. If it doesn't go up, I am totally gonna be scared and freaked out and feeling disappointed...stupid bbt!! lol


----------



## Ali_L

MamaTo2Girls said:


> thanks for the reply bnporter. I also have creamy cm today. I have never temped before any of pregnancies...only after my last miscarriage while i was ttc and until now. So, I don't know how my charts lookedfor a bfp. I only have like 7 or 8 other charts of mine to look at and I never had anything like this chart....i might've noticed a fallback rise before on one or a few but i don't think it was on the second day or not that big of a drop. I don't know, i'm confused...i can't wait til bedtime and check it tomorrow am. If it doesn't go up, I am totally gonna be scared and freaked out and feeling disappointed...stupid bbt!! lol


I know how you feel! BBT is a curse and a blessing. It's impossible to not scrutinize every dip and rise. That's not supposed to be the point but how can you not?! Lol Hope your temp soars tomorrow! Mine too! Lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

me too ali! thanks! you too! :) how many dpo are you?


----------



## ddekerl

Has anybody ever noticed what severe INDENTS there are on FRERS?! Because I hadn't....until this week. Please don't ask me why I was testing on 6/7 dpo....

Totally symptom free today except for fatigue. Light barely noticeable cramping/twingey/whatever word is most accurate...

I have a feeling I'm out. Which is totally fine, but given my erratic history I'm kmfXXXXX for a decent length luteal phase with NO SPOTTING. I don't *have* to be pregnant, I just want my body to work, y'know? :cry: aaand I'm getting all teary eyed thinking about how badly I want to have a healthy cycle.

Okay, now that I think about it, maybe I wasn't symptom free today. I've been irritable and moody as eff. For no reason. I'm normally consistently level-headed if I'm annoyed, it's at a person's behavior/my dog being an ass/whatever...today it was "WHY IS THE FRACKING WIND BLOWING IN THAT DIRECTION???!!! IT KEEPS BLOWING MY HAIR IN MY FACE!!!!! AUUUUGGHHHHH!!!" And then I'd immediately feel self conscious about my completely inappropriate response to such a minor irritation...heh.


----------



## Ali_L

MamaTo2Girls said:


> me too ali! thanks! you too! :) how many dpo are you?

I'm somewhere between 2-4dpo. My chart got all wonky around O time! Of course! Lol My 18 mon old ran off with my thermometer so I used a crappy kids thermometer! Lol I found my thermometer this morning! Yay! So I tested the two by putting one under each arm. Mine said 97.68 and the kids said 96.2!!! Lol So, I'm hoping tomorrow will be good news with the temps!


----------



## Ali_L

ddekerl said:


> "WHY IS THE FRACKING WIND BLOWING IN THAT DIRECTION???!!! IT KEEPS BLOWING MY HAIR IN MY FACE!!!!! AUUUUGGHHHHH!!!"

This made me LOL! Hope you get a BFP very soon!


----------



## bnporter81

dd, I totally know how you feel about wanting your body to work. You really, really want a BFP, but on the other hand you're also just relieved to feel like your body is working halfway right:dohh:My body has been the same way for the last year. My doctor said I have PCOS and you can tell by my chart how long my cycles have been. I'm on 2,000mg of Metformin and I think it's finally starting to work, but still, I know how hard it is when your body won't cooperate:hugs: I'm only 4dpo, but my mood has been absolutely awful today. And on Valentine's day of all days!:dohh:It's like every little thing that doesn't normally bother me, just totally set me off today...then I end up crying about it. Good luck this cycle, hon. Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Ali_L

About the evap/indent on FRER....worse than ever!!! You could clearer see some sort of line in EVERY stinking test. Annoying of annoyingness!!!!


----------



## Bartness

I know Im only 4/5 dpo but for some reason I think I might be out already...as I feel like I normally do a week before my period is due....Im exhausted and what not. 

That being said, I was convinced I wasnt pregnant when I was pregnant with my son, as I felt like I normally did right before my period. GAH! of course I'll be testing in one week....and still have my fingers crossed, just told myself I wont be disapointed.


----------



## Ali_L

My son's name is Jaxon, too! I do the same with the talking myself down! Every other day I'm like no way, I'm out. LOL Keeps the emotions in check!


----------



## Bartness

jaxon is such an awesome name....and really talking myself down helps keep me sane


----------



## AF_Momma

I'm going through that TTW stage where I start feeling completely defeated. I'm 7 DPO and tested. Why you ask? Because I'm a POAS addict that's why :winkwink: I should not let that stark white BFN get to me, I mean I set myself up for it afterall but it does, it really does. This is our 13th month TTC and I'm feeling like I have so little optimism left. The 22nd can't get here fast enough (like I'm not gonna test before that lol)!


----------



## ddekerl

I so. so. so. so....SO understand how you feel, AF_Momma 37th month here, never a BFP.

I'm 6/7 ( still can't decide, I think FF could be wrong given that I didn't temp) and I keep being so disappointed everyday when whatever imaginary thing I think should happen doesn't and then this morning when I didn't get one of those freak of nature/miraculously early BFPs I felt jipped. As if I haven't had enough jipped-ness in 37 months of ttc.


----------



## AF_Momma

jipped is totally the right word for this feeling. I stared at that damn test like "COME ON REALLY???"


----------



## tl5953

Ha I totally tested tonight also ladies lol ... It wasn't even bfn, it was a faulty test ... Dye got stuck lol


----------



## AF_Momma

tl5953 said:


> Ha I totally tested tonight also ladies lol ... It wasn't even bfn, it was a faulty test ... Dye got stuck lol

Oh no! Well at least you got it out of your system lol (I think i'll be testing with FMU tomorrow) All these posts with faint lines make me want one hahaha


----------



## Lillith

Good morning ladies, I also was in a horrid mood a lot of yesterday to the point where everyone in the house just stayed clear of me by the end of the day. Part of the reason I get annoyed with myself for ss early on is because I know that most early preg signs are down to progesterone as are pms symptoms and some people are more sensitive to hormone effects than others. That being said I am relieved to be having the right hormone effects at the right time in my cycle as I was becoming concerned about that after the last few cycles where everything seemed topsy turvy.

Ok now that I have the disclaimer out the way, back to ss :blush: .... I woke up feeling really sick this morning, nipps are still sensitive especially to cold and still have a mild tenderness at the side of bbs (sort of underarm area). They also feel a bit tingly, foul taste in mouth is still there and is really ruining my morning cuppa :( and had the twingey feelings through most of the second half of the day yeterday.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Omg. So the ever so slight nausea I thought I had? Totally a stomach bug or food poisoning. We've spent our Valentine's in the bathroom with DH rubbing my back while I threw my little guts up. I wish it was morning sickness but the only way it would be this bad this early was if I had 12 of the little buggers in there. Luckily my mom has tomorrow off work (and lives down the street) so I will have some help with DD if I'm still not 100% tomorrow. Loving hearing about everyone's experiences and sooooo tempted to test - even if it's just to have a picture to tweak on my phone! Ha!!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Lillith said:


> Good morning ladies, I also was in a horrid mood a lot of yesterday to the point where everyone in the house just stayed clear of me by the end of the day. Part of the reason I get annoyed with myself for ss early on is because I know that most early preg signs are down to progesterone as are pms symptoms and some people are more sensitive to hormone effects than others. That being said I am relieved to be having the right hormone effects at the right time in my cycle as I was becoming concerned about that after the last few cycles where everything seemed topsy turvy.
> 
> Ok now that I have the disclaimer out the way, back to ss :blush: .... I woke up feeling really sick this morning, nipps are still sensitive especially to cold and still have a mild tenderness at the side of bbs (sort of underarm area). They also feel a bit tingly, foul taste in mouth is still there and is really ruining my morning cuppa :( and had the twingey feelings through most of the second half of the day yeterday.


Oooooh - I think things are looking good for you! Fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## Lillith

Thank you Cowtowngirl :) I have to say if I am not pregnant this cycle I am never symptom spotting again lol, ( yeah right) :blush:

I am keeping fx'd for us all, and even if you do have a tummy bug doesn't mean you cant be having preggo sickness too :) How crazy are we to be wishing a double whammy of sickness on a person and knowing that they will be happy about that lol


----------



## Bartness

Hi ladies....

So this morning I get up, go to take a shower and Jaxon's bath toys are scattered all over the tub...I serioulsy started talking about how my OH must start cleaning up the toys after bath time, and how if the toys are still in the tub in the morning Im going to start tossing them....over reaction much?

Then I walked past the garbage can in the kitchen and nearly vomited from the smell (one of my first signs with Jaxon). 

And my boobs feel way to big, bigger than normal...my bra is uber uncomfortable, and wearing my cammies under my shirts is hell on earth. 

That being said...its way to early to be showing these symptoms...its just pre-AF symtpoms...as im only 5/6 dpo today.....


----------



## Ali_L

Woke up with cramping. Why does my body act like such a fool?! I'm 3-5dpo. So far the mysterious buzzing is gone, which is good. If I was 6-8 dpo I'd be really excited! Just way to early. And it makes me mad!  I swore I wasn't going to SS this time! But how can you not when you've got TONS of cf and a buzzing uterus?!?? Lmao!


----------



## bnporter81

LOL, if I had a buzzing uterus I'd be ss, too!:haha:Hopefully it ends up being good news for you soon:flower:


----------



## Native_gurl

Ok so 7 DPO here. I have been a mess since about 2:30 this morning. I had a dream last night but the problem was that it actually happenend last year when i lost my son. It was a complete replay of the ultrasound that showed me his little heart had stopped beating, complete with my husband and my reactions. OMG..it was the worse feeling ever. I came to work this morning and broke down in tears telling my co-worker about it. 

I noticed that last night I was very emotional and this is something that is NOT typical for me since I never get PMS..(the one thing my husband thanks God for everyday..lol) I do however know for sure that with all three of my previous pregnancies that I became an emotional wreck before I found out i was pregnant. Not saying that this is a symptom for me but very unusual for me pre-af. Other than that just the regular sore bb's and creamy cm I always get after ovulation. Since last night I also notice some dull aches in my lower belly going around to my back. Who the heck knows..

I "techinically" dont symptom spot but I do notice when something seems out of the norm for me..I tested my trigger out and its finally out of my system since yesterday so on monday 10 DPO I will do my first HPT..Looking forward to it! Good luck everyone!


----------



## ddekerl

My temp is down but still in an okay range when put next to a previous cycle's follicular temps, I'm cramping like a mofo, had the MOST VIVID (weird) brief almost sex turned gore/horror dream ever. Ew. Woke up feeling "wet." Dreaded checking what was wet down there, knowing it was going to be AF but finally got up and it was just ....my wetness, iykwim. I chalked it up to the dream but trust me, the dream had 30 secs of sexiness before it turned to just : WTfffff?!

Go to check my CP/CM.....cervix is so high I literally cannot find it. and CM is globs of white cm, still not dry/pasty, but not what I would call lotiony either. It's gloopy squishy, very wet, but creamy enough to formulate itself into blobs rather than just...moisture. Idk, I'm rambling. I feel like poo and I wish I had a time machine.

For the zillionth time (I'm reminding myself, sorry it's in public space) I don't care if I'm pregnant this cycle, I just want to have a healthy cycle. So I wish the next week would just go away already.

PS I guess it aids in the excitement that DH and I finally have a consult with RE/Fertility specialist for March 21. I hope that doesn't make me sound too gloom and doom for this cycle, buuuutttt....it's something to look forward to. His insurance is terrible so we turned it down, so we're paying this out of pocket. Safe to say there will be NO IVF/ICSI/IUI. We're going to try a handful of monitored clomid with trigger cycles, if no variances of that work for 3 or 4, we're going to continue ttc naturally at home and go back to fert dr jan/feb same time next year. (I live in the hottest/most humid area you can imagine. While the area we live in is built up to be residential, we're still only a handful of feet above sea level and there are swamps about 10 miles from us. Ew. I really really really would rather than be gigantic, initially overweight AND pregnant, in the heat of summer. I'd end up going all "Private Practice" and cutting my own baby out of me.)


----------



## goldstns

ddekerl said:


> PS I guess it aids in the excitement that DH and I finally have a consult with RE/Fertility specialist for March 21. I hope that doesn't make me sound too gloom and doom for this cycle, buuuutttt....it's something to look forward to. His insurance is terrible so we turned it down, so we're paying this out of pocket. Safe to say there will be NO IVF/ICSI/IUI. We're going to try a handful of monitored clomid with trigger cycles, if no variances of that work for 3 or 4, we're going to continue ttc naturally at home and go back to fert dr jan/feb same time next year. (I live in the hottest/most humid area you can imagine. While the area we live in is built up to be residential, we're still only a handful of feet above sea level and there are swamps about 10 miles from us. Ew. I really really really would rather than be gigantic, initially overweight AND pregnant, in the heat of summer. I'd end up going all "Private Practice" and cutting my own baby out of me.)

My DH and I have our first fertility doc apt today. we are so excited! My DH is nervous to do the act of giving sperm (at the office), but said he totally will. We had the same issue, we had this apt made for Jan then found out my insurance wont pay for it so we cancelled and I was in tears. Then my DH said "we built our lives the way they are, with abundance, so that we can have a family. I don't care how much the doc will cost us, I'd like to go (this comes from me already having known fertility issues)." so with that said we made another apt and I couldn't be more excited about today! Hopefully it wont drain my bank acct!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

native-i can relate to your dream....i too lost my son when we went for an ultrasound and there was no heartbeat. While everything was ok, I had a dream i lost my baby(while pregnant with him) and woke up crying, thanking God it was only a dream. Never in my mind would I know that dream would come true. I haven't had a dream of the tragedy since, but i feel your pain. It's been almost a year for me since the m.c.I pray for you and me that we get our rainbow babies very soon. I pray monday is a great day for you. Excited to keep in touch and see your result. I won't be testing until 10dpo either...which is the 22nd.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

native-i too was also 18 weeks and a few days.


----------



## anniesmom09

I will also be testing around the 22nd. My cycles have been pretty wacky so I am just going with the 28 day rule... Last month it was 26 days... and Im really not even sure when I ovulated but I think it was about CD 10-13 (Feb 4 - 6) So we shall see! I am trying to wait for the missed period deal... DH and I have been trying for 8 months now... and jumping the gun with testing has made its mark.... Its a hard thing to cope with when you get a negative. 

We are hoping things are different this month... we have jumped into it with both feet this month and have bd every other day since the first day after my period. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hi anniesmom and good luck to you! hope you get your bfp this time...and everyone else, including myseslf, lol. :) :dust:


----------



## Bartness

I am so stinking tired...and I feel sick....ugh...


----------



## bnporter81

Decided to go to Arby's for lunch...saw a pic of the Arby-Q and for a few seconds thought I was going to throw up when I saw it because I felt so sick.:wacko:


----------



## Ali_L

Has anyone heard of Early Pregnancy Factor? From my understanding, if the egg is fertilized it sends a chemical message to the corpus luteum, which produces the EPF. The EPF lowers the immune response so that the embryo is not attacked as an invader or foreign body. Very interesting.


----------



## ddekerl

goldstns said:


> " so with that said we made another apt and I couldn't be more excited about today! Hopefully it wont drain my bank acct!

I'd love to hear a recap, please. No idea what we're looking at. Just hoping we can make it work to a few cycles.


----------



## goldstns

ddekerl said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> " so with that said we made another apt and I couldn't be more excited about today! Hopefully it wont drain my bank acct!
> 
> I'd love to hear a recap, please. No idea what we're looking at. Just hoping we can make it work to a few cycles.Click to expand...

Thanks. Im leaving work right now to go. Ill let you know any juice info I find out that might be useful!


----------



## ddekerl

Wishing you good luck!


----------



## goldstns

ddekerl said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> " so with that said we made another apt and I couldn't be more excited about today! Hopefully it wont drain my bank acct!
> 
> I'd love to hear a recap, please. No idea what we're looking at. Just hoping we can make it work to a few cycles.Click to expand...

Well LOTS of good news and a little bit of bad news....

I finally feel like I have a doctor that is looking at my reproductive set up as a whole. He was GREAT (number 1 in the nation!!)! He was saying that all your hormone's work together. If one is having issues most likely they are all having issues. History of me I have REALLY high prolactin levels (benine tumor in my brain on my gland that produces hormones) and my body thinks I am breastfeeding so I wasn't getting my period until I was put on meds (3 years ago). Well he took 10 tubes of blood because he wants to look at them all as a whole. He thinks I might have PCOS. Something about your estrogen has to be above 3 and your progestrogen has to be half of another hormone when you are post ov (I am not totally sure if that was exactly what he said, but the point is THEY ALL WORK TOGETHER). Which I felt like they had to and with one hormone wack I wanted someone to look at my other hormones but no other doc has cared. Finally one that does! Then they did an ultrasound. Good news is I do know my body because she said I od from right side (which is what I thought) and I did it recently (7dpo). She said my Ov's are big which is common in PCOS but my follicles look good. She said unfortunately it looks like I am about to shed my lining, which means I am not prego :( 

Hubs decided to do a sperm test next week:)
We both did blood work for genetic diseases because we are both mutts and it would be a good idea to make sure we can produce a healthy child.

However, like someone said before, I am happy to get my body in order these next few months.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that is great news, gold....sorry your not preggo but you're on a great road to sort everything out and make things better for the future process. Good luck to you and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Ali_L

I'm happy for you, gold! Hard to find a good doc, even harder to find a great one! Hope he can help get you all sorted out!


----------



## Lillith

Good morning ladies, Well yesterday was a rather horrid day talk about emotional! Spent hours crying after having what can only be described as feelings of pure rage! Today I have woken up feeling sick yet again and temps are continuing to rise, finally decided the last few days that if I was going to keep waking up before the heating was on the best thing to do would be just not switch it off as it was messing up charting, one day waking in a freezing home the next day not, this has also helped get back to waking at the same time everyday as no matter what time I set my alarm for I would wake up 30 mins to an hour earlier :(
My cp is still very high and firm this morning, yesterday it was a little softer and cm is creamy but umm tmi slightly lumpy but not in a yeast infection way, nipps still sensitive and bbs slightly tender from the underarms along the side with the odd shooting pain. sorry if this is a bit rambling my brain seems to have turned to mush. :blush:


----------



## tl5953

That sounds really promising Lilith!!


----------



## Lillith

Thanks, if i'm not pregnant then I think I might need to check myself into the nearest loony bin because my emotions are all over the place and I am certainly acting like a mad woman! :rofl:


----------



## MommyGrim

Lillith said:


> Thanks, if i'm not pregnant then I think I might need to check myself into the nearest loony bin because my emotions are all over the place and I am certainly acting like a mad woman! :rofl:

I'm with you there! I was watching some show and there was something just a little sad and I started bawling! I couldn't stop either...it was horrible. OH didn't know what to do lol I told him if I wasn't pregnant that I probably should see a doctor because it's getting out of hand :haha:


----------



## Lillith

MommyGrim said:


> Lillith said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, if i'm not pregnant then I think I might need to check myself into the nearest loony bin because my emotions are all over the place and I am certainly acting like a mad woman! :rofl:
> 
> I'm with you there! I was watching some show and there was something just a little sad and I started bawling! I couldn't stop either...it was horrible. OH didn't know what to do lol I told him if I wasn't pregnant that I probably should see a doctor because it's getting out of hand :haha:Click to expand...

Yes that is the sort of thing I mean, I often get a bit weepy about 3 days before af infact its usually one of the signs she is just aroud the corner. But this has been going on most of the week and getting worse and af is not due till the 25th! :wacko:


----------



## Mumy2

Hello ladies. Can I join plls. I think I am 5 or 6 dpo not even sure about that. Iam taking a break this month from charting, opks, CM ..and reading every single symptom. But can't help it, I am due for my :af:: on 23 feb. 
Baby dust to all of u. Hope this is our month. Hugs


----------



## Lillith

Mumy2 said:


> Hello ladies. Can I join plls. I think I am 5 or 6 dpo not even sure about that. Iam taking a break this month from charting, opks, CM ..and reading every single symptom. But can't help it, I am due for my :af:: on 23 feb.
> Baby dust to all of u. Hope this is our month. Hugs

Welcome to the madhouse :haha:


----------



## Koobie1982

Hi ladies, not much to report from me. Have had a lot of creamy CM and stomach pains, like a period pain but occasionally stabbing pain and can be on the left then on the right. Has anyone experiences this before?


----------



## tl5953

I'm getting a whole variety of pelvic pain ... Cramping, pinching, bubbling ...


----------



## Bartness

well no symptoms this morning, other then sore boobs....but that could very well be a sign that af is on her way. 

But then again, Im not due for AF's visit until the 25th. So even though Im sure Im out, I still got my fingers crossed.

I had to go buy a new curling iron yesterday as the pin fell out of my old one, half way through doing my hair (I used an oven mit, to hold it down to finish LOL), and I decided to pick up some HPT...so far I havent used any yet.....Trying to hold out until at least Tuesday......not sure I will be able to though.


----------



## Bartness

OT, but ladies, here is a look into what you all will be enjoying in the near future.

My son is 2 years old, he was born 11/20/10. 

This morning I go into his room after he woke up, to smell this nasty smell, and boy do I mean nasty...and what is the smell? 

POOP, he had a poop explosion sometime during the night and it was all over him, his bedding and the bed. I'll have to bleach his matress today and wash the bedding at least three times just to make sure it gets clean. And Jaxon had to have a bath it was so bad...

So thats just one of many nasty parenting stories I have.

however, he's worth it...my smily litle munchkin boy.


----------



## Amy89

And pure gorgeous! The photo on your sig is too cute :)


----------



## bebbe

Hi all - I am crazy ss this month - because like all of us, I want this so badly!!!

I've had cramping since 3dpo but its getting stronger but spaced further apart now. My cm is very watery and white, like little sticky blobs. My boobs feel ok but I keep getting these hot stabbing and shooting pains heading to my nipples. I've got major leg cramps and back ache. I've got a really stuffy nose and headache and have had since 5dpo. Due AF on the 22/02/13.

I just wish there was a definite signal our bodies gave us, like a spot on the end of our nose, just to tell us we were PG. It would make this so much easier!

Well, I am glad Im not the only crazy ss this month!!! GL and babydust to all!! :flower:


----------



## Ali_L

I agree, it would be lovely if our belly button turned purple or something obvious when we got pregnant! Lol. 

Nothing fun to report here. Still got increased creamy CF. Having a few cramps/twinges. Runny nose for the past couple days. 4-6 dpo.


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone....I've had some mild dull cramping at 4 dpo and then especially last night, at 5 dpo. Still some today (6dpo) but not quite as bad. But my DD opened up a can of tuna last night and I swear as soon as she opened it I started smelling it... Then she started walking near me with it and was about 12 feet away and I had to tell her to take it away because the smell was just so appalling to me.:wacko:With my last pregnancy I could NOT stand any kind of seafood smell.

Slight temp tip today. Hopefully it comes back up again tomorrow and results in some good news!


----------



## SorrelGirl

It's so exciting that we're all so close but not quite there!!

I had some intense pressure yesterday when I went for a run, I had to stop! That's quite odd for me as I can usually run for days without any type of pain. FX!! 

I also woke up disoriented and dizzy... Probably because my DS woke up unusually early this morning. 

I hope some of you girls get BFP's soon!!!! This will be our month!


----------



## ddekerl

8 dpo.....nuffin. slight cramping, only if i'm "tuned in" to my lady bits. :bfn: this morning, adequatet amounts of creamy cm still with absolutely no hint of pink/biege/brown/whatever. As usual, still just pleased AF isn't hinting at showing up early like normal. In fact this is 17 days with no spotting or bleeding of any kind. I'm fairly sure this hasn't happened in like... a year. I normally can't go 14 days without AT LEAST spotting, if not having a short day or two bleed. I have to keep reminding myself, I've already won the battle.....I just have to wait til I win the war.


----------



## Sophiasmom

So I'm cautiously excited today. I caved and tested this am w an IC and a cvs hpt, I see faint lines with both. I'm nervous after my chemical last month, but I pray that I'm not seeing things. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## ddekerl

Plain to see! Get a frer, asap!


----------



## Sophiasmom

I will. My mom is visiting while DH is out of town, so I'll need to be sneaky about buying one! I'd like to wait until I know for sure to tell her. I'll test again in the am. :)


----------



## Amy89

They look positive to me!!


----------



## tl5953

:bfp:


----------



## goldstns

Sophiasmom said:


> So I'm cautiously excited today. I caved and tested this am w an IC and a cvs hpt, I see faint lines with both. I'm nervous after my chemical last month, but I pray that I'm not seeing things. What do you think?

I see it!! Congrats. Still early so u agree to wait a few days. Also I hate first resp because of the horrible evap lines. I'd get a digi.


----------



## goldstns

Afm, my temps look perfect....gosh I only hope the ultrasound lady was wrong. But if she wasn't and I get af mid week it will b ok too


----------



## bnporter81

I agree...looks like the beginnings of a BFP to me! Good luck!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Gold- I agree. Your temps look great! Fxd for you!!

Thank you everyone for analyzing my lines w me! I forgot I'd hidden a 2 pack of cb digis (sign of a poas-addict?!! Lol) I went ahead and took one, figuring it would be a bfn bc I thought my hcg wouldn't be high enough, but lo and behold :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## goldstns

sophiasmom said:


> gold- i agree. Your temps look great! Fxd for you!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for analyzing my lines w me! I forgot i'd hidden a 2 pack of cb digis (sign of a poas-addict?!! Lol) i went ahead and took one, figuring it would be a bfn bc i thought my hcg wouldn't be high enough, but lo and behold :bfp:

awesome!!!! Bfp!


----------



## Amy89

Congratulations!


----------



## bnporter81

OMGosh, that's great!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## MommyGrim

Congrats!!


----------



## bebbe

Congratulations!!!

Lets hope this is a lucky thread!!!

TMI ALERT: Another symptom, masses of very watery, white cm which was so wet feeling it made me go upstairs and check for early af! :blush: And I am absolutely exhausted. GAH! I am only 7dpo, this 2ww is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

bnporter81 said:


> OMGosh, that's great!! How many dpo are you?

Thanks everyone!! I'm 9dpo today. I've had less symptoms this month than in other cycles. Only occasional headaches, gas, constipation, and I've been super tired. That's it.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Congratulations Sophiasmom!!!! Prayers for a sticky bean!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

congrats sophiasmom! 

I have a few questions gals.... what should cm be like if you conceived? today I am 4dpo and it seems my cm has increased since yesterday and it is pretty watery and slippery, when i rubbed my 2 fingers together it did create a white color. And another question: yesterday morning my temp was 97.57 and i was cold throughout the day and raised the thermostat only 1 degree!  This morning it spiked to 98.33. I only started temping last spring/early summer and out of all my cycles, i have never had a temp so high. Is it because it was warmer in the spring/summer? Or maybe my body was still recovering from the m/c? when I first started temping, my pre-O temps were in the 96 something range. Maybe my body is ready to conceive again or can seasons change your temps like this? Just trying to find some good signs to give me hope this cycle. If you are preggo please share what your cm was like, and if you have a chart I can see your temps would be great.


----------



## Ali_L

Awesome news Sophias!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy baby! ;) 

Mamato2- Seasons can effect BBT. Temps are usually higher in the winter months and lower in the summer months. Seeing a temp spike doesn't mean anything. You do not want to analyze each dip/rise. What you really want to see is a pattern over time. If your temp stays high over the next few days, it means your chart is going triphasic which can be a very good indicator of pregnancy! Hope it is for you! =D


----------



## tl5953

Well I'm 8/9 dpo caved with frer today and :bfn:


----------



## Sophiasmom

tl5953 said:


> Well I'm 8/9 dpo caved with frer today and :bfn:

It could just be too early. You never know how long it'll take for implantation, and they say about 48hrs for it to make it into your urine. Your temps look great!


----------



## Lillith

Congratulations Sophiasmom :)


----------



## Bartness

Well..I'm 6/7 do and been cramping off and on all day...almost thinking I need some tylonel.


----------



## ddekerl

I've been taking it easy this tww, only worked out once, I normally go three times a week. I work out pretty strenuously normally, and figured this would be a fine time to take it easy.

Anyway I finally figured, eff it. I'm 8dpo and others are getting their BFPs I haven't even gotten a convincing evap.....so I'm working out. Ever since, I'm having extremely low abdominal cramping.

Trying not to freak myself out over the idea of possibly having effed something up for myself after taking the last week off. That being said, I'm also incredibly nauseated this afternoon only. My fatigue continues to be extreme. I'm trying to parcel out what is normal pre-af and what is different. I have no clue. I guess this month, if :bfn: will set my standard as to what's normal pre-af.

Finally peed on all of my tests. Have no more, buying no more.... I had planned to test on Monday at 10dpo, but I'm going to try to hold off until Wednesday at 12dpo (if no af).

Congrats on the :bfp:s y'all. Still holding out that month 37 will be the lucky one...:nope:


----------



## Ali_L

Dd- hope you have some good news soon! 

Bartness- I'm crampy too. It's been pretty consistent tonight. Doing the 'talk myself down' thing! LOL Still lots of creamy cf! I was sick last week (my whole family was!), now everyone is feeling better and my runny nose has come back with a vengeance!


----------



## CowtownGirl

So what are everyone's thoughts on brown-tinged mucus? Just when I wiped about 20 minutes ago. A tiny bit and that was it. About 8dpo today but IF (and that's a big if) it was IB I had super sharp pains Thursday night (6dpo). Would IB take 48 full hours to 'get out' after implantation? I definitely didn't have IB with DD or any of my chemicals so this is unfamiliar territory for me. Just hoping it's not early AF. 

Anyone have any experience with something similar? 
Thanks!!


----------



## SorrelGirl

Sounds Exciting CowtownGirl!

I also had IB with my son. I bled for 4 days and cramped really bad for the day before it started. They were the most intense cramps I've ever had.

I've read other stories that some did have brown tinged mucus and others had red blood( like myself)

You are in the right time frame!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Meli_H

CowtownGirl said:


> So what are everyone's thoughts on brown-tinged mucus? Just when I wiped about 20 minutes ago. A tiny bit and that was it. About 8dpo today but IF (and that's a big if) it was IB I had super sharp pains Thursday night (6dpo). Would IB take 48 full hours to 'get out' after implantation? I definitely didn't have IB with DD or any of my chemicals so this is unfamiliar territory for me. Just hoping it's not early AF.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with something similar?
> Thanks!!

 Hi, just lurking, but just wanted to say that i had the same thing, brown tinged mucus, not lots, but enough for.me to notice when i got my bfp in sep. Gl!! :dust:


----------



## CowtownGirl

Thank you Sorrel and Meli, I appreciate you both sharing your experiences. I know it's just a waiting game now and so much for me 'being telaxed' this cycle! Ha! Trying not to get my hopes up but who knows?! It could be good, right? :)


----------



## Meli_H

CowtownGirl said:


> Thank you Sorrel and Meli, I appreciate you both sharing your experiences. I know it's just a waiting game now and so much for me 'being telaxed' this cycle! Ha! Trying not to get my hopes up but who knows?! It could be good, right? :)

Your symptoms sound really really good. I think its your month. I will keep my fx for u!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Meli_H said:


> CowtownGirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Sorrel and Meli, I appreciate you both sharing your experiences. I know it's just a waiting game now and so much for me 'being telaxed' this cycle! Ha! Trying not to get my hopes up but who knows?! It could be good, right? :)
> 
> Your symptoms sound really really good. I think its your month. I will keep my fx for u!Click to expand...

Thanks so much!! Optimistic but anxious about getting my hopes up. Crossed fingers much appreciated!! :hugs:


----------



## Lillith

CowtownGirl said:


> So what are everyone's thoughts on brown-tinged mucus? Just when I wiped about 20 minutes ago. A tiny bit and that was it. About 8dpo today but IF (and that's a big if) it was IB I had super sharp pains Thursday night (6dpo). Would IB take 48 full hours to 'get out' after implantation? I definitely didn't have IB with DD or any of my chemicals so this is unfamiliar territory for me. Just hoping it's not early AF.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with something similar?
> Thanks!!

Hello Cowtowngirl, The brown colour would mean its older blood so that would tie in with it being caused before yesterday, also the implantation process goes on for a full week so if what you felt was the start of it you could reasonably expect to get a bit of spotting anytime after. This is based on what I have read as I have never had IB :)


----------



## CowtownGirl

Lillith said:


> CowtownGirl said:
> 
> 
> So what are everyone's thoughts on brown-tinged mucus? Just when I wiped about 20 minutes ago. A tiny bit and that was it. About 8dpo today but IF (and that's a big if) it was IB I had super sharp pains Thursday night (6dpo). Would IB take 48 full hours to 'get out' after implantation? I definitely didn't have IB with DD or any of my chemicals so this is unfamiliar territory for me. Just hoping it's not early AF.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with something similar?
> Thanks!!
> 
> Hello Cowtowngirl, The brown colour would mean its older blood so that would tie in with it being caused before yesterday, also the implantation process goes on for a full week so if what you felt was the start of it you could reasonably expect to get a bit of spotting anytime after. This is based on what I have read as I have never had IB :)Click to expand...

Thanks Lillith - very interesting!! :thumbup: I might have to go consult dr google now. No more brown so far tonight so fx'd


----------



## Lillith

Ok Ladies this is new, I can see so many veins in my feet its unreal, I never knew there were so many! It's around my ankle bone on the inside of the leg and my foot arch, has anyone else ever had this and is it a sign? I swear I look like I'm growing roots!


edited to add, My hands are the same especially at the bottom of the thumb on the palm!


----------



## bebbe

8 DPO here, still cramping and getting loads of the very watery cm, felt very very sick earlier on but not sure whether that was hunger! Still getting the odd stabbing shooting pain in my boobs but nothing major. I've had nasty leg cramps for the past 2 days and hip/back twinges. Low alcohol tolerance, had a beer with husband and it took effect immediately so stopped! Also I've had a bad headache since 5dpo that just won't stop.

Tested this morning with FMU and it was BFN but its still early, will test again tomorrow.....

Good luck all xxxx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

my chart looks like a mess. i've never had such a chart look like this, at least post-o anyways. Am i out already? I don't think they look good.


----------



## Ali_L

MamaTo2Girls said:


> my chart looks like a mess. i've never had such a chart look like this, at least post-o anyways. Am i out already? I don't think they look good.

Nah, you're not out! You can still see a temp shift. You have to take all the signs of O together. Just have to see what the next couple days look like.


----------



## Ali_L

Its funny that the 2WW seems like a lifetime and yet if you think about it, 2 weeks is not very long to find out that you will be having a baby! The time drags on so slowly!!! LOL. Every little symptom, I get excited about and then talk myself out of it. So many women have tons of symptoms in the 2ww. Which makes sense bc of the progesterone. I have wondered if some women 'know' early or have signs before they are actually pregnant bc they had a very fertile cycle. Like releases a healthy egg and the corpus luteum is doing a really good job. Just some thoughts this morning. :D


----------



## tl5953

I had another temp rise today, but I truly feel like af is coming ...


----------



## bnporter81

Hi all...I had a pretty decent temp rise after my dip yesterday. Currently 7 dpo and had a temp. this morning of 98.5 and the highest I've ever had in the last year or so of my charting is 98.4. Hope it's a good sign!:thumbup:


----------



## Lillith

Ok ladies I need some help here, my cervix is going slightly soft again, it's been high since ov and has been pretty firm and is closed ff has confirmed that ov took place at the latest on the 9th my temps are going up and are as high now as they were at the end of last cycle. My usual cycle length is 26 days, I am cd 18 and 8dpo with a neg ic hpg this morning.


----------



## Native_gurl

9 dpo for me today. I woke up with dull aches in my pelvic region and shooting pains off and on through my bb's. I also have a mix of watery/ creamy cm. I do my first test tomorrow. However if its negative its ok because that's still early. I have my beta on Thursday anyway so I'm just relaxing and going with it :)


----------



## Lillith

Native_gurl said:


> 9 dpo for me today. I woke up with dull aches in my pelvic region and shooting pains off and on through my bb's. I also have a mix of watery/ creamy cm. I do my first test tomorrow. However if its negative its ok because that's still early. I have my beta on Thursday anyway so I'm just relaxing and going with it :)

I have shooting pain/tingles that start at the outer edge of my bbs and go to my nipps, its very hard to describe the sensation :(


----------



## Bartness

Ali_L said:


> Bartness- I'm crampy too. It's been pretty consistent tonight. Doing the 'talk myself down' thing! LOL Still lots of creamy cf! I was sick last week (my whole family was!), now everyone is feeling better and my runny nose has come back with a vengeance!

Ali_L --Last night OH and I went to a George Straight concert, after words I had a total melt down, cussing and swearing and screaming in general at the SEAT BELT b/c it was stuck, and taking to long to loosen up to buckle! OH was soo mad at me and telling me I was over reacting....I also ate mushrooms willingly with our Prime Rib dinner. Normally mushrooms make me gag from the texture, but my GOSH they TASTED SO GOOD, OH was telling me to stop eating his mushrooms! LOL

Hopefully your cramps are a good sign, I know Im hoping mine is a good sign. 

I had implantation cramps and bleeding with my son, and was so convinced it was my period until it only lasted one bleed and one day.....so finger crossed this was implantation cramping!


----------



## Ali_L

I cried watching American Tail this morning! LOL Not that unusual for me! Haha!


----------



## Bartness

Ali_L said:


> I cried watching American Tail this morning! LOL Not that unusual for me! Haha!

LOL, I always cry at the end of Toy Story 3, when Andy gives the toys to Bonnie and then says goodbye.


----------



## Ali_L

Haha! Me too! Love Disney movies!!!


----------



## Bartness

Today I am super gassy.....

TMI, but to the point...I 'tooted' as my son would say...and cleared out the room....yuck.


----------



## AF_Momma

10 DPO today, just when I think I feel symptoms they go away. I did get a faint line on a blue dye test but I don't trust it so I'm going to test with a frer digi in a couple of days.


----------



## CowtownGirl

I always cry at Toy Story 3! I love that movie!!

So against my better judgement I tested this morning (9dpo) and got the faintest line in the entire world. It was a FR. I'll pick some more up and test again in a few days. I have a history of chemicals so it's hard for me to get excited about faint lines. Still - it's encouraging!! Fx'd for everyone, I'm getting excited that we'll all start testing more soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Ali_L

Exciting stuff ladies!!! Hope to hear some good news soon!!! Only 4 more days to test! So hard waiting!!!


----------



## Koobie1982

I'm 8dpo and tested today, was a BFN which I expected. Am hoping it was just too early


----------



## Ali_L

Oh yeah, 8dpo is way early! I'll start testing at 9 (or maybe 10-11!) dpo. Hoping for an early positive! Found out with both pregnancies on the 21st! Preparing myself for bad news though. If it doesn't happen this month, we wait until Spring. It's not that far away, but it will be a big disappointment. Feel so bad for DH! LOL He has been slaving away all day and I'm just sitting on my butt doing nothing! I told him I'm 'incubating'! Haha! So restless and anxious. Don't want to just sit around but not focused enough to get anything done. Need to change m attitude and keep myself busy. Gah!


----------



## stickybean4

Hi everyone. Just checking in to see hoe everyone is. Looks like there is some promiseing signs. 
Cowtown girl excited for you hopefully its your bfp.

Currently I am 9 dpo, still no symptoms. I'm still wanting to test though, might pick up some tests latet today


----------



## Babydance137

Hi everyone. I'm 10dpo today too. Started using temping this month, but been ttc for 8 months. At this point I think im gona wait until late AF until I test, so probs 21st/22nd. This TTW seems to have gone really slowly, think it's because I'm constantly looking at my temps! Good luck to everyone :-D

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/429ac0/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Koobie1982

Ali_l I know I'm a POAS addict. Think I was hoping for a faint line as I've been having cramps for the past week and creamy
CM. Love the incubating line might have to borrow that!
Looking forward to everyone being able to test!


----------



## sirouseman

I am about 4 DPO (more or less). I feel totally normal and the way I always do, so I am trying to hang on to hope that this is kind-of how I felt the first time around in early pregnancy with DS #1. My first pregnancy I had killer nausea the morning of/after conception. This went on for 2 days, in the mornings, then it vanished. After that, no symptoms at all... all was quiet until week 5/6 when when I confirmed the pregnancy. I was sick as a dog with every symptom you could imagine, as well as the flu. ANYWAYS, now this cycle ttc #2, all I have to compare my body's reaction is that one pregnancy I have had. Here are the symptoms: 1/2 DPO slight bloody nose when blowing, nausea at 1 and 2 DPO, cervix remains soft/med-high/closed, and some subtle tightness, pulling/stretching in uterus. I have no idea what to think really. I am feeling normal like any other cycle other than those few promising symptoms. I am gonna watch that I don't jinx myself though, b/c if I am preggo, it is only a matter of time that the sickness will come after me!! I am a late tester. I usually wait until definite missed period. Cycle usually runs 30-34 days.


----------



## ddekerl

You know you're desparate for a second line when.....
You go buy blue dye tests hoping for an evap to give you a glimmer of hope....

(ps I didn't even get an evap. Yeesh.)


----------



## Sophiasmom

ddekerl said:


> You know you're desparate for a second line when.....
> You go buy blue dye tests hoping for an evap to give you a glimmer of hope....
> 
> (ps I didn't even get an evap. Yeesh.)

Aww don't count yourself out yet! A lot of ppl don't get bfp's until about 14 dpo!! Totally depends when implantation occurs. My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## ddekerl

I appreciate the encouragement!

I think it might be a little easier to be positive when you've had a :bfp:.....multiples, actually.... you know?


----------



## ddekerl

Aaaaand let the stabby boob pains begin.:cry:


----------



## Lillith

ddekerl said:


> You know you're desparate for a second line when.....
> You go buy blue dye tests hoping for an evap to give you a glimmer of hope....
> 
> (ps I didn't even get an evap. Yeesh.)

I got a lovely evap yesterday, then got annoyed that I didn't get one today :rofl:


----------



## Bartness

I swear to GOD, if my OH doesnt get of his high horse, about how fracking pefect he is, and how he never complains, or whines, or how he can park and drive better than me, I AM GOING TO DO SOMETHING I WILL REGRET!!

Today he fracking forgot about the pork chops while defrosting them, and he's been whining and complaining since, and so i said "do you want me to go buy some porkchops, so you'll stop whining" and he went off, and told me to go the F away, b/c he was stating a god d**** fact and not F***ing whining, and how F***ing annoying I am! URGH, asshole.


----------



## ddekerl

Ahhhh marital bliss!  Maybe you and Jaxon can just go take in some fresh air. Best thing for me to do when DH gets that way is to give him his space. As much as I don't really want to.... I just have to walk away from the situation and let him defuse. It normally ends with him apologizing to me if I handle it that way. Hehe


----------



## Bartness

Thanks for the advice...Im our room on my computer, defusing while Jaxon watches the "incredibles" 

Im in such a fowel mood right now..hopefully this is a good sign pointing towards a soon to be BFP....


----------



## Ali_L

Yep, some of the biggest arguments we've ever had were pregnancy induced! LOL We lived through it. But I am going to try really hard this next time I am pregnant to stay calm and walk away when I get too upset. It's hard, but it is important. Now more than ever!


----------



## Ali_L

DD- have you had testing done? You may have already posted. Sorry. Just curious why it has been 2+ years.


----------



## Bartness

Morning ladies...its blizzarding outside...but yet Im still going to attempt to drive to work today...wish me luck.

I woke up at 330 this am, and had to pee, was able to hold it in until 6 when I get up for work....Other than that, yesterday my symptoms were total irritability everything was pissing me off, and big time too. But thats normal for me before I get my period....

Not many symptoms this morning....no more cramping since Saturday...a little bit of increased watery CM yesterday and last night, this morning....hopefully it means I've implanted and the mucus plug is forming (yes I did research on this LOL). 

OH YEAH, totally forgot about this till right now...had a dream last night that I took a digital test that said "pregnant" OH I HOPE ITS COMING MY WAY SOON!!!!!


----------



## tl5953

Bartness said:


> Morning ladies...its blizzarding outside...but yet Im still going to attempt to drive to work today...wish me luck.
> 
> I woke up at 330 this am, and had to pee, was able to hold it in until 6 when I get up for work....Other than that, yesterday my symptoms were total irritability everything was pissing me off, and big time too. But thats normal for me before I get my period....
> 
> Not many symptoms this morning....no more cramping since Saturday...a little bit of increased watery CM yesterday and last night, this morning....hopefully it means I've implanted and the mucus plug is forming (yes I did research on this LOL).
> 
> OH YEAH, totally forgot about this till right now...had a dream last night that I took a digital test that said "pregnant" OH I HOPE ITS COMING MY WAY SOON!!!!!

You didn't mention if you tested??


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...my cramping is not as bad as it was so it lasted from about 4-7 dpo. Nothing much new going on here. My temps are still high, so FX'd! I'm thinking about maybe testing in a day or two:thumbup:


----------



## ddekerl

3+, and annovulatory cycles. Had been trying to wait it out and lose weight/manage it naturally since insurance doesn't cover anything. Lost weight, seem to have ovulated this cycle, but still planning to go ahead and pay for some treatment out of pocket starting March.


----------



## Ali_L

ddekerl said:


> 3+, and annovulatory cycles. Had been trying to wait it out and lose weight/manage it naturally since insurance doesn't cover anything. Lost weight, seem to have ovulated this cycle, but still planning to go ahead and pay for some treatment out of pocket starting March.

Gotcha! Hope this is it! :D


----------



## Bartness

Nope..I haven't tested yet....waiting a few days I'm 8/9 do....but it was a fan dream!


----------



## Ali_L

Still got lots of cm! 6-7dpo. Been having a bit of cramping and sharp pains in the same spot. I'm tired and have a headache. Ruby was up in the night bc she has fever. Feeling very irritable and restless....very irritable. My 3.5 yo is playing video games and keeps whining....I'm about to throw the PS3 in the snow! Grrrrr!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ladies I really need some advice I took a frer yesterday morning and got a faint positive you can see the pic in my thread titled 8 dpo need advice but I took a answer this morning and its stark white not even a hint of a line. Now my df is mad saying I told you we shouldn't have gotten excited and all prissy nowre answer less sensitive I used the early result kind that say you can test 5 days sooner I need help please


----------



## goldstns

wannanewbaby said:


> Ladies I really need some advice I took a frer yesterday morning and got a faint positive you can see the pic in my thread titled 8 dpo need advice but I took a answer this morning and its stark white not even a hint of a line. Now my df is mad saying I told you we shouldn't have gotten excited and all prissy nowre answer less sensitive I used the early result kind that say you can test 5 days sooner I need help please

I hate to say First Resp are known for evap lines that are pretty dark and pink.


----------



## wannanewbaby

That's what I'm afraid of I have already had that happen once if that's what it is I am through with frer


----------



## Native_gurl

10 DPO here..tested for the first time this cycle and BFN. Its still early so I was not suprised. I was out today and felt some slight aching in the loswer pelvic region and when I got home I checked my CP and found at my cervix a little red/brown color blood. Nothing on the TP only at my cervix when I checked. Now I'm a bit depressed cause I'm worried that I have a 10 day LP this cycle which is not typical for me. I'm ok with not being pregnant since this is our first cycle but I really hope that this is not a LP issue. Let's see if this turns into something more. I have had IB with all three of my pregnancies however just because it happen before don't mean its that now..I guess I will know for sure on Thursday when I go for blood work.


----------



## goldstns

native_gurl: I see that your eggs don't mature fully. I think I am having this issue too. My doc did a bunch of testing Friday, so I should find out soon. However, questions for you, do you still get pos OPK's and BBT changes if your egg's aren't fully matured? For the most part I get pos OPK's and BBT changes so it made me think I o correctly.


----------



## stickybean4

I am 10 dpo havent tested yet. had a gush of wetness yesterday...sorry tmi..went to bathroom and there was a large wet spot, with sticky white thick cm. i have never had this before. has any one experienced this?


----------



## Ali_L

I have! Both in pregnant and not pregnant cycles. But, if its unusual then it's a good sign!


----------



## bebbe

Due AF on 22/02 so 9 DPO for me and I got this today: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=99696


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tl5953

Congrats :) that's so early ... Maybe you Ov earlier ..


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

congrats beb! how exciting! This thread really is lucky....ive only been joined for a few days and a bunch or a few of bfps.....thats great, hope it's lucky enough for me!!!


----------



## bebbe

Thank you all!!! Baby dust to all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well I had a positive OPK on Friday the 8th of Feb then strong O cramping on the Saturday, so I've been going by the 9th as my O day, but maybe I o'd on the 8th. Who knows but I am so happy! Just pray its a sticky bean :cloud9:


----------



## Bartness

Congrats!


----------



## goldstns

congrats!!


----------



## Abeauty

Congrats!!!


----------



## Babydance137

Congrats bebbe!! :)



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/429ac0/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Ali_L

Congrats Bebbe!!! Awesome news! :)


----------



## CowtownGirl

Congrats!!! Super exciting!!!


----------



## CowtownGirl

So 10 dpo today and stocked up on FR tests today after my faint faint line yesterday. Of course I caved and did one when I got home from the mall this afternoon (around 1pm do not fmu or even smu). Definite BFP!!!! Even DH can see it! :happydance:

...but... Given my history of chemicals and the fact that my last cycle ended in a chemical at the end of January we are being cautiously optimistic. Fx'd for a sticky one please ladies!!! 

Waiting till Wednesday to test again and praying for progression on the tests!!

GL and tons of sticky baby dust to everyone waiting to test!!


----------



## bnporter81

congrats bebbe, praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats bebbe and cowtown gl and praying for stickies for both of you


----------



## Bartness

OK...so as the day wears down....I have had Huber bad discharge....like I'm drenched....and increasingly tired......but maybe that's boredom...


----------



## Bartness

Oh and congrats on the BFP


----------



## CowtownGirl

Bartness said:


> OK...so as the day wears down....I have had Huber bad discharge....like I'm drenched....and increasingly tired......but maybe that's boredom...

Did you say you're still waiting to test? Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Bartness

Yup I'm still waiting because im8/9 do today....I know bits still early...though debating testing g tomorrow morning.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

congrats cowtown! Lots of bfps! Bring me some positive vibes!! lol


----------



## goldstns

CowtownGirl said:


> So 10 dpo today and stocked up on FR tests today after my faint faint line yesterday. Of course I caved and did one when I got home from the mall this afternoon (around 1pm do not fmu or even smu). Definite BFP!!!! Even DH can see it! :happydance:
> 
> ...but... Given my history of chemicals and the fact that my last cycle ended in a chemical at the end of January we are being cautiously optimistic. Fx'd for a sticky one please ladies!!!
> 
> Waiting till Wednesday to test again and praying for progression on the tests!!
> 
> GL and tons of sticky baby dust to everyone waiting to test!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Ali_L

Congrats cowtown (wishing you a happy healthy baby!)! WOOHOO! This thread is getting lucky! Test in 2 days for me! Not holding my breath but hopeful! :)


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats looks like we have a lucky thread


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

My bbs are tingling or at least my left onec and kinda sore....I think its a good symptom.


----------



## tl5953

I just had a bit of shooting pain and cramps in my upper left thigh ... Just thought I'd share that lol


----------



## CowtownGirl

Bartness said:


> Yup I'm still waiting because im8/9 do today....I know bits still early...though debating testing g tomorrow morning.

Good plan. I only got the faintest line ever yesterday and today it was much more visible. Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## CowtownGirl

MamaTo2Girls said:


> My bbs are tingling or at least my left onec and kinda sore....I think its a good symptom.




tl5953 said:


> I just had a bit of shooting pain and cramps in my upper left thigh ... Just thought I'd share that lol

I think both of you have good signs! Fx'd!!


----------



## ddekerl

Last night I was completely overcome with increasing waves of nausea. My mouth was doing that overly salivating thing that it does when you hover over the toilet right before yakking. Only....ALL NIGHT. And my boobs had stabby pain. I KNEW (today being 10dpo) I would get a faint faint faint bfp. Nuttin'. In fact this morning my temp dropped SIGNIFICANTLY, and I am now making more fluid than a professional escort SOOOOO....

I'm assuming I'm out. Based on the sudden increase of CM and my insane temp drop.

Congrats to all you ladies who have been so busy getting :bfp:s. I assumed when I got home from work today there'd be quite a few of you.


----------



## MommyGrim

Well..I'm out. AF showed up today....guess we'll try again next month..


----------



## Ali_L

You are not out until AF comes a'knockin!! Is it normal for you to have increased cf for 4ish days before AF? I hope you still have a BFP waiting for you!!!


----------



## Ali_L

Sorry Grim! ;( Hope you have the best luck this cycle!


----------



## tl5953

ddekerl said:


> Last night I was completely overcome with increasing waves of nausea. My mouth was doing that overly salivating thing that it does when you hover over the toilet right before yakking. Only....ALL NIGHT. And my boobs had stabby pain. I KNEW (today being 10dpo) I would get a faint faint faint bfp. Nuttin'. In fact this morning my temp dropped SIGNIFICANTLY, and I am now making more fluid than a professional escort SOOOOO....
> 
> I'm assuming I'm out. Based on the sudden increase of CM and my insane temp drop.
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies who have been so busy getting :bfp:s. I assumed when I got home from work today there'd be quite a few of you.

You actually usually dry up a bit before af ... You're not out yet!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Sorry AF showed, MommyGrim:hugs:Maybe this cycle she'll take a hint :af:

Nothing new here really. Been kind of down all day just feeling like I'm out this month...no specific reason why I feel that way. I just feel out. And I'm only 8 dpo:dohh:

I hope more of you keep the lucky BFPs rolling in!


----------



## ddekerl

Idk guys....it's truly hard for me to remember a cycle where I even knew AF was coming but I feel like I normally overproduce before because I keep thinking it's AF and it's not....until it finally eventually is. It's been so weird these last few years.
2 day bleeds then nothing for 5 days then a week then nothing for two or three weeks followed by a 21 day bleed etc. totally random!


----------



## mowat

I'm feeling out this month too. Same symptoms for the last few months on cd18 and 25.... I'm 11dpo today, so guess I'll keep testing anyway.


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining so late in the cycle. Me and OH are technically WTT but we had an oopsie moment. My last period was around the 26th of January so I should be due on the 22nd. I can't say I've had any symptoms because everything I had with my son was pre at symptoms anyway (I didn't realise until I was a week late). 

I'm a bit nervous but if I am pg then we will be very happy :)


----------



## MommyGrim

Thanks ladies, OH is trying to be optimistic and keeps saying we'll just :sex: ALL the time...:haha:


----------



## KayD1025

NEW HERE! Im 8DPO, hopefully I can join you ladies :) 

Well I have a 29/30 day cycle, last month I got my AF on the 26th so If we were unsuccessful this month I should be expecting AF around the 24th BUT we have been DTD every other day since February 2nd. I do track my ovulation, and if i was correct, I ovulated on the 10th so I am now 8dpo.

Symptoms so far (Although I don't want to get my hopes up another month)
I have been getting random tingly/burning feeling in my nipples, haven't felt that since I was pregnant with my daughter!
Also have been on and off everyday with pinch like cramps, not as bad as AF cramps but similar!
And a lot of white creamy wet CM, especially today (sorry if its TMI)


Anyone similar? <3


----------



## Ali_L

Welcome sequeena and Kay!!! 

I pushed on my boobs while making dinner and they both hurt and I smiled to myself knowingly.....lmao! Yea, they don't hurt. Apparently I was squishing the bejeezus out of them! Hahaha! 6-7 dpo here. Had a little EWCM earlier but seems like its drying up now. I have a feeling it's not going to happen this month, too. But to be honest, I'm just glad that I O'd and now have a week or so until I know for sure. I've been so obsessive this cycle. Will feel good to get back to real life! Preferably pregnant life! LOL


----------



## bnporter81

Hi sequeena and KayD:flower:

I've also been very obsessive this cycle, but for me I think it's because with my PCOS I've only been getting a few cycles a year:wacko:I've been on Metformin hoping to regulate everything and I hope that's what it's doing. It would be so great to feel like I get 12 chances a year to conceive instead of only 3 or 4:cry: PCOS sucks:growlmad:


----------



## CowtownGirl

So sorry Grim!! Fx'd for next month!! 

Welcome to sequeena and kayd :flower:

Fingers, toes, eyes and everything crossed for everyone who is waiting to test! :thumbup:


----------



## goldstns

Ok ladies... question. I got my labs back from my AWESOME doc. What do they mean??

Estradoil=46
Free T4= 0.71
FSH= 3.8
HCG Beta= <0.01
LH= 4.08
Progesterone= 10.36
Testosterone=28
TSH=2.71
Anti Mullerian Hormone=2.44

I was 7dpo


----------



## SorrelGirl

It seems this thread has some luck in it!

I'm heading into 10dpo and I'm getting a really bad breakout on my chest and neck again! (Minor breakout on my bb's, WTH?) This is the worst I've ever seen, I usually have great skin but this cycle certainly has taken its toll. Other than that I've been doing well the last couple of days with only minor cramping. 

I'm going to wait until Thursday morning (13dpo) to test if I can help it. I should have some IC's arriving this week!

I really hope that this is our month, even with limited symptoms!!

Good luck for future testers!


----------



## Meli_H

CowtownGirl said:


> So 10 dpo today and stocked up on FR tests today after my faint faint line yesterday. Of course I caved and did one when I got home from the mall this afternoon (around 1pm do not fmu or even smu). Definite BFP!!!! Even DH can see it! :happydance:
> 
> ...but... Given my history of chemicals and the fact that my last cycle ended in a chemical at the end of January we are being cautiously optimistic. Fx'd for a sticky one please ladies!!!
> 
> Waiting till Wednesday to test again and praying for progression on the tests!!
> 
> GL and tons of sticky baby dust to everyone waiting to test!!

*CowtownGirl,*

CONGRATULATIONS!! I told you it was your month! :thumbup: You had the same symptoms i had when I got my bfp. H& H 9 months!

FX and :dust: to all the other ladies!!


----------



## Ali_L

Good morning!! I've been awake since 5:30am.  I woke up early yesterday too. It's like WHAM! Awake! LOL both of my kids are still sleeping. But I'm not even tired....I feel really wired. Weird!


----------



## Bartness

well, I decided to take an early test, and yup BFN ...however, I am only 9/10 DPO today so Im just hoping it was way to early....however I do think I might be out, after all those positive symptoms. I feel dry today...so AF is probably on her way....so is life...but I still hope...gotta hope...gotta hope...wont test again until Saturday morning.

wanted to add, that I still have some hope lingering because of that dream the other night. I had lots of crazy accurate dreams with my son. I dremt that I was having a boy and a month later had it confirmed with the ultrasound...then at 7.5 mths pregnant I dreamt that I went into labor on November 19th...told my OH our son would be born on the 19th...well he held out till the 20th, but my waters went at 330 am on November 19th.....


----------



## wannanewbaby

I also tested this am at 10 dpo bfn as well I know what you mean about that out feeling cause I'm getting it right now I really need to learn to stop early testing all it does is bring me down. And it doesn't help that my df is about as supporting as a broken piece of wood. I know I'm probably just being irrational because af will be here sat and guess what were suppose to be moving on sat so that will be a great day!! Sorry to rant I just hate the way he is sometimes he comes in the bathroom and says what your test look like negative again? I mean really!! Even if he thinks I'm not pregnant he could be more sensitive then that if he wants a baby so bad he needs to start acting like it or I'm done trying


----------



## Native_gurl

11 DPO bfn this morning. Random right ovary pinches, nothing still on TP but light pink cm while checking cervix..(im a checker, probably to much for my own good..lol) No pimple breakout which i normally get about 2-3 a few days before AF shows. Slightly sensitive nipples since yesterday and bb's hurt only when i sleep on them directly or lean into something. So, with that all said..no clue which way this could go. I go for blood work on thursday so I will continue to test until then. I will be 13 DPO. If I am in fact pregnant it should be detectable on 13 DPO right?


----------



## tl5953

Native: I would think it would be detectable at 13 dpo ... It takes 2 to 3 days after implantation to have a positive blood test I believe ... Fx for you!!

Afm, temp DID go back up today, woke with a headache but that happens sometimes, still have noticeable but not horrible cramps, woke up to pee twice between 5 and 8:30 ... I'm so hoping this is it ... I don't have sore bbs AT ALL though ... But I guess some women don't get them ... I can't wait to just know! lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tl your chart looks great i bet you get a bfp this cycle!! When are you testing??


----------



## ddekerl

11dpo temp shot way back up today, bfn.


----------



## Bartness

I don't temp...so I am curious....what is the typical bbt? For both ovulation...pregnancy and just normal?


----------



## tl5953

wannanewbaby said:


> Tl your chart looks great i bet you get a bfp this cycle!! When are you testing??

Well I tested yesterday lol bfn ... I'm out if tests, so maybe tomorrow or Thursday? Af should be due Friday or Saturday ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mine is due sat as well well I hope you get your bfp next time you test I don't see how you couldn't with a chart like that


----------



## tl5953

Well, the chart does look great, but a lot of women have triphasic charts and aren't pregnant ... I hope I am tho!


----------



## Bartness

OK going nuts here...this morning I felt dry and now I'm discharging like mad Again. Urgh


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea tl that is true but I want to stay positive for you and bartness that's a good thing I just woke up and I'm already ready for it to be tomorrow so I can test again lol


----------



## Bartness

I will wait till Saturday to test again...so fingers crossed AF don't show before then!


----------



## Bartness

Suddenly I'm so stinking tired.... would fall asleep at my desk.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i think looking forward to everydayto temp helpsgets the 2ww going by faster.i don't think my temps look that great, or don't have a great pattern. only a few more days til i test...i can't wait!!


----------



## bnporter81

Bartness,you were asking about temping. I've found it's very helpful in knowing when I am actually ovulating and also just how my body is during after ovulation:thumbup:I've been doing it for over a year and I know temps are different for everyone. For me, my usual pre-ovulation temp is around 97.5...then the day right after the egg has released and I've ovulated, my temp usually shoots up at least .4 or .5 of a degree and stays between 98.0-98.2 until the end of my luteal phase when my temp drops back down to near normal pre-o temps. Of course if you get your BFP then your temp just stays in the higher range:thumbup:This cycle I've had temps a good bit higher than what I've had before so I hope that's a good sign.

Wannanewbaby, I know just how you feel about your OH not being supportive enough. I've gotten to where I just don't test anywhere around my DH or let him know a lot about it. If I get a BFP then I'll figure out a cute way to tell him. Otherwise, there's no point in really telling him.:dohh:


----------



## Ali_L

Talking myself down again! Reading into every little thing. Regardless, I'll be bummed if I'm not but it'll be a lot worse if I get myself convinced that I am! Friday/payday cannot come fast enough!!! LOL The cupboards are bare and it'll be nice to have my honey home for the weekend to distract me from myself! LOL


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm talking myself down also.... i'm tired of getting my hopes crushed and seeing a bfn.


----------



## Bartness

I am also talking myself down...Im convinced I'm not pregnant...with only a glimmer of hope...I know I will test on saturday, b/c of my companies annual dinner, and free drinks. If it comes back as BFN I'll be drinking my sorrows away...if its a BFP I'll be happily drinking sprite or mocktails....and I will happily be the DD.

Edit: Is it bad I totally forgot what my post was and had to look at it to remember?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dont talk yourselves down already you all still have a chance. I was wondering though since last Night i have had horrible indigestión to the point its making me burp alot and feel like im throwing up in my mouth is that a good sign has anyone has this it os very inusual for me


----------



## Ali_L

Wanna- could be! Hope it is!!! I just want to stay level headed. This TTC stuff wears on you. I tried for 4.5 years with my ex-fiancé and it never happened. In retrospect, that is a very good thing! LOL And with my husband, I expected that I couldn't get pregnant. He proposed in July '08, I charted for three months casually to see if I was ovulating so we could start trying and was pregnant in Aug '08! Maybe it was bc of the ex or maybe it's bc DH and I are the same blood type. I've read that it can affect conception. Anyway, I cannot imagine going through this month after month. It would be so stressful!


----------



## tl5953

Wow ... I'm so nauseous ... And just had diarrhea (sorry tmi) ... Sure hoping this is a good sign and I'm not getting sick ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

ali i share your pain me and df have been ttc for 2 years i really hope this is our month i want this so bad!! i dont know how to describe the heartburn my chest will hurt then i burp and it stops for a few then it will come back i have been taking tums there helping a little im hoping its a sign of my bfp to come


----------



## Koobie1982

I have a feeling I'm out too. Cramps etc have all gone bar a little ache in my side. This TTC is so hard, sometimes I feel like giving up as I can't stand the heartache any longer


----------



## sequeena

I hae the runs too :sick:

Had some cramps yesterday nothing since. I usually get a deep bellyache not had that get but still got 2 days before af is due. 

I completely understand ladies. We ttc'd my son for 2 years it was so hard. Typically the month we gave up was the month I conceived - how annoying!! :rofl:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well another morning and another bfn got a nice white line on my frer I swear I can get every color but pink with all thw heartburn lately I really thought I would get a bfp today. Starrting to lose hope ITA already 11 dpo seems like I would have something faint byu no


----------



## Bartness

Last night, I was a total bitch to my OH, I mean I was cussing and screaming about the fracking fridge and how its falling apart, then I was bitching that he never eats anything I cook, b/c its usually chicken and he doesnt like chicken....

Then this morning, I was yelling at my sweet 2 year old b/c he woke up when, I normally put the dog out, and start my coffee and shower...he was yelling "juice, wet, and noonie (mater from cars)" and Iwas yelling at him to hold on it will be a few minutes I have to get the dog out and get coffee started and he was screaming, and I screamed at him to shut the frack up. I feel bad. my boy doesnt deserve that treatment.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dont feel bad i was a strait bitch yesterday to even my df friend noticed last night he said amy you sure are ill tonight. In still ill this morning plus I woke up with a bad cold


----------



## Ali_L

Alright ladies! We have to stay positive! This is hard but there are a lot of positives. One, we figure out a lot about our bodies. Two, all that baby-making sex is good for the marriage! Haha! Three, with every disappointment it makes us want it that much more. Four, after months of trying it gives us the insight and knowledge to help and support other women TTC. We don't make rookie mistakes! Hahahaha! Like symptom spotting at 3dpo! *cough, cough* LOL That was me this cycle! Haha! Anyone have anything they can add?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Couldnt think of what to add bit wanted to say thanks it was just what I needed to hear


----------



## Bartness

It ain't over till AF sings


----------



## tl5953

I had another bfn today ... Feel like af is just around the corner


----------



## wannanewbaby

I cant believe that tl I bet u get it tomorrow


----------



## ddekerl

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f8785/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

What in Hades is happening in there, I mean.....really. Can i please just either start going down consistently so I can start AF on time, (if everything goes on a 28 day schedule, I'll be CD1 at our RE consult and could probably get them to go ahead and do CD1 bloods which would save us having to wait a whole cycle) or I would love for it to go back up after my stupid 10DPO dip and STAY UP.

Either way I'd just like a sign as to what the fudge to expect. Anyone else a control freak who has to plan every last detail as far in advance as possible!?


----------



## tl5953

wannanewbaby said:


> I cant believe that tl I bet u get it tomorrow

Tbh, I can't believe it either ... But I feel like af will be here today.


----------



## tl5953

ddekerl said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f8785/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> What in Hades is happening in there, I mean.....really. Can i please just either start going down consistently so I can start AF on time, (if everything goes on a 28 day schedule, I'll be CD1 at our RE consult and could probably get them to go ahead and do CD1 bloods which would save us having to wait a whole cycle) or I would love for it to go back up after my stupid 10DPO dip and STAY UP.
> 
> Either way I'd just like a sign as to what the fudge to expect. Anyone else a control freak who has to plan every last detail as far in advance as possible!?

Hey Hun ... Don't rely on the temps ... Look how good mine seem and I'm 13 dpo with bfn's and af cramps ...


----------



## Bartness

Oh asked me this morning why I yelled at jaxon do much this morning....than asked what the hell is wrong with me...as I am so moody.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry about the crazy temps you girls are having hopefully they turn into bfps and bartness we must be in the same mood cause erre getting the same comments from our dhs


----------



## Bartness

Im either pregnant or am having some major PMS..the worst of my life....I'm hoping for the first..still waiting till Saturday to test.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wish I would have waited all these bfn are bringing me down i really hope I get my bfp tomorrow im suppose to start af sat


----------



## Native_gurl

12 DPO here and a bfn this morning. Im still not bummed though because I have never got a positive ever until 14 DPO. I had spotting on 10 DPO and when i checked my CP on 11 DPO i noticed some pink (never made it to the TP) however it has disappeared since early evening and is now a white lotion CM. I am more aware of my bb's and i am getting almost pinching pains off and on around my pubic bone..i dont know how else to explain it..not cramps though. I go for my blood test tomorrow so I will know for sure by the afternoon weather i'm preggo or not. Heres to hoping!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Native gl tomorrow I am 11 dpo and got a negative as well def let us know how your test turns out


----------



## Bartness

I'm 10/11 dpo....and got the bfn yesterday....hoping foe the bfp Saturday....


----------



## Native_gurl

wannanewbaby said:


> Native gl tomorrow I am 11 dpo and got a negative as well def let us know how your test turns out

I will for sure! :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Well I've bought 2 pregnancy tests. Going to test today if :bfn: then I'll leave the other for a few days. What's the bet that af shows because I've bought tests.


----------



## Bartness

That normally happens to me....lol....its like this weird trick the body plays.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I usually get excited the morning im suppose to start af and its not there when I wake up so I test and then a hour later I start lol its like your body always waits till right after you test


----------



## Bartness

I know and its such a lert down!


----------



## Aliciaa

hi ladies.. Mind if I join? Good luck to that are testing soon!! Fx'd for you! And the ones that had their bfp congratulations!!!

If I'm not wrong I ovulated on the 17th but we have been BD'ing ALL the time anyway :D it's hard to keep up with him sometimes!! 
However I have a feeling I may have ovulated before :-/... Just feel very strange. And suffering with mild AF cramps, its not even due for another week and a half! 
Baby dust to all! 
I hope this is our months ladies. xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome aliciaa I hope yall got it at the right time and hopefully we turn this into a lucky thread with a lot of bfps


----------



## Aliciaa

Thank you! I hope it is a lucky thread and hope everyone keeps us updated. Bfp's make me feel hopeful


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know me to!! Everyone has been updating pretty good I know I am cause I test everyday lol I gues I'm what they call a poas addict but I'm gonna try to wait till sat to test again doubt I make it lol


----------



## Aliciaa

I don't blame you!! I am obsessing over little things. Sometimes I really do think I'm going crazy and I've only been TTC for 3 months. I tested 4 times last month, and my body played a trick on me by making AF arrive a day late which never happens!! I think its a woman thing lol. I have grown so much respect for the ladies that have been TTC for so long since I started TTC. Fx'd for you hunnie! I hope this is your month! :) what dpo are you?


----------



## KayD1025

Aliciaa said:


> hi ladies.. Mind if I join? Good luck to that are testing soon!! Fx'd for you! And the ones that had their bfp congratulations!!!
> 
> If I'm not wrong I ovulated on the 17th but we have been BD'ing ALL the time anyway :D it's hard to keep up with him sometimes!!
> However I have a feeling I may have ovulated before :-/... Just feel very strange. And suffering with mild AF cramps, its not even due for another week and a half!
> Baby dust to all!
> I hope this is our months ladies. xx

Welcome Aliciaa !! 
Hope this is all of our month, Im praying for a positive for us all!! :flower:

Good luck, God bless, and Baby dust to you all :hugs:


----------



## Koobie1982

wannanewbaby said:


> Welcome aliciaa I hope yall got it at the right time and hopefully we turn this into a lucky thread with a lot of bfps

Glad Im not the only one! I dont know why I test as I know it will be negative but cant stop myself


----------



## wannanewbaby

I am 11 dpo and test bfn this morning but i have had some great symptoms this month so hoping my bfp is coming soon we have been TTC for 2 years with a loss at 7 weeks a year ago, how many dpo are you and are you gonna test early this month?


----------



## Aliciaa

KayD1025 said:


> Aliciaa said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies.. Mind if I join? Good luck to that are testing soon!! Fx'd for you! And the ones that had their bfp congratulations!!!
> 
> If I'm not wrong I ovulated on the 17th but we have been BD'ing ALL the time anyway :D it's hard to keep up with him sometimes!!
> However I have a feeling I may have ovulated before :-/... Just feel very strange. And suffering with mild AF cramps, its not even due for another week and a half!
> Baby dust to all!
> I hope this is our months ladies. xx
> 
> Welcome Aliciaa !!
> Hope this is all of our month, Im praying for a positive for us all!! :flower:
> 
> Good luck, God bless, and Baby dust to you all :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you Kay!! I only joined the forum today and I think its one of the best things I've done so far in TTC! OH doesn't seem to understand and I don't want to discuss this with anyone else around me, just feels weird. But with you ladies going through the same thing, I think it helps and makes me feel hopeful! :hugs:
:dust: to all!!


----------



## Aliciaa

wannanewbaby said:


> I am 11 dpo and test bfn this morning but i have had some great symptoms this month so hoping my bfp is coming soon we have been TTC for 2 years with a loss at 7 weeks a year ago, how many dpo are you and are you gonna test early this month?


I wish I was around 11dpo. I'm only between 4-6dpo. Can't help but symptom spot. 
That sounds a hell of a long time and I really really really do hope this is your month. sorry for your loss :hugs: I will be praying for you. I know you will make a great mommy once you see that :bfp:, after all you have waited long enough! Fx'd for you!

I am trying to wait till the 4th. I set myself a target this month and that's 2 days after AF is due. No doubt I will test before tho. Just cant help myself :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Is it friday yet???? Im ready to :test: now!!!! Some moments I feel this cycle is it and im preggers and then when I feel no symptoms I feel this month is a bust. Ahhhhh!

Welcome alicia. Fx for you! And everyone else still waiting for their [email protected]


----------



## Bartness

The 4th will be a lucky day....as its my birthday lol. Ugh I hope I get a bfp..or this months pms is killing me.


----------



## Aliciaa

Bartness said:


> The 4th will be a lucky day....as its my birthday lol. Ugh I hope I get a bfp..or this months pms is killing me.

I really do hope it's my lucky day :winkwink:
Who knows... It may be your lucky day, as well as your birthday! My friend didn't test positive until she was 6 weeks! 
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Bartness

I tested positive at 7 with my son


----------



## Ali_L

Bartness- have you tested yet?? I'm testing tomorrow morning. Excited, and nervous! :)


----------



## Aliciaa

Just a quick question.. I have been having mild AF like cramps on and off since O'd. Is this a good sign? Cause my AF isn't due till 2nd and these mild pains on my lower abdomen really isn't normal for me, it's making me angry!


----------



## Ali_L

Anyone else testing tomorrow??? Testing buddies!!! XD


----------



## Bartness

Ali...I got a bfn yesterday so I'm waiting till Saturday now.


----------



## SorrelGirl

Hello Ladies,

Welcome Alicia! That's also my first name..it's a very nice name!!

11dpo today! Feeling quite well with minor lower back pain and some fatigue (May have over done it at the gym today)

I'm going to "try" to hang on until Saturday when the witch is due to test...I think I'll just feel better if she shows rather than see another BFN. Arrrgggg.

Good Luck ladies!


----------



## Aliciaa

SorrelGirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Welcome Alicia! That's also my first name..it's a very nice name!!
> 
> 11dpo today! Feeling quite well with minor lower back pain and some fatigue (May have over done it at the gym today)
> 
> I'm going to "try" to hang on until Saturday when the witch is due to test...I think I'll just feel better if she shows rather than see another BFN. Arrrgggg.
> 
> Good Luck ladies!

Thank you!! :thumbup: 
11dpo... I think I wouldn't be able to resist temptation. Although I am trying to hang on till the 4th as I am 6dpo! 
Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## KayD1025

Aliciaa said:


> Just a quick question.. I have been having mild AF like cramps on and off since O'd. Is this a good sign? Cause my AF isn't due till 2nd and these mild pains on my lower abdomen really isn't normal for me, it's making me angry!

Same exact thing with me. I have been having mild AF like cramps as well, on and off, every single day since ovulation. Really hope its a good sign! AF is due on the 24th for me, so 4 more days. Lets hope her ugliness doesn't show :thumbup:


----------



## Ali_L

Good plan ladies! I'll be 9dpo tomorrow. I should wait but I found out with both kids on the 21st of the month! LOL Just got back from the bounce place and both kids are sleeping. Yay!!! This never happens anymore! Going to just sit quietly and enjoy the calm! :)


----------



## Aliciaa

KayD1025 said:


> Aliciaa said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question.. I have been having mild AF like cramps on and off since O'd. Is this a good sign? Cause my AF isn't due till 2nd and these mild pains on my lower abdomen really isn't normal for me, it's making me angry!
> 
> Same exact thing with me. I have been having mild AF like cramps as well, on and off, every single day since ovulation. Really hope its a good sign! AF is due on the 24th for me, so 4 more days. Lets hope her ugliness doesn't show :thumbup:Click to expand...

Feels so weird and annoying but also I am very hopeful this month! Have you got any other symptoms? ahhhh only 4 days for you :happydance: so exciting!
When are you testing? 
Fx'd for you. 
lots of :dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ali...I might cave and take a test tomorrow morning. Ill only be 9 but im soooo anxious. I really dont want to get let down...if its bfn ill cry.


----------



## Bartness

Ugh. I'm in a pissy mood....


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mama if you get a bfn tomorrow don't be upset its very early and bartness my mood has improved but now I can't stop yawning I am exhausted


----------



## Bartness

I'm sleepy too...could use a nap right about now....but I am at work....so its a no nap zone.


----------



## tl5953

Question: when you check you cp, and you feel the hard "nose tip", does that mean its open? I can't feel the "nose tip" it feels medium-soft and I was wondering if that means its closed? How do you know open vs closed?


----------



## bnporter81

Welcome aliciaa...I had the mild achiness type of cramps from about 4-7 dpo. I'm 10 dpo and they're gone now. I have no idea if it's a good sign or not. I think it is sometimes:thumbup:

I've also been very tired today...wish I could lie down and take a nap but that won't happen with a 2 and 3 year old, lol.:haha:

My AF is due around Friday so I guess I'll test then...

I'm just nervous to see if my temp goes down in the morning:wacko:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Girls is this a good sign? I just was checking my cervix and when i pulled out there was a little glob of cm and it was egg white consistency, it literally stretched a few inches! I can't tell if it's open or closed, but feels closer to the high side.


----------



## Aliciaa

bnporter81 said:


> Welcome aliciaa...I had the mild achiness type of cramps from about 4-7 dpo. I'm 10 dpo and they're gone now. I have no idea if it's a good sign or not. I think it is sometimes:thumbup: I've also been very tired today...wish I could lie down and take a nap but that won't happen with a 2 and 3 year old, lol.:haha: My AF is due around Friday so I guess I'll test then... I'm just nervous to see if my temp goes down in the morning:wacko:

This cycle seems to be dragging for me A LOT! Jealous of you being 10dpo. I feel so strange this month and kind of feel pregnant.. :wacko: I don't know if anyone ever felt that? 
Its that dull ache you would get a day before your AF. 
Your symptoms sound promising you know! When are you taking a test? 
I would have took about 5 test by that time :haha:
Fx'd for you hunnie. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ali_L

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Ali...I might cave and take a test tomorrow morning. Ill only be 9 but im soooo anxious. I really dont want to get let down...if its bfn ill cry.

Test with me!!! I had a little bit of EWCM yesterday and the day before. Not sure if that's good or not! LOL


----------



## Aliciaa

Ali_L said:


> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> Ali...I might cave and take a test tomorrow morning. Ill only be 9 but im soooo anxious. I really dont want to get let down...if its bfn ill cry.
> 
> Test with me!!! I had a little bit of EWCM yesterday and the day before. Not sure if that's good or not! LOLClick to expand...



Good luck ladies!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ali_L

tl5953 said:


> Question: when you check you cp, and you feel the hard "nose tip", does that mean its open? I can't feel the "nose tip" it feels medium-soft and I was wondering if that means its closed? How do you know open vs closed?

If it feels like the tip of your nose it is firm. If it feels like your lips it is soft. To tell if its open or closed press in the middle....if you can get a fingertip in it is open. If not it is closed. Mine has been soft and closed. ??


----------



## Ali_L

I am in a great mood today! Not sure what is up but I feel very calm and happy today! Weird!!! LOL I've been such a hermit the last few weeks. We had company last night (that I didn't think I wanted! LOL But had a fun night!) and met my sister and her kids today. Feeling lazy now but I need to get dinner started. :)


----------



## Ali_L

Welcome to the group Aliciaa!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ok ali...I will just for you! Lol hope we both get bfps tomorrow! How many dpo will u be again?...

Im still confused on checking the cervix. Afraid if I try to push something in there it will open if its closed...lol oh my im being dumb arent I?


----------



## Ali_L

I'll be 9dpo! Eek!!! I'm nervous!! 

On the checking the cervix, just don't be rough. If its closed, it'll stay closed! Haha! Not to be gross...and for lack of better comparison! It's like pressing on your...erm, is there a nice way to say it....pooper shooter. Yikes! LOL


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Lmao!!! We will both be 9dpo. Awesome!


----------



## Bartness

URGH, what is with men? seriously? He tells me he wants another baby, and then today he goes "i hope your not pregnant, I dont think I want another baby" WTF????

I really hope I get my BFP now...if I dont I dont know what I'll do. I dont want Jaxon to be an only child....

*depressed* *CRY* running to the bedroom for a nice big cry


----------



## bnporter81

Aliciaa, thanks, hon...I hope this cycle ends up well for both of us. I've been struggling with PCOS for the last year or so and I think finally the Metformin is helping with my cycles. I'd love to get a BFP, but I just feel "out" already. I guess because I've already been so disappointed with my body not working right with the PCOS:wacko:I'll probably test Friday since my AF is due Fri. or Sat. And yeah, the cramps that I had were similar to pre-af cramps, but not quite as bad. Kind of more annoying than painful.

I hope the TWW goes by quickly for you and I wish you lots of :dust:as well


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, I'm sorry Bartness:hugs:Men are stupid most of the time, lol. :ignore: My DH has said similar stuff to me a couple of times in the past when we were TTC our other children, but it's usually just because he's mad or he's gotten frustrated with the TTC process,too. It's still not a good excuse to say hurtful things, but that's just how it is sometimes. I know how badly it hurts,though. Try to just not worry about it and leave it alone. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Ali_L

I'm reaching out here, Bartness. There is probably a good chance that DH is feeling a little roughed up if you've been feeling very irritable the past few days. Not that I don't understand. That was one of my first clues I was pregnant with my son, becoming irrationally angry with DH. Everything he did, the way he ate, the way he was breathing set me over the edge! LOL. All I can say is, in my experience, the best way to smooth things over is to talk. Again, easier said than done but worth a shot. If you discover at the end that you are not pregnant, how will you feel about your behavior? I'm sorry he said that though. Not knowing either of you, I can't say for sure, but I'd guess he said it out if hurt. To hurt you back. Hope you guys can straighten things out! Big big hugs!


----------



## Aliciaa

bnporter81 said:


> Aliciaa, thanks, hon...I hope this cycle ends up well for both of us. I've been struggling with PCOS for the last year or so and I think finally the Metformin is helping with my cycles. I'd love to get a BFP, but I just feel "out" already. I guess because I've already been so disappointed with my body not working right with the PCOS:wacko:I'll probably test Friday since my AF is due Fri. or Sat. And yeah, the cramps that I had were similar to pre-af cramps, but not quite as bad. Kind of more annoying than painful.
> 
> I hope the TWW goes by quickly for you and I wish you lots of :dust:as well

PCOS sucks, my sister was diagnosed with it. :hugs:
Glad to hear your cycles are getting better! Heyy, don't bring yourself down. That's the last thing we need. Lets be hopeful :thumbup: If it doesn't happen this month, more BD'ing next month! 
Nearly there girl!! Let stay positive and I have my FX'd for you. I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle!
I seem to be really over obsessing this 2ww. Never felt so weird though. I hope it is a sign. Had a dream last night that I had a baby boy and I was doing everything to protect him. He was just .. amazing.. With it being my day off from work, I did nothing but obsess over it lol.. 


I hear you Bartness. Men can be so difficult at times, same for women though. I guess you need that understanding from him at the moment. But talking things through should help. Don't be ashamed to admit to your hubby how much you want a new baby. Both of you have your own opinions hunnie. Pretty sure it will all work itself out. Just don't worry yourself over it. Focus on your little one for a while and do things to let stress out. bigggggg :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Very sorry Bartness...i can somewhat relate. Dh has never said anything like that but I have! He would make me so mad I would say I hope I'm not pregnant right now when you know I don't really mean it, I just said it out of frustration and built up anger. Let him cool off and if you talk to him and say sorry, i'm sure he'll apologize too and that he didn't mean it. Don't worry, I don't think he'll bean only child. Everything will be ok. Big hugs and chin up. Stress is never good. :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bartness try not to take it to heart I know that's hard my df can be very hurtful sometimes he gets frustrated with the process and says he's done trying but he never means it take a few away from eachother then try to talk a little anyway ladies gl for all testing soon and babydust


----------



## Ali_L

Just had some very light pink cm! LATE TMI WARNING! LOL It was just on my undies. Nothing when I wiped. Implantation?!?! :O


----------



## Bartness

Thanks ladies...I appreciate your support....we are both taking it easy tonight....he is in the basement with Jaxon watching a movie...and I am watching Titanic upstairs...so far its been relaxing.


----------



## bnporter81

FX'd for you, Ali!


----------



## Ali_L

Bartness said:


> Thanks ladies...I appreciate your support....we are both taking it easy tonight....he is in the basement with Jaxon watching a movie...and I am watching Titanic upstairs...so far its been relaxing.

Hope you feel better sweets! Actually I hope you have seriously sore boobs and all those other fun pregnancy symptoms! LOL Try to get some extra sleep. :) My 19 month old is a terror! Nonstop getting into stuff and making messes everywhere she goes! Jaxon has always been so neat and clean and sweet. He can be a handful too but Ruby.....oh, she makes me want to rip my hair out!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ali that sounds good hope it was implantation!! This is gonna be tmi but everytime I try to poop its like little rocks and I can barely go plus I have had heartburn for 2 days hope I get my bfp soon!!!


----------



## Ali_L

I hope you get a BFP wanna!!!!


----------



## tlk71411

Hello ladies Im late to this thread but can I join? Not positive when I o'd but I think Im either 9/10dpo... AF due on the 26th. I'm totally ss obsessed-God help me. lol


----------



## Ali_L

Hey tlk! Welcome to the group!


----------



## tl5953

Does anyone know if it's possible to have implantation 2 or 3 days before expected af??


----------



## wannanewbaby

thank you ali i hope we all get our bfps!!! tl im not sure why you couldnt i mean some women have a 12 day lp so 2 days before af would be 10 dpo and thats a normal implant time so i think its very possible. and welcome tlk dont worry i think alot of us are obsessed i know i am!! so you will fit right in


----------



## tlk71411

Im pretty sure you can get implantation bleeding up thru expected af cuz a lot of women mistake it for their period....
Thankyou ladies glad to find more obsessers so i dont feel quite as much of a psycho.....


----------



## Lillith

tl5953 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to have implantation 2 or 3 days before expected af??

From what I have read, between 6-12 dpo is the normal range with most being 9 dpo.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ok, I tested (because of Ali) LOL... bfn to me, but looks there may be a second line TRYING to come through but if it is, it's super super faint and if i tried to take a picture it probably wouldn't even show, but maybe i will try later. I went the the :loo: afterwards and then af ew minutes later had to again and when I wiped there was a tiny spot of light pink? i was thinking, no damn it i'm only 9dpo and my lp is at least 11, mostly 12 usually and i checked my cervix, it was high, little bit of creamy white cm, and no pinkish tint to be found. I don't know, hope if it is a line it gets darker in the days to come. Now I don't know if I will try to test tomorrow or not.

Welcome tk! FX for you!

Hope you get your bfp wanna!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i went to the loo again and sorry if tmi but it was number 2 again like the first time i got the tiny pink spot...there was pink again when i wiped. maybe it's not ib? and maybe that second line i think i see is just an indent?... :(


----------



## bnporter81

I'm a little down this morning. I had more of a temp drop today so since my LP is usually 12 days I guess that means AF is on it's way:growlmad:I'm not even going to bother to test. I wish everyone else a lot of luck and baby dust.:flower:


----------



## Ali_L

Faint BFP!!! DH says he can't see it! LOL I'll try to post a pic. Can I do that? Or better question, does anyone want me to? LOL I'm in disbelief!


----------



## Bartness

Sorry to here that bnporter.

No symptoms to discuss, other than Im still tired, Im still irritable, and I just dont want to go to work...like at all.

so last night OH goes, "you should plan a trip to duluth or something to get out of town alone." 

I was like "i cant go to duluth alone, my family lives there and they will want to see Jaxon" and his response was "so, they'll get over it."

I really could use some time away, Im so tired of doing the same shit day in and day out, with no fracking help. I work 40 hrs a week, and come home to clean and cook for another 3-4 hours, and Im still not fully done with what needs to get done, I just give up. 

I never get to sleep late on my days off, b/c OH sleeps until 12 noon and refuses to get up with Jaxon. Which means I cant get crap done in the monrings when I have the most energy to do stuff. 

Then nearly every week OH gives me crap about how I dont put his clothes away and leave them in laundry baskets for him, so he just leaves them till the next week when I need the baskets sO I will put it away. So more fracking work for me. I NEVER GET A FRACKING BREAK! 

He wont put the dog outside to go to the bathroom b/c he hates the dog and wants to get rid of it, even though its not OUR dog its Jaxon's, and Jaxon loves her to peices. So I have to worry about getting her outside to pee, while Im doing all this other shit too.

Then last night Jaxon wanted daddy to read to him and he was like "I need a smoke, mommy will read to you" so I didnt get any dishes or anything done, b/c I was reading books for an hour before bedtime with Jaxon (I love reading withhim, but IM already stressed about the constnt mess and constant work in the house).

I also forgot to mention, how OH doenst like how I do dishes (by hand, not the diswasher, bc I hate unloading the dishwasher), he hates how I fold his clothes (screamed at him and told him to wash his own god damn clothes then). 

Right now all of these hard feelings are coming to a head, I feel like OH is taking everything I do for granted, as he NEVER HELPS! But he expects me to go outside in the cold and help him shovel, which by the way we got fined by the CITY b/c he stll hasnt snow blowed or shoveled the sidewalks since the blizzard two weeks ago. I guess its just more fucking work for me to do.

I guess I'll have to give Jaxon mcdonalds tonight after work, so I can shovel, as it needs to be done, so we can get mail which we have bills coming that need to get paid. Obvioulsy OH is to fucking lazy to do a damn thing.....URGH...still pissed off...wished this rant helped. 

I better be pregnant. or this is killer PMS


----------



## Ali_L

I'm sorry, Bartness! :( I've had times like that too. Hope he wakes up and starts helping!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

congrats ali...yes i want to see! so happy for you....wish i could be happy with you and celebrating.


----------



## Native_gurl

13 DPO today. When I got home from work yesterday evening i began bleeding. So i am fairly confident that AF came a bit early this cycle. I called my RE and he told me to come in for blood work this morning anyway just in case. Im not even bummed since this was my first cycle and I was not expecting much. The only part I hate is the darn cycle monitoring because of my poor veins...they took a beating last cycle..lol..I will get the results around noon and will talk to my RE about this cycle and the game plan..I think im going to ask for a higher dose of femara since last cycle I only produced one good follie and my left ovary literally produced nothing. I may have more of a chance if I have at least two good ones this time. Wish me luck! Good luck to all of you still in limbo waiting for that BFP...baby dust!!


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Ali..I'm so excited for you....


----------



## Ali_L

MamaTo2Girls said:


> i went to the loo again and sorry if tmi but it was number 2 again like the first time i got the tiny pink spot...there was pink again when i wiped. maybe it's not ib? and maybe that second line i think i see is just an indent?... :(

If its just pink that might be a great sign!!! FX'ed!!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks mama I tested I don't think I see anything ill post a pic though just for fun and congrats ali def post a pic I love looking at them!! Hopefully yours gets darker mama gl


----------



## Ali_L

Here is the


----------



## Ali_L

pic: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=100622


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

your so lucky....i wish it was my test! lol i used an frer and i keep looking at it, but now i see more and more bfn staring back at me. I"M SO DISAPPOINTED AND SAD! With only a 12 day lp, shouldn't i get a bfp at 9dpo? i'm not testing tomorrow i think, i don't want to see another bfn.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

what days did you bd? what are your symptoms again? i'm just trying to tell myself i still have hope...do you temp, if you do i'd love to look at your chart.


----------



## Bartness

Uggh my bra feel way to right tody o want to rake it off..but on At work....


----------



## bnporter81

Looks good, Ali:thumbup:Congrats!


----------



## Aliciaa

Congratulations Ali!!! That looks brill  I cant wait till I'm around 11dpo. 

Just a question ladies... What should your cm look like if you're pregnant? I guess I am very new to all this stuff but I had a (TMI alert) blob of very creamy white cm. It was very unsual. 
Good or bad?


----------



## bnporter81

I think it's good. You usually hear a lot about women having an increase in cm who get their BFPs and most of the time it's of a creamy nature.:thumbup:I had scant amounts of creamy/sticky cm after ovulation, but nothing abundant this cycle.


----------



## Aliciaa

Thank you! Im around 6dpo I think but somehow I have a feeling I o'd earlier than I expected this month. I don't chart my temps or anything but I just feel strange with mild cramps on my lower abdomen. 
I know it is very early for all these symptoms. I think I'm obsessing over them :D But i don't care. Its only my 3rd month TTC for baby #1. So I'm nervous/excited and I decided to let myself obsess this month :D


----------



## tl5953

Congrats Ali :)

Afm, just look at my chart ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Awesome looking test Ali!! Def bfp congrats


----------



## Bartness

Omfg...my boobs hurt like hell...I want to take my bra off.....but I am at work...I might have to unhook it too....oh and my cm is very stretchy today


----------



## CowtownGirl

Congrats Ali!!! That definitely looks like a BFP to me!!


Sorry I've been off the radar for a few days ladies. Not really seeing any progression on my lines and feeling pretty down. Had my third chemical last cycle and just really scared it's just happening again. If it does that's 4 total and 3 since October (I had one right before conceiving DD). 

If it doesn't stick I'll be making an appt with my doctor. I have hypothyroidism so hoping it might be something simple like adjusting my meds. Testing again this afternoon (I get better lines in the afternoon) so will report back. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. 

Welcome to the new girls and GL and fx'd for everyone who's waiting to test!!


----------



## Ali_L

Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3118a7


Nothing really stands out. I had increased cm from 3dpo which was weird. At 4dpo I had a buzzing uterus! Lol 6dpo I had a sharp poking feeling in the same spot multiple times over the day. 7dpo I had maybe a couple seconds of cramps a few times in the evening. 8dpo I had a little very light pink in my undies, that was dried. Maybe a little hungrier, thirstier. Nothing that made me think 'Oh, yeah! I'm pregnant!' Last pregnancy my boobs didn't start getting tender until a day or two after my BFP. They aren't really now either but feels like they will be heading that way soon! Oh, a big one was feeling cold throughout the day! But my skin felt very warm! That's about it. I still don't feel pregnant. It usually doesn't really start until after AF is due.


----------



## Ali_L

Cowtown- hope the lines get darker! I had a chemical back in Sept. Very disappointing!


----------



## wannanewbaby

That's great Ali I'm super happy for you have you told dh yet?


----------



## Ali_L

One thing I just thought of! I had a little EWCM on 6 & 7 dpo.


----------



## Ali_L

He is in denial. He is going to get a digi tomorrow! Lol Men. Smh.


----------



## Ali_L

And my back hurts a little. Lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

omg, i have been cold during the day for the past few days, maybe even week! I had that glod of EWCM yesterday and now it's drying up, maybe? and it's still like white but sticky....i'm afraid that's a bad sign isn't it? My temps look good as of today....that don't mean anything. sometimes my boobs feel liket hey hurt then the feeling goes away. I really thought i'd get a bfp today and i'm sorry i can't help it but put myself down. my lp is only 12, i was really hoping. :(


----------



## Bartness

My boobs hurt so bad....and even worse when walking....only time they hurt so bad is when I was preg with jaxon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Maybe you will get your bfp I'm pretty sure I'm OUT


----------



## Bartness

Okvi just vu hooked my bra at work....hopefully this will help with the pain.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh well nobody will know lol


----------



## Bartness

Didn't work...made it hurt worse...might take some tylonal wish I could go home.


----------



## wannanewbaby

You can't try to go home?


----------



## Native_gurl

Just wanted to update the blood work was BFN..its all good though..I go tomorrow for my cd 3 u/s and blood work..and talk to my RE about the new game plan. :) Good luck to all the ladies here!


----------



## Bartness

I need to work...I haven't worked a full pay period since august.....


----------



## tlk71411

Bartness motrin works wonders for bb pain:)


----------



## Bartness

I wish I had some....thanks for the tip...the tylonal is not working at all...this is seriously insane....I want to cry


----------



## tlk71411

They usually have motrin basically anywhere. Do you get a lunch break or have someone who could bring you some?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ha, i told my dh that it wasnegative this morning...and maybe it was just too early...he wants me to wait 3 more days to test!(since i only have 1 frer left) Being the poas addict I am, I didn't tell him that when I planned on going to walmart tomorrow i was gonna buy another 2 pack! hahaha


----------



## Bartness

I had my lunch already..I'll live only have 2.5 hours left...might break down and testvtoday


----------



## Ali_L

Mamato2- Your temps look great! What kind of test was it?


----------



## bnporter81

Cowtown, I'll be keeping my FX'd for your little bean to be a sticky one:hugs:I hope the tests start getting darker:thumbup:

Bartness, I hope your pain gets better soon. I would go ahead and test. If you get a BFN then you still have time for it to turn into a positive:thumbup:


----------



## tlk71411

Bartness I say test in the am!! Use icepacks and a heating pad on your bbs when you get home!
Mamato2 my dh says just wait till your period doesnt come!!! Haha they don't understand!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ali_L said:


> Mamato2- Your temps look great! What kind of test was it?

frer... thanks! I hope the temps stay like this and don't go down, but they can't keep going up....i hope tomorrow the temps are still good and i don't know if ill test tomorrow. I want to, we will see. The last few nights I was soooooo tired by 9:00pm barely keep my eyes open. My boobs feel like they are hurting today..i squeeze them then i don't really feel any pain. I don't know....i felt my cervix, it felt kinda firm and med high maybe? I don't think that is a good sign.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Gl mama I think you will get a positive soon and bartness I think you should test tonight or in the am it really seems like you should get your bfp


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks wanna! You guys can call me Heather if mama sounds too weird, lol.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh, and i hope you're RIGHT!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok lol it didn't seem weird guess I didn't think about it like that. And I hope I'm right to I really thought I was this month i had some many things different this month and nothing I just don't get what were doing wrong!! I know af is coming though I feel her anger coming through


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh no, i hope she doesnt come for you either. How many dpo are you?


----------



## KayD1025

Ladies, does CM play a big factor? My cm went away after ovulation, but came back around 8DPO very milky and watery, it stayed like that for the past few days, and then today its not so much anymore. There is still CM, and watery, but not as much as it was the past few days. AF is due sunday... should I be worried now? Or is CM not such a big deal?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Heather I'm pretty positive I'm 12 dpo af should come sat


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well, hopefully it's still just early for you. Everyone is different! FX for you!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hey everyone. So today's test was practically invisible. I've resigned myself that the inevitable is happening. Again.

My DD has her 18 month check up next month so I will ask my dr then if we can at least check my thyroid. Hopefully that'll do the trick. 

I'm thinking I'll be laying low for a while and will probably stay off the site for a while. Need to get my head together and I think I want to avoid thinking about ttc stuff for a while. Done with testing early - I think I'd rather not know now. :(

Anyhoo - good luck everyone, will be thinking of you all!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Good luck in whatever you decide we are all here for you. How long have you been trying? I've been trying since my miscarriage last year almost a year ago and i still haven't gotten preggo. I wonder if something aint wrong with me now?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cowtown I'm really sorry to hear that, I hope your time away will be exactly what you need and then when your ready to try again I hope you get your bfp quickly. I hope you get the answers you need and we will be here ready to support you when you get back :)


----------



## Ali_L

I'm sorry, cowtown! Hope you can get everything straightened out soon. Big hugs!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

holy cow i'm BITC*Y! either af is coming very soon or i'm preggo or just a bad day!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know what you mean I gave been so hateful lately and on top of everything else I'm getting a horrible cold!! Can these next few days get any worse?


----------



## Bartness

So I came home from work, and took a test b/c my boobs have been killing me and still are...BFN...Im only about 11/12 DPO, so I am hoping its just too early...however I have a nagging feeling my period will be coming with a vengence here very soon...But UGH my boobs have never been this sore before ever....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i would rather use fmu bartness.... maybe just try again in the am and if not then wait til your late :)


----------



## Bartness

I think I'll try again in the morning, I knew it was a long shot trying after work, however I didnt pee for over 2 hrs...oh well. 

when i was pregnant with Jaxon I didnt find out till I was about 7 wks along, and I tested at alike 3pm and it was positive within seconds. I mean instantly positive. I wish i would get that instant positive again.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you and me both! FX for you!


----------



## ddekerl

cd1. now I know that nausea, extreme fatigue, veiny and sore boobs, lower back ache, etc are all AF symptoms for me. Wtf does that leave for symptom spotting!? GAHHHHH!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lol dd I know what you mean I had sore boobs heartburn been napping the last several days and I'm almost positive af is coming so I guess when I have no symptoms is when ill be pregnant


----------



## Bartness

Im pretty sure my AF will be here by Sunday for sure....almost 95% of this. Im still going to test come moring, and on Saturday though.

And my symptoms have been, moody, major sore boobs, been very tired, and has had increased CM.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I got one answer test left I'm gonna use in the morning then I'm all out but if its negative tomorrow then af is def coming sat morning


----------



## Aliciaa

Lets not lose hope ladies, if not this cycle, it will be next cycle. Can't be too long :) 
Arghhhh! I am having AF symptoms and that horrible pain you get on your abdomen and AF is not due till the 2nd lol! Its so annoying, I am actually beginning to think AF is going to be extremely early this cycle, however I have a bang on 29 day cycle!
God I hate being a woman right now!
Would love it if my hubby felt like this so he would understand me lol...


----------



## Aliciaa

wannanewbaby said:


> I got one answer test left I'm gonna use in the morning then I'm all out but if its negative tomorrow then af is def coming sat morning

Still could be early you know! A lot of women I know around me haven't tested positive yet until the day they missed their AF. All these hormones are very strange! Fx'd for you hun! Be positive, if not this cycle, it will be next cycle. :bfp: is just round the corner!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you aliciaa I hope your right after tomorrow I'm not gonna test unless I'm late a few days but I'm trying to keep the hope that I might be preg


----------



## tlk71411

Good luck ladies! Stay positive and dont let the mean old witch get to you! It is so frustrating not knowing if it's a symptom or pms :/ i drive myself absolutely mad. Kayd ive been Googling the cm thing and it seems it's either way?? So confused-gonna keep Googling!


----------



## bnporter81

Well, spotting today so pretty sure I'm officially out:growlmad:Good luck to everyone. I'll keep checking back to see if anyone else gets their BFP!:thumbup:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I swear I thought i seen a super fat line again toay...dh didn't see anythng. My temp jumped, i felt preggo lastnight, i have to get a bfp soon.....my lp is only 12 days , so it is what due to come on monday, 3 days away. Here is a link, but be honest if you really see anything or not. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=100982


----------



## Bartness

Im sorry Mama I dont see anything, its the exact same thing I saw this morning too...nothing...a bfn...I dont think I'm going to test again, unless i dont have my period by the 1st of March...I really think AF is on her way...boo hiss......


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks bartness...sorry you got a bfn too. i think i'm gonna just not test anymore either and just accept i'm not pregnant...AGAIN!! :cry:


----------



## Bartness

Ok so I am in a total freak out mode.

Today is payday, and I have $500 in auto debits set up for today to pay the bills. I go and check my bank account and I have a deposit from my company for a whopping $00.00. Apprently I DIDNT GET PAID! OMFG what the hell am I going to do? Im expecting about $750 dollar paycheck not $00.000!!! I WORKED 75 hours in those two weeks, WHY THE HELL DIDNT THEY PAY ME?? 

Im going to be going straight to payroll when I get to work. they have to get this fixed or I am going to be bringing up a fracking lawsuit so they have to pay all my late fees and over draft fees and pay me for hard ship! IM FREAKING OUT!!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh no that is not good.... i would do the exact same thing as you! You give it to em'! They better straighten it out for you. Hope it gets fixed before you get any fees.


----------



## Bartness

It better get fixed today...if I go to payroll and they give me a hard time Im going to be talking to my boss about leaving for the day so I can call the company head quarters and bring it up to them...I HAVE TO GET PAID! OMG Im pissed, and freaking out, and it to it Im certain I have killer PMS or I have pregnancy hormones...I think poor payroll is going to be in for a shock when I arrive to work.


----------



## Aliciaa

Sorry to hear that Bartness :hugs: I hope it gets sorted out soon. :thumbup:

Ladies with me being a poas addict, I can't stop myself from testing and I am only (well I think) around 6-7dpo! It's far too early I know but I seem to be having such a struggle this cycle!!! 
Also I even decided to cancel my appointment for blood donation cause 'I have a feeling' ... Arghhh. I need to stop myself from testing and save myself the dissapoinment and the money :dohh:
This is so hard!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes i think they are...you are fired up! (and I don't blame you!)


----------



## tlk71411

Omg so sorry bartness! Totally know how you feel, had it happen before! Hopefully it's a quick fix!!! Mama2b im in the same mode, 10dpo today...bfn. but i swore i saw something!


----------



## bnporter81

My DH has had that happen a couple of times with his direct deposit and it's usually because our bank has had something go screwy on their end, but it's usually fixed by the end of the day. Hope yours gets fixed quickly, too!

Heather, I thought I saw a faint bit of pink. It's still early, though. See what happens in a few days:thumbup:


----------



## Bartness

I should have a paper check by Saturday or Monday.....still in a world of hurt though


----------



## tl5953

I'm out ... Never trust your chart when it looks as good as mine did ... I'm not using OPKs this cycle, and I'm not testing early ... I'm letting nature take its course ...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hopefully it's still early for us....every woman, every pregnancy is different. With any of previous pregnancies, I never tested until at least the day i was due and always got a bfp. Last pregnancy i tested at 10dpo and got a positive.....maybe it's just taking a little long this time. FX for us!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks bnporter, and sorry TL!! I've learned that from previous cycles from charting....it can look great, but it doesn't mean a DAMN thing! FX for next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## tlk71411

tl5953 said:


> I'm out ... Never trust your chart when it looks as good as mine did ... I'm not using OPKs this cycle, and I'm not testing early ... I'm letting nature take its course ...

So sorry!:hugs: I hope you can relax more next cycle (so hard I know). Good luck girl!

I'm really hoping its just too early cuz when I saw the negative this morning I wanted to cry :cry:


----------



## tlk71411

tl5953 said:


> I'm out ... Never trust your chart when it looks as good as mine did ... I'm not using OPKs this cycle, and I'm not testing early ... I'm letting nature take its course ...

So sorry!:hugs: I hope you can relax more next cycle (so hard I know). Good luck girl!

I'm really hoping its just too early cuz when I saw the negative this morning I wanted to cry :cry:


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. It's been a few days since I posted. I'm currently 14 dpo, and no sign of Af. I have been testing since 10 dpo, and they have all been bfn. But I have just read that at 14 dpo, 76% of ladies get a bfp on the that day. So I don't think we are out until Af shows


----------



## tlk71411

You are so right! Not over till AF shows!!!!!


----------



## Lillith

I am also 14 dpo and am not testing now unless af is late by a few days I am just sick of the stark white hpt's, she is due tomorrow or Monday so for me its just wait and see now. I have 1 hpt left and I refuse to buy anymore this cycle. FF is sugesting 18dpo for a test date so I am going with that, should have just done what it told me in the first place.


----------



## sequeena

No af here either x


----------



## stickybean4

Still no Af. Maybe a weird cycle.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm suppose to start today she hasn't came yet but I'm sure she will in a few hours I ha ent even got out of bed yet I have a horrible cold


----------



## KayD1025

AF suppose to be due tomorrow :af: Really praying she doesn't come! I don't have any AF feelings like I usually do so that's keeping my hopes up. 

Maybe ill test in the morning, but im trying to hold off with the FRER until I actually miss it! :wacko:

Good luck, God bless, and lots and lots of baby dust to us all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well if I don't start today I'm def testing tomorrow im out of test so will have to pick some up on way home tonight


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i am expecting af monday.....bfn again today. think i'm out. very upset. :cry:


----------



## Ali_L

Hope to hear some great news soon!!! Stay away AF!!!


----------



## SorrelGirl

Good Morning, 

AF was supposed to arrive this morning as well, but she's a no show. I'm not testing at least for a couple days if she doesn't come. I hate seeing stark white BFN's too! My husband made me bacon this morning and it smelled really horrid like I was pregnant with my first. I still couldn't pass up bacon!

I did get results back from my ultrasound. My doctor says i seem to make large follicles in both ovaries, which explains the pain I get for the few days around ovulation. 
Any of you girls know much about these and fertility? I tried google but everything wants to search cysts on ovaries. 
Regardless, she's actually sending all of my reports (blood work included, and DH's SA ) to one of her top Fertility Specialist to see what he thinks about it as she admitted fertility is not her thing. She's a military doctor after all. 


Hoping AF stays away for all of us!


----------



## tlk71411

Ok ladies. So i caved last night and tested again. I noticed a faint line on wondfo so i did another. It also had a faint line! The lines were grayish tho so i tried not to get excited. This morning i did an amswer test i had and it has the faintest pink line!!! Omg trying so hard not to get excited!!!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg get a frer and post pics!!!! I hope its a bfp


----------



## KayD1025

tlk71411 said:
 

> Ok ladies. So i caved last night and tested again. I noticed a faint line on wondfo so i did another. It also had a faint line! The lines were grayish tho so i tried not to get excited. This morning i did an amswer test i had and it has the faintest pink line!!! Omg trying so hard not to get excited!!!!!

OMG :happydance: So excited!! Take a FRER!! How many DPO are you? Keep me updated!!

Good luck :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tlk71411

I think im 11dpo-pretty sure. Husband says he wont believe it till i take a digital......af	is due Tuesday so idk if a digi would work? Have you tested yet kay or are you holding back?


----------



## wannanewbaby

If the line is to faint Idk if a digi will work maybe one with fmu I think you should do a frer today after holding pee for awhile


----------



## tlk71411

That's what Im thinking. Im gonna hold it and take a frer


----------



## KayD1025

tlk71411 said:


> I think im 11dpo-pretty sure. Husband says he wont believe it till i take a digital......af	is due Tuesday so idk if a digi would work? Have you tested yet kay or are you holding back?

I have one FRER left so im holding onto that one until after AF doesn't show :af: But I used the Cheap .88 cent one that walmart sells, which say don't test until after your missed period, but I just did it early because I need to POAS or ill go crazy :wacko: haha.. I tested this morning with one but it was bfn :nope: Heartbreaking to see, but I still didn't get AF so im not counting myself out. When I was pregnant with my daughter I got my BFP at 16DPO so I just pray my HCG levels are just not high enough yet. It all goes off of when implantation occurred, which can happen 6-12 days after O'd, and then it takes another almost 4 days for HCG levels to get into the urine, so im hoping im one of those woman who implanted later than 6 days, and my HCG levels just need to rise. Because I feel pregnant :thumbup: And my cervix is STILL super high, wet, and soft.. I know CP isn't a great determination but its giving me hope, so that's all that matters haha 

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## sirouseman

I am still holding out until missed AF. Got a little while to go. Feels like forever. No new symptoms :O I am around 10 DPO.


----------



## sirouseman

My cervix is the same KAY. That is my only real hope and stable temps of 97.9 consistently. Coming off what looked like a triphasic pattern, but not sure if it is anymore.


----------



## stickybean4

Tested yesterday 14 dpo, bfn. Well today when Af was a no show, so I tested again and I got a faint bfp on a dollar store test. Really hoping this is it. I was hoping the line would be darker for 15,dpo. I have never tested early with my previous pregnancys before so I have nothing to compare it to. Going out to a buy a frer.


----------



## KayD1025

sirouseman said:


> My cervix is the same KAY. That is my only real hope and stable temps of 97.9 consistently. Coming off what looked like a triphasic pattern, but not sure if it is anymore.

Yupp! Im 13DPO (if im correct, because my cycle earlier this month was confusing, and more than one day seemed like it could be O day, but we :sex: every other day since the first of the month, just in case:winkwink: ) AF is due tomorrow, still no signs of her, and the CP is still High, Soft, Closed, and wet!! :thumbup: BUT I didn't do temps this month, so idk how that's going. Good luck!! Keep me updated!

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## KayD1025

stickybean4 said:


> Tested yesterday 14 dpo, bfn. Well today when Af was a no show, so I tested again and I got a faint bfp on a dollar store test. Really hoping this is it. I was hoping the line would be darker for 15,dpo. I have never tested early with my previous pregnancys before so I have nothing to compare it to. Going out to a buy a frer.

YAY! that's so exciting! Keep us updated! Yesterday did you test with the dollar store test as well?? Good luck :hugs:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg stickybean I hope this is it for you I'm 14 dpo today its 3 30 pm here where I live and still no af today I didnt test this am cause I'm out of test if she don't come by bedtime I'm def testing with fmu take a frer and post pic


----------



## tlk71411

KayD1025 said:


> tlk71411 said:
> 
> 
> I think im 11dpo-pretty sure. Husband says he wont believe it till i take a digital......af	is due Tuesday so idk if a digi would work? Have you tested yet kay or are you holding back?
> 
> I have one FRER left so im holding onto that one until after AF doesn't show :af: But I used the Cheap .88 cent one that walmart sells, which say don't test until after your missed period, but I just did it early because I need to POAS or ill go crazy :wacko: haha.. I tested this morning with one but it was bfn :nope: Heartbreaking to see, but I still didn't get AF so im not counting myself out. When I was pregnant with my daughter I got my BFP at 16DPO so I just pray my HCG levels are just not high enough yet. It all goes off of when implantation occurred, which can happen 6-12 days after O'd, and then it takes another almost 4 days for HCG levels to get into the urine, so im hoping im one of those woman who implanted later than 6 days, and my HCG levels just need to rise. Because I feel pregnant :thumbup: And my cervix is STILL super high, wet, and soft.. I know CP isn't a great determination but its giving me hope, so that's all that matters haha
> 
> :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

Stay positive hon! Your not out yet!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you girls are giving me hope....even though i tested early and got a bfp at 10dpo last pregnancy, i am hoping i too implanted later and just don't have enough hcg in my urine yet. due for af monday....i also feel pregnant, only because my boobs were starting to hurt noticeably yesterday. They still hurt. 

Congrats tlk and sticky! Hope your lines get darker and you guys send me some positive vibes for a bfp soon!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I HAVE A QUESTION!!! i JUST WAS CHECKING MY CERVIX....I HAD A GLOB OF YELLOW TINGED WHITE MUCUS ALONG WITH STRINGY STUFF/MUCUS! IS THIS GOOD OR BAD! EXPECTING AF MONDAY!


----------



## tlk71411

MamaTo2Girls said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION!!! i JUST WAS CHECKING MY CERVIX....I HAD A GLOB OF YELLOW TINGED WHITE MUCUS ALONG WITH STRINGY STUFF/MUCUS! IS THIS GOOD OR BAD! EXPECTING AF MONDAY!

Girl i had that like yesterday or the day before!!!! I took another wondfo just now and still a faint line. Im 11dpo so stay positive!!! Baby dust to all- trying to post a pic but phone isn't cooperating


----------



## wannanewbaby

What should my cervix be like if im about ti start af


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh my tlk! I HOPE IT IS GOOD NEWS! I'm so afraid to test tomorrow morning....should i or should i wait until af is late? i don't want to see another bfn! Maybe my temp in the morning will decide. :/

not sure wanna.... i think your cervix suppose to be low and hard? i am not sure.


----------



## tlk71411

stickybean4 said:


> Tested yesterday 14 dpo, bfn. Well today when Af was a no show, so I tested again and I got a faint bfp on a dollar store test. Really hoping this is it. I was hoping the line would be darker for 15,dpo. I have never tested early with my previous pregnancys before so I have nothing to compare it to. Going out to a buy a frer.

 fx for you!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## KayD1025

wannanewbaby said:


> What should my cervix be like if im about ti start af

Usually when you are about to start AF it would be low, hard, and open. But I wouldn't take CP into too much consideration, because it could change threw out the day constantly, and for different woman some people don't have changes that are even that noticeable unless they have been checking their cervix for months!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I really want to start keeping up with mine so I know my tendencies if I checked it right mine was def hard but don't know what's high or low for me I think it was closeds but I've never checked mine before


----------



## tlk71411

Ok its super faint and not the greatest lighting but its there. Be honest with me girls!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130223_140615.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## KayD1025

tlk71411 said:


> Ok its super faint and not the greatest lighting but its there. Be honest with me girls!!

UHHH yes! I didn't even have to make the photo bigger to see it!!
Ahhhh, so happy for you :happydance: Congrats girl, and God bless!

This is number two right? :baby::baby:

God bless :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that's not my definition of faint....it's BFP!!! :) congrats! I'm 11 dpo (which you are too right?) and i didn't get nothing but start white! have you been testing every day was it negative yesterday?


----------



## KayD1025

wannanewbaby said:


> I really want to start keeping up with mine so I know my tendencies if I checked it right mine was def hard but don't know what's high or low for me I think it was closeds but I've never checked mine before

High is usually almost your entire finger is in, and your touching the tip of your cervix or if you cant even touch your cervix at all. I had a child before, so my cervix is lower than most, but high for me is when I have my whole finger in and im just touching it with the tip. Low is when you are able to touch it, without even trying. :flower:


----------



## KayD1025

MamaTo2Girls said:


> that's not my definition of faint....it's BFP!!! :) congrats! I'm 11 dpo (which you are too right?) and i didn't get nothing but start white! have you been testing every day was it negative yesterday?

HCG levels double every 24-72 hours, so if you were negative today, you could be positive tomorrow :thumbup: I Always remind myself that whenever I test early and get a BFN. I didn't get a BFP with my daughter until 16DPO. 

Keep hope until AF shows :af:

Good luck, God bless, and baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks kay I had to use while middle finger to reach it so that would be high and it felt pretty hard to me and I wiped finger on tissue no brown or red just white cm and tlk that is not faint that's def bfp congrats def get a digital it will work!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

kay-were you testing every day until you got a bfp?


----------



## tl5953

Tlk- congrats Hun! 

Wanna- please don't rely on cp .. Mine was high soft and closed up until right before af ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea I'm not I'm only gonna rely on af not showing up lol just wanted to try to find it and check it sincei never have and that way I could feel for it being open around o


----------



## Ali_L

AHHHH! So glad I came back to check on you girls! TLK- those are great lines!! Congrats! WOOT!! :D Hope to see some more good news in the morning!


----------



## Ali_L

And I agree on the CP not bring a good indicator. Mine was soft, high to medium, and today the day after I find out it is medium and very firm! Felt really weird! Lol


----------



## KayD1025

Ali_L said:


> And I agree on the CP not bring a good indicator. Mine was soft, high to medium, and today the day after I find out it is medium and very firm! Felt really weird! Lol

Aww, congrats!! How many DPO were you when you found out? :flower:

Good luck, and God bless :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

kay-were you teting every day until you got your bfp last time? just seems weird how one day it's negative and the next day it could be positive.


----------



## bnporter81

Wow, sounds like such good news going on in here...

Congrats Tlk!! That is a blazin' positive for only being 11dpo!:thumbup:

Lots of baby dust to those still in limbo...hope you all get your BFP!:kiss:


----------



## KayD1025

MamaTo2Girls said:


> kay-were you teting every day until you got your bfp last time? just seems weird how one day it's negative and the next day it could be positive.

With my first No, but here is two links from posts on this website that I wrote, and some women who are pregnant telling me about how they were getting negatives one day & then positives the next day, they gave me a ton of hope and hopefully it does the same for you!! :thumbup::hugs:



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1745043-took-test.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1745559-sorry-popping-ttc-2-week-wait.html


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## KayD1025

Oh, P.S. MAMA, 

If you google "First response pregnancy test reviews" or anything similar to that, you can see ALOT of woman talking about how they used FRER everyday and wasn't getting positives until 14DPO, 15DPO, I saw one woman who didn't even get it till 20DPO.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks so much kay... that really helped!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks for posting that kay I will be 15 dpo tomorrow I'm just going by very strong ovulation pain could it mean I didn't ovulate the day I felt the pain? I'm getting my df to pick up some dollar store test on GIS way home for in the am wish me luck


----------



## tl5953

Good luck! I'm rooting for you Hun!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

good luck wanna!!! hope we both see 2 lines tomorrow! :dust: :dust:


----------



## KayD1025

Good luck to all you ladies! Im praying for each and every one of you! How amazing would it be if we all get our BFP this month!! :hugs:

Im truly hoping AF doesn't show tomorrow, and if she doesn't ill be testing Monday with FRER! Please keep me updated ladies, want to hear about all your tests!! :flower:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tlk71411

Thank you!!! Husband wont beIieve it. I have been testing everyday since 6dpo-11dpo today. Super faint but there! Baby dust!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that gives me hope tlk!knowing you tested everyday and go from negative one day to faint the next...hope tomorrow is my faint! :) wish me luck!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

good luck to you too kay, hope af stays away for you! i will keep you all updated and i expect the same in return. :) FX!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you ladies I'm like you kay it would be awesome if we all got our lines tomorrow everyone better update in the morning!!!


----------



## MommyVal

Fingers super crossed for you!!!


----------



## KayD1025

Tlk, that gives me SOOO much hope! thank you, & congrats, beyond happy for you :hugs:

Thanks ladies, I will keep you all updated as well!! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## anticipating

Congratulations Tlk!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: If I get a BFP I'd love to be bump buddies! Trying to hold out on testing till AF is due which is next Wednesday.


----------



## tlk71411

MamaTo2Girls said:


> kay-were you teting every day until you got your bfp last time? just seems weird how one day it's negative and the next day it could be positive.

Ive been testing everyday since 6dpo. Yesterday morning it was stark white. Then last night i thought i saw something....hardly there. This morning faint lines. I also had another stringy glob of that yellow snotlike cm.


----------



## tlk71411

anticipating said:


> Congratulations Tlk!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: If I get a BFP I'd love to be bump buddies! Trying to hold out on testing till AF is due which is next Wednesday.

That would be amazing!! Praying for you!! Baby dust!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I still can't believe your pregnant yesterday I was praying for you today your pregnant its amazing how that happens I'm happy for you does dh believe it yet


----------



## tl5953

I so want my bfp this cycle ... It's making me crazy ... It bewilders me how people wind up pregnant so easily when they're not even trying ..,


----------



## tlk71411

wannanewbaby said:


> I still can't believe your pregnant yesterday I was praying for you today your pregnant its amazing how that happens I'm happy for you does dh believe it yet

Thank you so much for your prayers. I believe people underestimate the power of prayers. I am praying for you!!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

bfn again....temp went down.....not looking good! :cry:


----------



## KayD1025

.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Don't feel bad day after expected af still a no show and another bfn on .88 cheapie does anyone know if these test are any good really wish I would have used a frer don't know what's going on today.


----------



## Bartness

Morning ladies, I missed you all yesterday, but it was a busy day and didnt end until after 1am. But my gosh it was an awesome day. 

the company I work for had our Annual dinner last night and the food was excellent, best dinner by far at any dinner yet...everyone agreed...but the entertainment was the Dueling Duos...which is an alrequest dueling pianos team. OMFG...OMFG...Freaking awesome, I laughed all night long and I sang all night long. THese guys were just freaking awesome. Best annual dinner event ever hands down. (you know its awesome when the VP of operations gets up on stage and starts singing songs with the entertainment guys!).

I took a test yesterday at FMU....and it was a BFN, completly white...not even a a faint line or an evap line...nothing. Still no AF though, but it does feel like it will be here soon though.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

glad you had a good time bartness....sorry you got a bfn yesterday too. Hope it's still early for you. :hugs:


----------



## sirouseman

What do you think of my chart girls?! Triphasic? Slow rise for sure. O date is wrong because I stared temping right at O time. Would love to hear your feedback! I do not plan to test until missed AF. I have cycles of 34 to 35 days, never any longer. I came down with BV about 2 days post O and been battling it since, but found a great, safe homepathic product called VH essentials and it has worked well! I hear BV can be a sign of pregnancy because the ph changes in the vagina during early pregnancy, dramatically. I hope this is it, but temps could drop any day now, very suddenly. I have never had a triphasic chart or BV though. https://FertilityFriend.com/home/427d81/


----------



## Ali_L

This was at 9 dpo. I'm confused why its so dark. Remember me saying I thought I O'd on both sides?? Twins?? LOL 

https://i48.tinypic.com/2l8zw3b.jpg


----------



## Ali_L

Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/home.php/3118a7


----------



## KayD1025

Ali_L said:


> This was at 9 dpo. I'm confused why its so dark. Remember me saying I thought I O'd on both sides?? Twins?? LOL
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2l8zw3b.jpg

THATS AMAZING AT 9DPO!! Congrats!! :thumbup::happydance:
And how adorable would that be to have twins? 
I always wanted twins!! Well, I am so happy for you, you are blessed!

Good luck, God bless, and happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## KayD1025

So confused! I have ALL the pregnancy symptoms, and I feel the same exact way I felt with my daughter, I just have that gut "I'm pregnant" feeling.. But I tested again this morning and BFN.. I just don't get it :/ Today is my expected AF arrival date, she still hasn't shown, and my cervix is even more high than yesterday, it's even softer than yesterday & way more wet than yesterday. Today the entrance to my cervix feels sealed shut, almost swollen, when yesterday it was shut but not as tightly as today.. I don't know how to feel :sad1: Really lost a lot of hope today, but read a lot of people testing negative until 16-20dpo, praying I'm one of those people !! :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

That would be amazing if you had twins I want twins so bad I'm 15 dpo today 1 day late and a bfn this morning no sign of af though so fxd


----------



## Ali_L

Sorry, that should said 10dpo! But even 10dpo, that's a dark line! I'm 12dpo today and the test line is a smidge darker than the control.  got my fingers crossed for you ladies!!!


----------



## anticipating

KayD1025 said:


> Ali_L said:
> 
> 
> This was at 9 dpo. I'm confused why its so dark. Remember me saying I thought I O'd on both sides?? Twins?? LOL
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2l8zw3b.jpg
> 
> THATS AMAZING AT 9DPO!! Congrats!! :thumbup::happydance:
> And how adorable would that be to have twins?
> I always wanted twins!! Well, I am so happy for you, you are blessed!
> 
> Good luck, God bless, and happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:Click to expand...

cool beans... And by that I mean sticky beans too. Good luck and come back and tell us if it's twins.


----------



## sirouseman

Ali, your chart is looking very similar to mine!!! Wow! Thanks for posting the link. My temps ere so high today at 6 am that I thought for sure there must be some error going on! I am scared to test yet ahhh!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I am anxious to see if my temp will go back up tomorrow or go down more...i am stressing so bad thinking af is coming any time today or tomorrow. I pray she stays away and that this time everything is just delayed than previous pregnancies. I'm giving myself a headache thinking too much.


----------



## tlk71411

Ali_L said:


> This was at 9 dpo. I'm confused why its so dark. Remember me saying I thought I O'd on both sides?? Twins?? LOL
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2l8zw3b.jpg

Ali congratulations!!! Very dark lines for 10dpo! Mine were very light yesterday at 11dpo. I got a yes on a digi late last but took a test today and my lines arent getting any darker....fingers crossed for all of you ladies.


----------



## Ali_L

Tlk- they took a long time to get darker with my daughter!! I got a faint positive at 10dpo, tested with a FRER at 12dpo and it was so light! Wait 3 days to test again. If its no darker in 3 days I'd get worried too.


----------



## KayD1025

So, I am really freaking out. Ok, as a lot of you know I wasn't 100% certain on which day I was ovulating, I knew it was between the 10th-16th because for those few days I had a lot of ovulation symptoms. So my husband and I just :sex: every other day since the first of the month. Today was my estimated AF arrival day, no signs of AF at all. I checked my cervix earlier and it was so high I couldn't reach it unless I squatted, and it was very soft, very wet with sticky white cm almost snot like, and swollen shut! I went to the bathroom about 1 hour ago, wiped, and had two dots of bright red blood. Started freaking out because I thought it was AF, so I wiped again but nothing. I checked my cervix and not one trace of blood was on it, and it was still extremely high, soft, wet, and closed. I even did the "cotton swab" test, and no blood. Only CM since then. Could that have been implantation spotting? Ive never had implantation bleeding with my daughter so I don't know how it looks, if anyone want I have a picture, didn't just want to throw a TMI pic up without everyone knowing lol 

Let me know ladies!! I just have that gut "im pregnant" feeling! Really praying for this :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sirouseman

I caved in and tested today- bfn :'( I am about 12 DPO. I have lost most of my hope this cycle, but temps are still high and chart is triphasic... I don't understand! I am waiting for my usual temp drop and AF spotting to occur any day now uggh! Really thougut this was it!!!


----------



## KayD1025

sirouseman said:


> I caved in and tested today- bfn :'( I am about 12 DPO. I have lost most of my hope this cycle, but temps are still high and chart is triphasic... I don't understand! I am waiting for my usual temp drop and AF spotting to occur any day now uggh! Really thougut this was it!!!

Don't get your hopes down! It could still be too early to test, your HCG may not be high enough yet! Your not out until AF comes! :af:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tl5953

Kay: judging by the timing I'd say it could def be ib ... Hope it is!!


----------



## Lillith

Good morning ladies, First of all congratulations to all who got their BFP :) I am now 16 dpo no af yet, caved and tested yesterday smu and was still neg so think it is safe to say that I am out. A few nights ago I leaked some colostrum so I am thinking my hormones have just decided to go slightly insane.
My bbs had let up with the unrelenting ouchy for a day or so but are now back to really hurting on the outer edge and nipps are sore again, temps are still up and cervix cant make up its mind what it wants to do :rofl: cm is still creamy, some days very thin, been very thirsty last few days also. The cramps seem to have settled down again after 6 days of cramping from 8dpo. On the bright side my skin is looking quite nice except for 2 pimples, my cheeks are baby soft and smooth which at my age is a lovely surprise :)


----------



## Mumy2

Lillith said:


> Good morning ladies, First of all congratulations to all who got their BFP :) I am now 16 dpo no af yet, caved and tested yesterday smu and was still neg so think it is safe to say that I am out. A few nights ago I leaked some colostrum so I am thinking my hormones have just decided to go slightly insane.
> My bbs had let up with the unrelenting ouchy for a day or so but are now back to really hurting on the outer edge and nipps are sore again, temps are still up and cervix cant make up its mind what it wants to do :rofl: cm is still creamy, some days very thin, been very thirsty last few days also. The cramps seem to have settled down again after 6 days of cramping from 8dpo. On the bright side my skin is looking quite nice except for 2 pimples, my cheeks are baby soft and smooth which at my age is a lovely surprise :)

Lillith ur so funny u made me laugh though i feel depressed. I just want to tell u that u sound pregnant to me. Everything ur having are good signs. Wait another 2 to 3 days and test again. Pllls use pink dye test. not Blue dye they gave me evap and false positives.
Baby dust and good luck keep us updated.
Hugs.


----------



## Lillith

I agree that the symptoms sound good, I have children already and I swear so many things are similar to what I remember but the lack of a pos hpt is making me think I am just going insane. I had some promising symptoms last cycle also and they ended up just being post ov pre af symptoms so who knows. One big thing I didn't mention was that in my first pregnancy the smell of garlic made me feel ill not just because of the better sense of smell making it stronger as I usually love the stuff, it just smelled different to me and unpleasant and I noticed this again yesterday which is why I caved and tested again after promising myself I would wait another 3 days. My cycle for the last year or so has been 25/26 days with one exception being over xmas where it was 30 days I put that down to the stress of xmas. Today is cd 26 and I fully expected to wake up to find that af had arrived on schedule as I usually start first thing in the morning, I think the best thing to do now is just wait and see what happens over the next week and try and put it out of my mind.


----------



## Mumy2

Lillith said:


> I agree that the symptoms sound good, I have children already and I swear so many things are similar to what I remember but the lack of a pos hpt is making me think I am just going insane. I had some promising symptoms last cycle also and they ended up just being post ov pre af symptoms so who knows. One big thing I didn't mention was that in my first pregnancy the smell of garlic made me feel ill not just because of the better sense of smell making it stronger as I usually love the stuff, it just smelled different to me and unpleasant and I noticed this again yesterday which is why I caved and tested again after promising myself I would wait another 3 days. My cycle for the last year or so has been 25/26 days with one exception being over xmas where it was 30 days I put that down to the stress of xmas. Today is cd 26 and I fully expected to wake up to find that af had arrived on schedule as I usually start first thing in the morning, I think the best thing to do now is just wait and see what happens over the next week and try and put it out of my mind.

I join u in the wait... I hope it will be over soon. By getting the BFP ur waiting for.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lillith I am right there with you 16 dpo today no af and another bfn this morning what is going on?? My df keeps saying he thinks I'm not even late I'm like are you crazy but he don't even remember when my af was last month so how would he know lol I know I was suppose to start sat no doubt about it!! Just don't know why I can't get 2 beautiful pink lines ladies I'm loosing my mind please help!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

due for af today....checked cm this morning, no hint of pink or red so doesn't like she's coming soon. Did not test this morning. I am waiting for a few days.


----------



## KayD1025

I knew I ovulated between the 10th-16th, I really didnt know which day but since that week i have just been going off of the 10th. WELL.. Yesterday I had two spots of blood when I wiped, so now im thinking that may have been Implantation spotting/bleeding, and im thinking that I may have ovulated the 15th or 16th, because yesterday would be the "average" implantation day for those days. I Really don't know what to think. I haven't had any other blood since then. Only a lot of CM, I keep feeling wet and think its blood but NOPE just CM. My cervix was very high, almost untouchable last night, very soft, very wet, and closed.. and AF is late :af: I tested this morning but BFN, im thinking if it was IB yesterday that a positive wouldn't show up for a few days, right?? :flower:

Im praying for this! I just have that gut "Im pregnant" feeling!! :dust:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well mamato2 and kay looks like were all in the same boat waiting for a bfp or af hope we all get the first choice lol


----------



## Bartness

I'm late too...but refuse to test again...Im certain I'm not pregnant so just moving on now and waiting for AF arrival.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Just walked in my bathroom I took a frer and a wal mart .88 test this morning my frer is negative but the other test I took has a dark purple line but has been sitting for an hour it has to be an evap right wouldn't the frer be postive of that one is???


----------



## Bartness

Unless its a faulty test.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Right now I think I'm gonna say evap cause its thiner then control line I would post a pic but it won't let me from my phone and my internet isn't on at new house yet this or horrible the one day I need to post a pix lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Right now I'm gonna say evap cause its thiner than control line this sucks I want to post a pic but can't we haven't got internet turned on at new house yet and it won't let me from phone


----------



## Bartness

Well hopefully its not an evap..fingers crossed you get your bfp soon


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you just don't want to get excited yet cause if I got that by itself I would have backed it up with a frer and the frer is negative so hard to believe


----------



## Bartness

Could you go get a blood test done?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I don't have a regular doc so don't know I'm sure I could go to er but I would be sitting there all day


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

fc for you wanna.....hope it isn't an evap and an frer give you a positive real soon! hang in there. hope af stays away for us that are expecting it anytime now. :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm going nuts dont know what to do its such a dark line but its thin that's what makes me not trust it


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i would say if it has color, it is positive....doesn't have to be thin or not. If you were negative yesterday on the same type of test, your just starting to get enough hcg to show on a test so it woun't be much. Try again in the am. I am not testing for a few days or i might just wait until the weekend. I really am doubtful, cuz I feel I would have gotten a bfo by now. But the only thing keeping me alive is af staying away and in in the last year I have never had more than a 12 day luteal phase.....i am 13dpo today so that is why i am expecting it today. My temps are still above coverline, few more days til 18 days above and i should be pregnanct, only time can tell. :D


----------



## wannanewbaby

I wished I temped now so I would know where mine are at I keep having these sharp pains in ky lower back every few min which I never have the test line is a dark as control line just then but what I don't get is why my frer was negative with same urine I hope we both get a bfp soon its looking good for you with high temps and no af !!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks wanna....there's just some people out there that frer doesn't work for or won't get a positive until much later than another test. I wish we could see a pic to be more helpful, but maybe it is faulty or it is a bfp. Just hang in there, i bet that is hard. I have one frer left and i am not using it for at least a few days. I have some cheapie tests with a dropper, but i'm gonna wait even longer for those. I might even go buy a digi in a few days.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well I got a lot of wal mart test but only one more frer so I guess tomorrow morning I will try another cheapie and go from there hope you get your bfp in a few days you got way more self control than me there's no way I could wait lol


----------



## Bartness

I hope you get your bfp soon mama.


----------



## MommyVal

fingers crossed for you still, Wanna!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks bartness! 

wanna-it was hard to not poas this morning. But I accepted the fact i was just gonna be getting af and that is what i'm putting in my head. Stress can delay af, so i'm not gonna stress still wondering if i have a chance at being preggo. So, that is why i won't test for at least a few days. It feels pretty wet down there and i checked my cm again, still no hint of pink....and still felt closed? and my boobs are killing me! I never noticed them hurting this bad before...only when preggo.


----------



## wannanewbaby

All of that sounds really promising mine are somewhat sore what's making me nervous is my left side is pretty uncomfortable like ovulation pain hope this isn't a tubular


----------



## Bartness

My boobs still hurt and I still have tons of cm..clumps of it and all but still am sure AF is a coming....as I got abfn onsaturday with a clear blue digi.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Those are super sensitive when were you excpecting af


----------



## stickybean4

Hi Wannanewbaby. I know the frustration you are feeling. Tested Saturday ,got a faint bfp. Tried a frer bfn. Tested yesterday I got a line it has color but it is very thin. So I don't know what's going on. Hopefully we get some answers soon. How many dpo are you. I am 18 and never been this late.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm 16 and like you never this late but when I was preg but lost at 7 weeks thinking of blood test tomorrow


----------



## Koobie1982

Im now 15DPO and still BFN so no idea whats going on


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

just bought a 2pk of cb digis.....and just went to the bathroom and had a little glob of cm on my undies and also when i wiped, yellowish tinted. feels very moist down there, lol. (sorry tmi).... I thought if I bought more hpts, af would come if she is....usually happens that way, lol.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lol when you gonna use them I'm not even considering buying a digital since I can't get a line on frer I was thinking earlier that I've never had a positive frer with my last preg I used answer cb digi and dollar store test so idk if frer work for me


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well, i'm not testing tomorrow....earliest i MIGHT test is wednesday morning. IF af isn't here and temps still look good. :) LETS PRAY!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh I am praying for me and you every night I promise


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol, thats great! have you ever been this late before? what is your usual luteal phase lengt or don't you know?


----------



## MommyVal

fingers crossed for you both!!! xoxoxoxoxo I keep coming back to check!


----------



## wannanewbaby

It's normally 14 and I'm at 16 today I'm 99% sure I ovulated on the 9th I woke up that morning with extreme pain on my left side so much it hurt to sit up and stand


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks mommyval!

Oh wow wanna..I never had that kind of o pain. I only know what day I o from temping. I kniw this is tmi but my vagina is " farting" lol. Tgats how wet it is down there. My lower back is starting to hurt. My boobs are tingling/buzzing.


----------



## MommyVal

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Thanks mommyval!
> 
> Oh wow wanna..I never had that kind of o pain. I only know what day I o from temping. I kniw this is tmi but my vagina is " farting" lol. Tgats how wet it is down there. My lower back is starting to hurt. My boobs are tingling/buzzing.

_______

OMG, Mama, I'm crackin' up here! Farting vagina and buzzing boobs have GOT to be a good sign! LOLOLOL!!!! Oh, I hope it's a BFP for you, lovey!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol....well, maybe it isn't....i just checked my cm and cervix.....had a tiny bit of pink/red on fingertip, so looks like af is coming tonight or tomorrow. :(


----------



## MommyVal

oh, poop! I'm sorry! Maybe that's not the case and AF will stay away. *hugs*


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks anyways. Ill keep updated...but im sure its :witch:


----------



## tlk71411

Checking on you girls! Still praying and fx :) how are you guys feeling?


----------



## stickybean4

Hoping we all get that bfp. I'm so sick, I feel horrible, but my tests are not getting any darker.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mamato2 were not gonna think like that lots of women spot at time of expected af your still in and stickybean you to no negativity those lines will get darker!! I'm still sitting here looks like no af today still feeling a lot of pressure down there but no cramps or anything so still in limbo hoping tomorrow morning brings me two lines df keeps asking do you think your preg and idk what to say hell I sont even know what to think lol


----------



## KayD1025

So AF was late, and then yesterday I got 2 small spots of blood which I was sure was implantation bleeding because yesterday would have been 8/9DPO.. I didn't see any more blood for almost 24 hours, and then today I went to the bathroom, wiped and there was more blood. It was pinkish/brown. Since then everytime I go to the bathroom & wipe I have blood. Usually my periods are very heavy for the first 2 days so this is weird for me, but I don't think this could still be implantation bleeding and I don't want to get my hopes up :nope: Its not flowing like a normal period what so ever, but there is blood, sometimes its light red, but mostly its pinkish brown. I have a small pad on, but it hasn't filled one up yet, its just enough to make a round spot on the pad in the middle (sorry, tmi) 

But I think im out. Which sucks cause I really have that gut "im pregnant" feeling :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: 
If it gets heavier I know for sure im out... UGH! </3

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to the rest of you ladies!! :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

That's awful don't feel bad kay I'm getting some light cramping so I'm thinking af might be here in the am here's to hoping she's not


----------



## Mumy2

KayD1025 said:


> So AF was late, and then yesterday I got 2 small spots of blood which I was sure was implantation bleeding because yesterday would have been 8/9DPO.. I didn't see any more blood for almost 24 hours, and then today I went to the bathroom, wiped and there was more blood. It was pinkish/brown. Since then everytime I go to the bathroom & wipe I have blood. Usually my periods are very heavy for the first 2 days so this is weird for me, but I don't think this could still be implantation bleeding and I don't want to get my hopes up :nope: Its not flowing like a normal period what so ever, but there is blood, sometimes its light red, but mostly its pinkish brown. I have a small pad on, but it hasn't filled one up yet, its just enough to make a round spot on the pad in the middle (sorry, tmi)
> 
> But I think im out. Which sucks cause I really have that gut "im pregnant" feeling :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> If it gets heavier I know for sure im out... UGH! </3
> 
> Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to the rest of you ladies!! :dust:

Oh nooooooooooo. I really don't understand???!!!!!.
Ur still not out till she comes in full force. I really hope she doesn't. Oh my god why we have to suffer like this????. 
Babe don't give up, there is still hope it is IB. Fingers crossed for u.


----------



## Mumy2

As for me there is no news. AF is not here, no signs of cramps. I am still in pain from this ear infection started to affect my hearing though. 100% sure I am not pregnant. I am not testing till end of the month, unless I get signs that I am pregnant or AF.
Well let see, being late is not unusual for me up to CD 40 will be normal. Wish u ladies all the best. I will keep u updated.


----------



## KayD1025

Thanks Mumy! You make me feel much better :hugs: Love that I have you ladies to come to for support!! :hugs:
But I just feel out now. I really do think its AF.. Its still not a big flow but im still bleeding so im pretty sure im out. Im really going to try much harder this cycle.. Im going to start tracking my BBT and buying ovulation tests.. Hope March is the month for me. March was the month my husband and I got pregnant with our daughter, so if I do get pregnant this next cycle my kids will have very close birthdays probally just days apart, I didn't want that at first but if its meant to be, itll be :Hearts: Really hope you get your BFP!! Ill be checking in on you, and I will still keep you updated as well!! :flower:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well I'm out she just got me almost 17 dpo this is getting crazy this was a 34 day cycle I have never gone past 32 so there just getting longer and longer doc march 1 cause this month made a year since the loss with no success gl to those still waiting


----------



## tlk71411

Good luck to you girls! Stay positive!


----------



## tl5953

wannanewbaby said:


> Well I'm out she just got me almost 17 dpo this is getting crazy this was a 34 day cycle I have never gone past 32 so there just getting longer and longer doc march 1 cause this month made a year since the loss with no success gl to those still waiting

So sorry Hun ... :hug: ... Hopefully this cycle is ours to own!!!


----------



## Lillith

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you :( , I'm 17 dpo today af still not shown up but I will not test untill I am at least a week late bbs are still tender, up untill now the left one has been more sore but now the right is taking a turn :rofl: spent yesterday eating everything in sight and have the worst gas ever now :( cm is still creamy and cp well sometimes its up sometimes its down texture is staying reasonably firm though sometimes feels more like it has a firm core with a squishy outer layer sorry for the tmi. Spent yesterday running for the bathroom quite a lot because I kept thinking af had arrived due to a wet drippy feeling but was just cm. Temps are still up still producing small amounts of colostrum which is really odd as I haven't nursed a baby for 8 years also been really tired and needing to pee more. I think I am having the strangest cycle I have ever had!


----------



## Lillith

Bartness said:


> My boobs still hurt and I still have tons of cm..clumps of it and all but still am sure AF is a coming....as I got abfn onsaturday with a clear blue digi.

Which digi was it? Reason I ask is I am sure I read that the digi with conception indicator is 12.5 miu but the one without is 25 miu.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry kay and wanna.....super duper sorry! just work it this cycle! and don't stress about it! 

afm-my temp took a good plunge today :( makes me think i'm out, but...so i told you guys about the tiny pink/red on my fingertip when i checked my cm/cervix lastnight....thought for she would be coming very soon. Hubby and I dtd (which I also thought would help bring her on)...and i checked afterwards and there was some more pink, so knew for sure by morning when I went to the bathroom i would see blood. Nope, nothing...just checked my cm/cervix too and no pink or red, but white cm. WTF is going on! Hoping if she's coming, it will be today to get it over with....but hope she doesn't come at all and i see no more spotting, and technically if i wouldn't have even checked anything, i wouldn't think she would be coming. I can't say i'm spotting, because that's only when you wipe. So, I will keep you all updated throughout the day. Got a nail date with a good friend so it will be good to go get my mind of off things and get a nice manicure. Talk to you soon girls.


----------



## Bartness

sorry to here that AF got so many...still no sign of AF here. Still having increased CM, still have sore boobs, but I know its due to arrive at any time. Im just playing the waiting game.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks girls its ok I figured it was a long shot anyway since I was already late and still getting negatives I had me a food cry last night now I'm back to being positive and ready for next month!! Gl mamato2 I'm still thinking about you :)


----------



## tl5953

Lillith said:


> Sorry to hear the :witch: got you :( , I'm 17 dpo today af still not shown up but I will not test untill I am at least a week late bbs are still tender, up untill now the left one has been more sore but now the right is taking a turn :rofl: spent yesterday eating everything in sight and have the worst gas ever now :( cm is still creamy and cp well sometimes its up sometimes its down texture is staying reasonably firm though sometimes feels more like it has a firm core with a squishy outer layer sorry for the tmi. Spent yesterday running for the bathroom quite a lot because I kept thinking af had arrived due to a wet drippy feeling but was just cm. Temps are still up still producing small amounts of colostrum which is really odd as I haven't nursed a baby for 8 years also been really tired and needing to pee more. I think I am having the strangest cycle I have ever had!

You haven't tested at all yet?? Holy smokes lol ... Those symptoms sound realllly promising to me by the way :) gl!!


----------



## tlk71411

So sorry to hear the :witch: came for so many! Stay positive girls, don't give up! Congratulations to those who got BFPs and to those of you still in the TWW FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks wanna! still nothing! just went to the bathroom too. Trying to keepstressaway in case thats what's causing the delay?....iftemp jumps back uptomorrow, i probably will test and if af isn't here.


----------



## Aliciaa

Not posted here a while! Sorry the AF got some of you :-( and congratulations to the ones that found out they're pregnant! Im 9dpo today and ive been testing yesterday and today. *POAS* I cant help it. Not that disappointed with bfns tho :-D AF is due on friday/saturday. No signs yet. 
Fingers crossed to the ones that are still waiting!
Lots of baby dust


----------



## Mumy2

KayD1025 said:


> So AF was late, and then yesterday I got 2 small spots of blood which I was sure was implantation bleeding because yesterday would have been 8/9DPO.. I didn't see any more blood for almost 24 hours, and then today I went to the bathroom, wiped and there was more blood. It was pinkish/brown. Since then everytime I go to the bathroom & wipe I have blood. Usually my periods are very heavy for the first 2 days so this is weird for me, but I don't think this could still be implantation bleeding and I don't want to get my hopes up :nope: Its not flowing like a normal period what so ever, but there is blood, sometimes its light red, but mostly its pinkish brown. I have a small pad on, but it hasn't filled one up yet, its just enough to make a round spot on the pad in the middle (sorry, tmi)
> 
> But I think im out. Which sucks cause I really have that gut "im pregnant" feeling :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> If it gets heavier I know for sure im out... UGH! </3
> 
> Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to the rest of you ladies!! :dust:

Hi kayD
Any news? How was it today? I am still praying for u. 
Keep us updated. 
Fingers crossed for u.


----------



## Mumy2

Ok started cramping few minutes ago, AF will be here soon.


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies I'm going back to WTT my period came this morning. Good luck!


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies, sorry to those who thé witch got. Congrats to those who got thier bfp. I finally got my definete bfp today at 18 dpo. Go in tomorrow for bloodwork


----------



## Bartness

Congrats sticky bean! I'm still late..but expecting AF at anytime...if still no on AF on Friday I will test again.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Congrats stickybean! Did you test before and get negatives?.


----------



## tlk71411

stickybean4 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to those who thé witch got. Congrats to those who got thier bfp. I finally got my definete bfp today at 18 dpo. Go in tomorrow for bloodwork

Congrats girl! Bump buddies =)


----------



## stickybean4

I got a bfn at 14 dpo. À very thin line at 15 on a dollar store, bfn on frer also on 15 dpo. Faint bfp 16 , and a darker line today at 18 dpo


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

When was your af due? I tested a day before af was due and bfn...havent tested since.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats sticky!!!


----------



## stickybean4

My Af was due on Friday thé 22.


----------



## MommyVal

congrats, stickybean!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Still no sign of af...just about bedtime. Hope my bbt goes uo tomorrow and not down anymore. Very nervous and scared to test. Do not want to see a bfn....ive already accepted the fact I wasnt pregnant this cycle and was ready for af to come.... maybe I should still wait a few days?


----------



## Ali_L

Hey girlies! Checking in on you. Sorry about AF, hope the next cycle is filled with good luck! Congrats sticky and tlk! Glad your lines got darker! To those waiting- hope you have a BFP coming! Or that AF doesn't keep you waiting. Hugs!!


----------



## Mumy2

stickybean4 said:


> My Af was due on Friday thé 22.

Congratulations. Happy 9 M.


----------



## KayD1025

Im out ladies! What I though to be IB, ended up being full force AF. She got me.. AGAIN! 

Just want to wish all you ladies good luck, and lots of baby dust :dust:

Ill still be around. Cant wait for AF to be over, so I can start testing for O day, and hopefully march is my month!! Thank you all you ladies for being there for me, and I hope you all get your BFP <3 <3 <3


----------



## Mumy2

KayD1025 said:


> Im out ladies! What I though to be IB, ended up being full force AF. She got me.. AGAIN!
> 
> Just want to wish all you ladies good luck, and lots of baby dust :dust:
> 
> Ill still be around. Cant wait for AF to be over, so I can start testing for O day, and hopefully march is my month!! Thank you all you ladies for being there for me, and I hope you all get your BFP <3 <3 <3

Oh my dear, I am so sorry, I truly believed that ur pregnant. 
Anyway, I really hope that march is ur month. Keep healthy and happy. See u in TWW march.
I will be there too, AF is very close a matter of hours and she will be here.
Good luck in march, hugs


----------



## tlk71411

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Still no sign of af...just about bedtime. Hope my bbt goes uo tomorrow and not down anymore. Very nervous and scared to test. Do not want to see a bfn....ive already accepted the fact I wasnt pregnant this cycle and was ready for af to come.... maybe I should still wait a few days?

Girl you should test. Af is already 2 days late right?? Try answer! Keep me posted, fx and prayers!


----------



## KayD1025

Mumy2 said:


> KayD1025 said:
> 
> 
> Im out ladies! What I though to be IB, ended up being full force AF. She got me.. AGAIN!
> 
> Just want to wish all you ladies good luck, and lots of baby dust :dust:
> 
> Ill still be around. Cant wait for AF to be over, so I can start testing for O day, and hopefully march is my month!! Thank you all you ladies for being there for me, and I hope you all get your BFP <3 <3 <3
> 
> Oh my dear, I am so sorry, I truly believed that ur pregnant.
> Anyway, I really hope that march is ur month. Keep healthy and happy. See u in TWW march.
> I will be there too, AF is very close a matter of hours and she will be here.
> Good luck in march, hugsClick to expand...

Thanks so much Mumy! Im really praying for you, and I hope AF isn't on her way like you think, I hope THIS is your month and you get a BFP!! :dust:

Good luck, and God bless!! Keep me updated, ill be around :hugs:


----------



## Lillith

tl5953 said:


> Lillith said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the :witch: got you :( , I'm 17 dpo today af still not shown up but I will not test untill I am at least a week late bbs are still tender, up untill now the left one has been more sore but now the right is taking a turn :rofl: spent yesterday eating everything in sight and have the worst gas ever now :( cm is still creamy and cp well sometimes its up sometimes its down texture is staying reasonably firm though sometimes feels more like it has a firm core with a squishy outer layer sorry for the tmi. Spent yesterday running for the bathroom quite a lot because I kept thinking af had arrived due to a wet drippy feeling but was just cm. Temps are still up still producing small amounts of colostrum which is really odd as I haven't nursed a baby for 8 years also been really tired and needing to pee more. I think I am having the strangest cycle I have ever had!
> 
> You haven't tested at all yet?? Holy smokes lol ... Those symptoms sound realllly promising to me by the way :) gl!!Click to expand...

I have tested just not for a few days and I wont test again unless I am really late because I am sick of seeing neg hpt's.


----------



## Lillith

Good morning ladies 18 dpo now cd 28 and 2 days late for af. Temps dropped a tiny bit this morning bbs not quite as sore right now, cp is low firm and closed still plenty of creamy cm. I have a feeling af will arrive today.


----------



## Aliciaa

Hi girls, need your help and opinions. Im 10dpo. I had a very very faint line yesterday and when I tested with frer today I couldn't see a line at all! I had very promising symptoms this month which made me think I could be. But Im having af pains (not as bad) on my lower abdomen and feeling hopeless! I dont know how I got a faint line and yesterday and its not showing today. Should I contact my doctor?


----------



## Lillith

Aliciaa said:


> Hi girls, need your help and opinions. Im 10dpo. I had a very very faint line yesterday and when I tested with frer today I couldn't see a line at all! I had very promising symptoms this month which made me think I could be. But Im having af pains (not as bad) on my lower abdomen and feeling hopeless! I dont know how I got a faint line and yesterday and its not showing today. Should I contact my doctor?

First of all, was it a frer yesterday? and if it was was it fmu both times?
If the answer to both is yes it is still very early for a pos result so could be that the sample this morning was just more diluted than yesterdays. Af type pains are quite common during the implantation phase so not a huge problem in themselves. You could contact your doctor but I'm not sure there is anything they can or will do at this early stage :(


----------



## Aliciaa

Yesterday it was a boots pregnancy test. Pretty much similar to clear blue early test. I mean straight after test after (TMI) I wiped and had tiny tiny drops of blood only on the tissue and never had that before. I just want to know if I am or not! These cramps feel different to af but sometimes exactly feels like im about to start. Never been early before and I have still 3/4 days till af. It is so confusing! :-( and worrying


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

af got me this am....temp went up slightly, so did test. :(


----------



## Lillith

The blood could be from implantation as could the cramps I think all you can do is wait and see if it becomes a full flow or not and test again in a few days even if it does get heavier just to be sure as some women do seem to have an almost normal bleed around af time if implantation has just occured, the other posibility is an evap line yesterday blue dye tests it can be hard to see if it's a grey evap or faint blue line :(


----------



## Lillith

MamaTo2Girls said:


> af got me this am....temp went up slightly, so did test. :(

Really sorry to hear the :witch: got you :( :hug:


----------



## Aliciaa

Thank you lillith! Good luck to you! It was a very very very little amount of blood so I am hoping it is implantation bleeding. 
I hope you get your bfp very soon!!


----------



## Lillith

Aliciaa said:


> Thank you lillith! Good luck to you! It was a very very very little amount of blood so I am hoping it is implantation bleeding.
> I hope you get your bfp very soon!!

Thank you for the well wishes Alicia and I hope all turns out well and you get a nice solid bfp soon :)

As for me I would love to get mine but I am doubtful having tested neg at 15 dpo so at this point even af showing up would at least be an end to the waiting and subsequent impending insanity :wacko:


----------



## Bartness

AF got me late last night...cramping so freaking bad last night I had to do four IB profines and two tylonal, just to get the pain so subside just a little bit.


----------



## Lillith

Bartness said:


> AF got me late last night...cramping so freaking bad last night I had to do four IB profines and two tylonal, just to get the pain so subside just a little bit.

Sorry to hear that :hug:


----------



## Aliciaa

Lillith said:


> Aliciaa said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lillith! Good luck to you! It was a very very very little amount of blood so I am hoping it is implantation bleeding.
> I hope you get your bfp very soon!!
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes Alicia and I hope all turns out well and you get a nice solid bfp soon :)
> 
> As for me I would love to get mine but I am doubtful having tested neg at 15 dpo so at this point even af showing up would at least be an end to the waiting and subsequent impending insanity :wacko:Click to expand...

Know exactly what you feel! You just want to know whats going on with your body and its so freaking annoying when your body is giving mixed signals. The joys of being a woman! 
Well if af is still no show it could be soon that you get bfp! Keep me updated with how you're getting on please!
Fx'd for you and for me


----------



## Mumy2

I am out ladies, finally got my AF. Moving to march TTC.
Happy pregnancy for those who got their BFP. Good luck to u ladies who still waiting.


----------



## tl5953

Sorry bartness and mumy ... I'm with you for march too


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Marchis our month girls, let's do this! :D


----------



## tlk71411

Sorry to all [af] got :( i hope march you all get your bfp! Luck of the Irish ;) hope to hear from y'all soon!


----------



## Mumy2

tl5953 said:


> Sorry bartness and mumy ... I'm with you for march too

Ur welcome to join me on march ttc, any new plans for march? I am still scared to give clomid a new chance as I had bad side effects with it, hmmmm lets see I have 3 days more to make my mind...
Hope march will be our month.


----------



## tl5953

Mumy2 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry bartness and mumy ... I'm with you for march too
> 
> Ur welcome to join me on march ttc, any new plans for march? I am still scared to give clomid a new chance as I had bad side effects with it, hmmmm lets see I have 3 days more to make my mind...
> Hope march will be our month.Click to expand...

I hope it's our month too! I'm really only on my 5th cycle ttc, so I'm not going to worry yet ... What cycle are you on Hun?


----------



## KayD1025

SOO CONFUSED! I got AF and she only lasted for a day and a half. This has never happened to me before. I normally get AF very heavily for the first 3 days, and then a lighter AF for the remaining 2. And she is usually always 5 days, sometimes 6. But never shorter, and never longer. Im just going crazy now :wacko:

I don't even think im pregnant, but now im just worried about this messing up my march cycle. UGH :sad1:


----------



## Mumy2

tl5953 said:


> Mumy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry bartness and mumy ... I'm with you for march too
> 
> Ur welcome to join me on march ttc, any new plans for march? I am still scared to give clomid a new chance as I had bad side effects with it, hmmmm lets see I have 3 days more to make my mind...
> Hope march will be our month.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it's our month too! I'm really only on my 5th cycle ttc, so I'm not going to worry yet ... What cycle are you on Hun?Click to expand...

This is my 8th cycle. And guess what?? My DH is going on a business trip exactly in my ovulation days. Thanks god I didn't start clomid otherwise I would have a heart attack. Anyway, I will not loose hope as u never know I can ovulate earlier or later who knows??? But definelty no clomid. 
I am 100% sure that there is something wrong, is it the age? Stress? Infertility? I don't know, cause before only 3 times I didn't use protection and boom I was pregnant. So Why is it taking soo long now???!!!!!


----------



## Mumy2

KayD1025 said:


> SOO CONFUSED! I got AF and she only lasted for a day and a half. This has never happened to me before. I normally get AF very heavily for the first 3 days, and then a lighter AF for the remaining 2. And she is usually always 5 days, sometimes 6. But never shorter, and never longer. Im just going crazy now :wacko:
> 
> I don't even think im pregnant, but now im just worried about this messing up my march cycle. UGH :sad1:

Oh my dear I am sorry ur going through all this confusion. I have no idea and never had that. I hope someone can reply and pray for u that it is nothing to worry about. 
By the way i have a very strange period too,(Sorry TMI ) I never started my period with bright pink blood, very heavy and I am passing some kind of tissue or skin and blood clots. I don't know really I describe it correctly. I am very dizzy and tired. But I don't have any cramps. 
It is weird how our bodies act sometimes. Good luck and hope u will get ur BFP in march.
Hugs


----------



## KayD1025

Mumy2 said:


> KayD1025 said:
> 
> 
> SOO CONFUSED! I got AF and she only lasted for a day and a half. This has never happened to me before. I normally get AF very heavily for the first 3 days, and then a lighter AF for the remaining 2. And she is usually always 5 days, sometimes 6. But never shorter, and never longer. Im just going crazy now :wacko:
> 
> I don't even think im pregnant, but now im just worried about this messing up my march cycle. UGH :sad1:
> 
> Oh my dear I am sorry ur going through all this confusion. I have no idea and never had that. I hope someone can reply and pray for u that it is nothing to worry about.
> By the way i have a very strange period too,(Sorry TMI ) I never started my period with bright pink blood, very heavy and I am passing some kind of tissue or skin and blood clots. I don't know really I describe it correctly. I am very dizzy and tired. But I don't have any cramps.
> It is weird how our bodies act sometimes. Good luck and hope u will get ur BFP in march.
> HugsClick to expand...

Thank you <3 And im praying for you as well! Im sorry you got AF by the way, really hope march is the month for both of us!! :dust: Are you going to make a doctor appointment for that? I took a test, just in case, and it was BFN.. and then to my luck, an hour later, AF started back up with major cramps like normal. I really cant wait for AF to be over so I can just start testing for ovulation. I cant wait till the end of the month already so I can hopefully get a BFP!! Please keep me updated and I hope everything is ok with you, and I pray that you get your BFP in March !! :hugs:

Good luck and God bless <3


----------



## Aliciaa

Im going absolutely nuts this cycle!!! :-( I feel like im about to really start af. And have felt like that for 3/4 days and af isnt due for another 4 days. Just went through my dates. I had a few bfn. And it sometimes feels so different. Cm is so strange and stretchy/white, which I never had before. Keep feeling like its about to flow and going to the loo and there's nothing there. I've never been early. I really did feel pregnant but after all the bfn, I lost hope. I just want af to start if its going to or get a bfp if somethings there. Im going insane :-( needed to get that off my chest!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Kay I hope all of us that just got af get a bfo the end of march. I really really do!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey mamato2 sorry I haven't been on for a few had some thinking to do ke and df are trying to decide if we want to wait to try or keep going, we have been having some relationship issues and I think a lot of it is our trouble conceiving so were trying to work through that if we do continue I'm gonna use opks preseed and softcups and want to look into some kind of vitamins or something maybe cut some caffeine to gonna look into some ideas just wanted to wish you girls gl in march its my b day month so hoping it brings me luck babydust everyone!!!


----------



## Lillith

Good morning ladies, still no af here now 20 dpo, temps are still high tested yesterday in the afternoon with a frer I had just bought and it was neg. Thought I would test again this morning with fmu but been up and down half the night needing to pee and morning sample was very diluted so didn't bother. Got the results of my 21 day progesterone test and it was 83 which seems a bit high to me but doc says is normal the blood was drawn on 11dpo. Cp is very high, firm and tightly closed. Been feeling very nauseous the last few days. Really dont know what is going on with me now I am quite happy to accept I am not pregnant but it is really annoying to be feeling this crappy for no reason. Only thing I can think of is that the corpus luteum has got stuck in the on position. Any ideas?

edited to add I think I have worked it out. I am pretty sure I have a luteal cyst so will just have to wait it out. Good luck to everyone for next cycle :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hey wanna! goodluck in whatever you decide. I know how you're feeling....it's very frustrating and tough on a relationship. It's like I can't be happy and enjoy life until i get a damn bfp. I feel like i'm miserable all the time because i want it so bad. But this is a plan, just stop....relax, still try but just don't let it get to your brain too much and just go with the flow. Have fun making love and no symptom spotting afer O, no testing until at least the day af is due. This is my plan. I take prenatals everyday, i'm going to opk, use preseed and try fertilecm to help build a good uterine lining and give me lots of the important cm sperm like. I was going to fertilitea, but heard it would mess up my regular cycle, so not doing that. Best of luck to us!!! :) Remember, just RELAX!


----------



## stickybean4

Sending baby dust you way ladies. Good luck March


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi everyone, 

Thought I would pop in and see how everyone is doing. Mamato2 - I'm so sorry to hear AF got you. I was really hoping for you this time!! Sorry to hear that AF got so many! On to March now with hopefully a flood of BFP's!

I've been doing okay. Pain and bleeding was worse this time with this chemical than with last month's, blah. We're going to keep on trying but I see my Dr in a couple of weeks for DD's 18 month check so will mention the recurrent losses to him then. I suspect that because they're so early there's not a lot to be done but I'd like to check my thyroid levels, etc anyway just to be sure. I try to stay hopeful becuase I know that conception straight after a chemical is possible (DD is proof!) but am committing to not testing until the day AF is due. I've decided I know they're happening enough to see my Dr but I don't really want to know about any more chemicals, it's too heartbreaking. 

Anyhoo - here we go into March everyone and let's hope for some late Nov/early Dec babies!!


----------



## tl5953

CowtownGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thought I would pop in and see how everyone is doing. Mamato2 - I'm so sorry to hear AF got you. I was really hoping for you this time!! Sorry to hear that AF got so many! On to March now with hopefully a flood of BFP's!
> 
> I've been doing okay. Pain and bleeding was worse this time with this chemical than with last month's, blah. We're going to keep on trying but I see my Dr in a couple of weeks for DD's 18 month check so will mention the recurrent losses to him then. I suspect that because they're so early there's not a lot to be done but I'd like to check my thyroid levels, etc anyway just to be sure. I try to stay hopeful becuase I know that conception straight after a chemical is possible (DD is proof!) but am committing to not testing until the day AF is due. I've decided I know they're happening enough to see my Dr but I don't really want to know about any more chemicals, it's too heartbreaking.
> 
> Anyhoo - here we go into March everyone and let's hope for some late Nov/early Dec babies!!

Oh Hun ... I'm so sorry ... Dust for the future to you!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks mamato2 I def agree about no more early testing I'm gonna do my absolute very best to stop doing that its killing me and your right we need to enjoy sex again and stop looking at it like work or a task that must be done. I think were gonna continue trying but try to be a little more carefree about it I got to stop letting it consume me and my life it will happen when god sees fit I can't change that. So gl girls march is gonna be our month I know it!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

way to be and get on board wanna! Chugga chugga choo choo! March bfp's here we come, fully relaxed and unprepared! (NOT!!) lol Relaxed, yes but we will be prepared. Just let's not think we are! :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh and I'm gonna start taking my vitamins again daily as well not to bring up sad stuff but we lost our babies very close together my loss was Feb 23 last year, but I'm def on the train gonna order more opks tomorrow so I can finally pee on something and see 2 lines lol


----------



## Lillith

Hello Ladies, Af finally showed up this morning at 21 dpo and 6 days late looking like its going to be a heavy one. I suspect I do have a cyst on the right ovary and that being a few days late the cycle before last was not down to the stress of xmas but because of the cyst. Will be taking a break from ttc untill things are sorted out. Good luck to you all :hug:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol wanna....great attitude! Yes, we have to do this. I'm happy to have you there with me in this all. I'm here whenever you need someone.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry af came lillith I hope yall can get everything worked out and get back to trying, gl hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## stickybean4

So sorry cowtown girl. What a roller coaster ride this is. I finally got a late bfp at 15 dpo. Got my first blood results at 19 dpo and they were only 47. I get the second results on Tuesday. I'm trying to be optimistic. Hoping I just implanted late. I havent had any spotting or pain.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh sticky keep us updated on results I hope everything turns out good gl tuesday


----------



## stickybean4

Uggh, no need to wait for test results. It must be a chemical, I took another test and it got fainter instead of darker. Not a good sign. I not spotting or bleeding though. My boobs are still sore and temp is still. Looks like I will joing you ladies in March, if we decide to continue TTC. Sorry Af got you Lillith.


----------



## Lillith

stickybean4 said:


> Uggh, no need to wait for test results. It must be a chemical, I took another test and it got fainter instead of darker. Not a good sign. I not spotting or bleeding though. My boobs are still sore and temp is still. Looks like I will joing you ladies in March, if we decide to continue TTC. Sorry Af got you Lillith.

You're not out yet, lots of things could make the test fainter and from what I have read later implantation has slower hcg buildup than early implantation. Hope it all turns out well for you :hug:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Don't assume that yet sticky, anything can affect those test as long as your not bleeding or hurting that baby is fine. That's why they day don't test after a bfp you will drive yourself crazy. Stay positive those test results will prove everything is fine I bet. Gl keep us updated


----------



## MommyVal

GL Sticky! I'm also awaiting Beta test results today. I'm scared because mine were low as well. Big hugs all around! Let us know how you fare!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

What happened to this thread??? lol I am in the 2ww again! Anyone else? Where
s my gals at to get a bfp with for the end of the month? :)


----------



## Bartness

Hi I'm also back in the 2ww....plan to test on the 30th.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Good luck Bartness!! I am not testing until the 26th or 28th. Here's to EASTER BFP'S!!!


----------



## tl5953

Hey I'm here again lol ... 12 dpo ... Af in about 2 days I think ... Have been getting bfns with frer's ... Tired, sore throat, yesterday had a tender armpit, headaches every morning, wild dreams, twinges, and cp went up high soft and closed today ... At this point it's 50/50 since I'm getting neg frer at 11 dpo ... We will see!


----------



## Bartness

I have had no symptoms what so ever...as my sorethroat and headachs are so from this dang cold I have. This sucks...big time. No fun here. 

I just have a feeling that this cycle will be a no go again...but Im prepared so I wont be as disapointed as last time. 

how have you been feeling mama?

finger crossed for you tl


----------



## Aliciaa

I am back again! This cycle feels like a no go to me too. I feel absolutely nothing. And I only had the chance to b'd once on my most fertile day. So not really expecting anything. Af isnt due till the 31st! Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## tl5953

I really felt like this would be my cycle because of our bd timing and such ... Now I feel more out than ever ... Next cycle (#6) I'm not doing anything besides BDing ... No charting, no OPKs, no preseed ... I've heard so many stories of ppl giving up and then falling pregnant so I'm gonna try lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

TL-good luck to you...your not out until witch shows. Hang in there! :hugs:

Alicia-hopefully you'll get a bfp too. Feeling like yourout doesn't mean you really are...you may just get shocked and surprised!! ;)

Bartness-I went to the doc a few days ago for a uti. From that and dh being sick, I feel like this month was a bust. We tried so hard (which we shouldn't have) but like 2 nights, dh just couldn't get off. From being sick or the medicine or I don't know why. He usually doesn't have a problem! But we got to bd 2 days before O and the day of O. I hope it was enough and it works...and this uti better not mess anything up. I did read some women getting uti's in the 2ww and getting bfp's, so m aybe I'll be ok.


----------



## Bartness

Mama- I hope the uti didn't mess it up.

Well I'm about 5 dpo and sore boobs started about an hour ago.


----------



## tl5953

Mild cramps right now, and cp is still high and squishy ... Grrr I'm getting frustrated


----------



## tl5953

Oh and when I check cp there's a bit of milky cm on my finger ... Any insight?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hardto say TL....I've had a white discharge right before af thinking it might be a good sign. I guess maybe if it's not normal it may be a good thing. FX for you.

Thanks Bartness, I don't think it will or is.


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. I would like to join you ladies again. My pregnancy was a chemical. I got a lot of blood work done, and my progesterone was low. I am on cd 11 and not sure when I will ovulate. I usually o on cd 14 or 15 but I usually o later after a mc. Good luck to everyone


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh stickybean! best of luck to you this time! :)


----------



## Bartness

Sorry to hear sticky about the chemical. FX for you having better luck this cycle.

So not related to the TWW, but....

Tonight OH, Jaxon and I went to a local mexian joint for dinner. Half way through our meal Jaxon very loudly yells out (so everyone in the resturaunt can here him) "MOMMY I TOOT!" 

I laughed...I thought it was funny...and so did everyone else in the resturaunt. I have a right little comedian!


----------



## Lucky num 3

Back to the wait again as well. I'm 5 or 6 dpo and trying not to dwell this month but got very crampy this afternoon now in my lower back. I hope it's not just my body playing tricks on me! GL to all!:dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bartness, that is funny! Kids are funny in general....enjoy it! :)

Good luck,lucky!


----------



## Aliciaa

stickybean4 said:


> Hi ladies. I would like to join you ladies again. My pregnancy was a chemical. I got a lot of blood work done, and my progesterone was low. I am on cd 11 and not sure when I will ovulate. I usually o on cd 14 or 15 but I usually o later after a mc. Good luck to everyone

Oh :hugs: good luck to you this cycle!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Bartness

No symptoms today...just slept through my alarm.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

No symptoms here either...Bartness how many dpo are you? I am 4dpo today.


----------



## Bartness

I think I oved on the 15 or 16 so that puts me at....5 or 6 dpo I think.....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ooh, we're about the same. I O on the 16th.


----------



## Bartness

This tww seems to be going faster than last months....probably because I'm not obsessing huh?


----------



## tl5953

So 13dpo today ... Thought af would be here by this morning because of cramping yesterday ... Cp is still high high high and I'm no good at telling if its open or closed ... Any help? I have to go through a tight spot at the end of my vagina to feel the nose-like bump ... Today just mild cramping


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bartness-I'm not obsessing much either! It does seem like it is more easier for me and going faster than usual. I finally am at that point wher i've seen so many bfn's and tried for a year to get pregnant without it happening, that i'm just more relaxed and thnking to myself it's no going to happen again, why bother? lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

TL-i'm not good at telling whether mine is open or closed either. Few more days time will tell. Don't stress about it...it will come or you'll get a bfp soon. Hang in there.


----------



## Lucky num 3

I slept through my alarm too! Not a good way to start the day. My back is very noticably uncomfortable today. Wonder if I did something to it? And I agree that this month seems to be going much quicker than the last few. And if this is our month ladies we will be having Christmas babies!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I think I figured I'd be due Dec 4th. But I would get a csection sdcheduled probly the very end of Nov.


----------



## Bartness

Mama-- I did the math too and I'd be due on December 3. If we both get bfps we could be bump buddies..lol....go for not obsessing I still want bit and bad....when is everyone testing?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i want it bad too....just don't have it in front and on top of my mind taking control of me. lol It's in the back of my head.


----------



## Lucky num 3

I know it would be in the beginning of Dec. but just in time for the holidays.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Miracle babies!!! Perfect timing for Christmas! :)


----------



## Lucky num 3

Talking about it really makes me so hopeful. I can just feel time slowing down now. Lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol Lucky....ok, let's find distractions!! lol


----------



## tlk71411

Hello Ladies. Ive been checking on those of you i was in the tww with.....Went to the er for bleeding and cramps. My hcg dropped. It was 3600 on Thursday and yesterday it was at 2600 I'm so devastated. I go in for more blood work tomorrow but there really is no point. I know it's over. Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## stickybean4

I really hope everything is ok. Thinking of you


----------



## tl5953

tlk71411 said:


> Hello Ladies. Ive been checking on those of you i was in the tww with.....Went to the er for bleeding and cramps. My hcg dropped. It was 3600 on Thursday and yesterday it was at 2600 I'm so devastated. I go in for more blood work tomorrow but there really is no point. I know it's over. Good luck to all of you ladies.

Oh Hun I'm soooo sorry :( I have no words xxoo


----------



## Bartness

Im so sorry to hear your levels are going down...

Bleeding and cramps dont mean its over though. I had an SCH with Jaxon, was on bed rest for a week, and had two massive bleeds, one at 9wks and one at 11 wks. He's a right little munchkin now, running around and talking up a storm. Fingers crossed its not over for you.

Ok...

So a good friend of mine from high school. She gave birth to her Daughter on her BIRTHDAY (awesome birthday present huh?), and her husband is super awesome, like seriously I cried when I saw the pictures. He rented a pink limo and had "Baby girls first ride" writtin on it for the trip home from the hospital. 

Emotional much? Crying over that? 

Good news, cold is gone...now I just have a headach that wont go away and partially crusted over eyes this morning (better not be pink eye).

how is everyone else this second day of spring (where in Fargo its -17 degress with 4ft of snow on the ground)?


----------



## tl5953

I'm out.


----------



## Bartness

Sorry to here the witch got you....better luck next month.


----------



## Mumy2

Tlk, I am so sorry, praying for u. 
Please keep us updated and take lot of rest. Take care of yourself, we are all here for u. Hugs


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

TLK-I am so sorry!! If you need a shoulder, I'm here! xxxx :hugs:

TL-I'm sorry witch got you!! FX for next cycle!! xx


----------



## Bartness

this thread is like crazy quite compared to lat month...Im glad it was reserected this month though, as you ladies are fab!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I agree Bartness! Lovely having nice people for support...not only because they understand but are experiencing it themselves. Love it!! <3


----------



## Lucky num 3

I love the familiar names showing up! I feel like it makes a difference talking to the same ladies again. I know that I am truly hopeful for all of you!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hi ladies its nice to see you all again. I'm so sorry tlk that is horrible to hear you are having to go through that. In my next of the woods there is more bad news my df and a friend were working on there guns and his friend didn't check his 22 good and it went off hitting my df in the side he had surgery and just got out of ICU he will be fine but its gonnna put a hold on out TTC unless I get lucky this month it will be a few before we can try again but gl babydust


----------



## Lucky num 3

Omg wanna! Prayers for everyone!


----------



## tl5953

Omg I'm so sorry to hear that ... Thoughts are with you guys xx I was wondering where you were ...


----------



## growbabygrow

1dpo- I plan to start testing around the 26th. I get a little antsy thought. This was my first cycle with clomid, soooo..fingers crossed.


----------



## tlk71411

I def did miss you ladies though. Just want this to be over with :( 
Wanna omg I'm so sorry! Prayers for him!! Maybe a lil break will do y'all good though?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Lucky-it is nice having the same gals around...getting to know them, feeling more comfortable to talk about anything other than ttc. Great feeling :)

Wanna-I have missed you and been thinking of you....so sorry about df! Thank goodness he is ok! Hope he gets better soon! xx 

Grow-FX and good luck to you!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you guys I really appreciate it he seems to be doing good today physical therapy is walking him so I'm hopeful he will be home soon


----------



## Bartness

OMG Wanna, I'm sorry to year about this! Glad he's doing ok and up and walking about.

Why is that men when sick they are useless? My OH has a sinus headach (yeah painful, but take somethign for it) and a low-grade fever of 100 (100!!!), and he's curled up in bed moaning and groaning about how he doesnt feel good. I had that earlier this week (headach still acutally) and I still went to work, cooked dinner, cleaned the house, did laundry, AND took care of a crabby 2 year old (and a very stupd, but very cute and loveable 1 year old chorkie). 

So other than headachs all week long, no symptoms...still. 

Oh and a funny kid story. I was having a glass of wine the other night, OH comes home from work and Jaxon yells out "DADDY, MOMMY WINO!"

Oh the stuff kids say!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks bartness, I know what you mean about men df can be a whiner at least this time he really does have something to whine about, and also know what you mean about no symptoms I have nothing and I mean nothing my body couldn't feel more boring!!! Oh well in a few months we will try again I guess


----------



## Bartness

wanna your not out until the witch sings. 

With my son, I had no idea I was pregnant until probably week 5, my period was late, and the smell of coffee was making me sick...by the end of week 6 I had dibilitating migranes and was getting nauses every time I walked into the kitchen...I finally tested when I was 7 wks! i was positive I wasnt pregnant! LOL. totally wrong. But its teh best thing to be wrong about LOL!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Your telling me, my cycle last month was so weird I have no idea when af is due I tested yesterday bfn just gonna test every 2 or 3 days from here on out till bfp or af just don't know if being pregnant right now is a ood thing or not with everything else going on but I do really want it


----------



## Mumy2

wannanewbaby said:


> Hi ladies its nice to see you all again. I'm so sorry tlk that is horrible to hear you are having to go through that. In my next of the woods there is more bad news my df and a friend were working on there guns and his friend didn't check his 22 good and it went off hitting my df in the side he had surgery and just got out of ICU he will be fine but its gonnna put a hold on out TTC unless I get lucky this month it will be a few before we can try again but gl babydust

That's horrible, so sorry, take good care of your df that's all what matters now. Bfp will come for sure.
Hugs


----------



## Aliciaa

Well its not a lucky month is it! Wanna I am so sorry to hear that. :-( thought I'll jump in and tell you all a story.. my story. Tonight I couldn't stop my 'hubby' from going to the woman that he has been cheating on me with. Ha funny? I only found out tonight and he carried on denying it. He walked outside trying to get into his car. It has got to the point of me sitting in his car, refusing to get out! The worst part was we had all of our friends around us at this time! I couldn't explain to any of them why I was acting as crazy as I did . I am so ashamed, disappointed, sad, heartbroken. The woman has a little baby and a boyfriend!!!! Officially ttc month 4! After been praying for months for a baby, I am officially out ladies. If this happens to be my lucky month, it will just be very unlucky :-( 
Good luck to all of you! X


----------



## Mumy2

Aliciaa said:


> Well its not a lucky month is it! Wanna I am so sorry to hear that. :-( thought I'll jump in and tell you all a story.. my story. Tonight I couldn't stop my 'hubby' from going to the woman that he has been cheating on me with. Ha funny? I only found out tonight and he carried on denying it. He walked outside trying to get into his car. It has got to the point of me sitting in his car, refusing to get out! The worst part was we had all of our friends around us at this time! I couldn't explain to any of them why I was acting as crazy as I did . I am so ashamed, disappointed, sad, heartbroken. The woman has a little baby and a boyfriend!!!! Officially ttc month 4! After been praying for months for a baby, I am officially out ladies. If this happens to be my lucky month, it will just be very unlucky :-(
> Good luck to all of you! X

Oh my dear, it must be horrible to go through this, I am so sorry and praying for u. You should not feel ashamed, you did what u think you should do at that time. I went through the same, I had all the reasons of the world to think that my husband was cheating on me, He keeps denying it and make me look crazy. Till the day I decided to spy on him, I rented a car, got black long hair, hat and glasses and I followed him everyday for a week. I checked his mobile, all his mail accounts...
I am happy I did 'cause I found out that he cheat only by sending sms and emails, not sexually but still cheating is cheating. 
I decided to leave him and I did and he went crazy. He really regret it and He didn't left anything he didn't do to get us back (me and his daughter), he even tried to suicide.
Well we're back with new rules and limits he shouldn't cross and he is being wonderful since.
I am sorry if this is too long but just wanted u to know that you have the right to do whatever it takes to help yourself. 
Keep faith and god will lighten your way, I am here if u need to vent, hugs.


----------



## Aliciaa

I thought I was going crazy! Even my own friends told me I was acting psycho but none of them knew the reason! At first I admit, it was my instinct. I knew he was going to her! But then the fact he got all my friends to come to the car one by one to talk to me to convince me to let him go... I realised thats when I completely lost and when he came to talk to me himself, I snatched his phone off him to see the texts 'be there in 10 mins babe'.. thankyou! At least I dont feel alone  I am ashamed for making a great big scene. But I will not apologise to anyone. I'm so glad everything worked out for you! 
Its scary how a woman's instincts are so strong. I cant even talk to my own friends today. 
Its gonna take a lot to get over it. But I cant even believe I was going to and still might have this man's baby! He is such an idiot!


----------



## Aliciaa

And im more of an idiot than him.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh Alicia I am so sorry! I have a little story of my own too. But first I want to say, we all do things we feel right at the time. Don't feel ashamed, please. This is his loss not yours. There is someone else out there and you will have a baby someday with that man that won't do something so horrible to you. You are NOT more of an idiot than he his. Once a cheater always a cheater....he will get revenge hun...KARMA is a biotch! Chin up and live life day by day and do your best to not think about what happened. You will realize you weren't the idiot after all.

Anyways...like 5 years ago my dh made a profile on adultfriendfiner.com. He did not tell me, I found out by on my computer, when I went to type in to sign into my email, another email popped up that you could log in under. I figured out the password from the question it gave....i was devastated....he did get replies but i don't think he replied to them. Anyways, he was denying it at first, but then he admitted it cuz he was looking like a fool. He said he only did it as a game or to see what replies he'd get? I don't quite remember, but i stayed with him, since he didn't actually cheat and he felt really bad about it and i changed the password to log in on my computer so he could not get on it without my supervision, HAHA! Everything has been fine and great since. Us woman do not deserve to be hurt like that EVER!! If I was in your shoes, I wouldve done the same thing. I wouldn't want him to go and keep him from going thinking maybe he will realize how much I actually love him and stay and not go to her. Is this how you felt? :hugs: Hope things get better for you.


----------



## Bartness

I am soo sorry to hear about your husband, I will be thinking of you, and hoping you get the outcome this month that you want. :hugs:

My Brother had an affair, and my beautiful wonderful 4 year old niece, is his love child from it. His wife forgave him (No idea why) and is now raising my niece as her own, and loves 'her' little girl so so much (but not as much as her biological son, and my nephew). She is very strong women, I never would have forgiven my brother for that if I was her. However, now I have forgive my brother for hurting my sister in law, and I love LOVE LOVE LOVE my neice, she is such a joy, and a total cutie pie!

Last night OH and I watched the "hobbit" now I cannot wait for the second half to come out, I think its better than the lord of the rings trilogy!


----------



## Mumy2

Aliciaa said:


> And im more of an idiot than him.

You're not, he is the idiot, 
He is loosing the woman who loves him, you wouldn't act like that unless u really love him. 
Men never appreciate what they have, till they loose it, like kids they want a toy and the second u buy it for them they loose interest and want a new one.
I know there are some good men out there. 
Take care and definetly take a break from him and time will help u to get over him. 
Hugs.


----------



## Aliciaa

MamaTo2Girls said:


> oh Alicia I am so sorry! I have a little story of my own too. But first I want to say, we all do things we feel right at the time. Don't feel ashamed, please. This is his loss not yours. There is someone else out there and you will have a baby someday with that man that won't do something so horrible to you. You are NOT more of an idiot than he his. Once a cheater always a cheater....he will get revenge hun...KARMA is a biotch! Chin up and live life day by day and do your best to not think about what happened. You will realize you weren't the idiot after all.
> 
> Anyways...like 5 years ago my dh made a profile on adultfriendfiner.com. He did not tell me, I found out by on my computer, when I went to type in to sign into my email, another email popped up that you could log in under. I figured out the password from the question it gave....i was devastated....he did get replies but i don't think he replied to them. Anyways, he was denying it at first, but then he admitted it cuz he was looking like a fool. He said he only did it as a game or to see what replies he'd get? I don't quite remember, but i stayed with him, since he didn't actually cheat and he felt really bad about it and i changed the password to log in on my computer so he could not get on it without my supervision, HAHA! Everything has been fine and great since. Us woman do not deserve to be hurt like that EVER!! If I was in your shoes, I wouldve done the same thing. I wouldn't want him to go and keep him from going thinking maybe he will realize how much I actually love him and stay and not go to her. Is this how you felt? :hugs: Hope things get better for you.

I couldn't have put it better myself. He will only end up hurt and one day realise how great my love was for him. He wont cope without the attention I gave him. Being as manly as he is he will make out he is fine. Or maybe he doesnt care. For the first time I ever I realised I really dont know him as well as did! My pride was literally on the floor and I was about to beg him not to walk out and go to her but today I am better. I will let him do what he wants because I am walking out of his life. I just hate the fact I have been made to look stupid in front of all of our friends! 

Thank you very much ladies. I appreciate it. I lost my best friend, hubby, and the man I truly thought I was going to spend a long time with. He was a great person.he still is but just not with me anymore. I promised to be not bitter. Im not with him anymore. 
But still cant help but want to be pregnant. Not because I think it will solve everything I guess I just wanted it so bad :-( it is so selfish of me!


----------



## Bartness

You are not selfish for wanting to be pregnant! Not selfish at all! You deserve a little bundle of Joy in your life!


----------



## Mumy2

I am feeling very sick today, I didn't sleep yesterday from tootache, I feel feverish today but no real fever. And I feel like getting a cold soon.
This is the first month I have no clear idea when I ovulated. I was cramping for a week with egg white CM since 16th but with no BBT spike. Then yesterday I had a rise today went down again. 
I hope it is not cyst. I am fed up with all this ttc journey. 
How is it going for u ladies?


----------



## Aliciaa

I think that really would make me happy. But I just dont want it to look like a reason to solve me and hubbys broken relationship. I most definitely wouldn't go back to him. I dont know how to feel!


----------



## Bartness

Its understandable your not sure how to feel right now. *hugs*

Headache, could it go away please, this is day 6 of headache for me. Tylonal helps for awhile but it just comes right back...and now today, my boobs are sore...my dog jumped up on me when I was laying down and I wanted to cry....

If headach is not gone by Monday, I might go into the doctors.


----------



## Mumy2

Bartness said:


> Its understandable your not sure how to feel right now. *hugs*
> 
> Headache, could it go away please, this is day 6 of headache for me. Tylonal helps for awhile but it just comes right back...and now today, my boobs are sore...my dog jumped up on me when I was laying down and I wanted to cry....
> 
> If headach is not gone by Monday, I might go into the doctors.

What dpo are u?. Headache is a great early sign when hormones are going crazy.


----------



## Bartness

I *think* Im either 8 or 9 dpo. I ovulated on the 15th or 16th of March. 

adn I've had this headach pretty much since Monday.


----------



## Aliciaa

Fx'd for you bartness!!  I hope its your lucky month! And thank you. I lost a track of my cycle. Don't even know what dpo I am. Dont even feel anything. I will find out soon enough


----------



## wannanewbaby

i am so sorry to hear that alicia you are not an idiot he is do not talk down on yourself for his mistakes, he will realize one day how much he messed up. i hope things get better for you soon and you hold your head high you have nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## Aliciaa

I still feel very ashamed and feel like I shouldn't of behaved the way I did trying to stop him from going by sitting in his car and not letting him drive off. I have to face everyone tonight at a friend's 30th birthday party. He will more than likely be there too. And I will just ignore it all. Its just going to be hard facing all of my friends who witnessed what happened last night. I do feel very ashamed!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

He should be the one ashamed of cheating on you in front of all his friends...if they were your "friends" they would be on your side not his! You didn't do anything wrong, he did! You were just reacting to his unfaithfulness and taking hard. You did the only thing you knew what to do...defend yourself and keep him from going. Totally normal! If your friends' loved ones cheated on them , i'm sure they would feel like what you did and do the same thing.....?


----------



## Aliciaa

He is not the type to be ashamed. He would even brag. Cant stand his face right now. He used to be a great person!!! He still is with everyone else. I cant help but blame me. He told friends a complete different reason. No one knew he was cheating. Because everyone thinks the world of him they would never believe he has done such a thing! I even met this woman before! She comes in our regular pub! I dont want to go to the party but I cant show another weakness. I have to go and smile and play my part. No drinking of course!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That sounds good...go to the party..be nice to everyone...don't get mad get even...act happy!! Pkease let us know how it turns out. If he is there and sees you happy not caring...that would be revenge to me. Reverse psychology my friend. Play a role and pretend u never met him before...don't say anything to him..if he says hi..say hi...don't act like anything bothers you. Best of luck to you. Have fun and enjoy yourself tonight. Look all pretty and make him feel ashamed!


----------



## Bartness

I agree with Mama, Aliciaa.


----------



## Mumy2

Bartness said:


> I *think* Im either 8 or 9 dpo. I ovulated on the 15th or 16th of March.
> 
> adn I've had this headach pretty much since Monday.

Hmmm sounds very promising. If u have nothing stressing u these days I will say ur PREGNANT. 
Praying for u, hope u will announce ur BFP in few days. 
Try not to test, wait for few days more. Fingers crossed for u.


----------



## Bartness

OK so I horrible I just bought 5 frer tests at target....was thinking of testing tomorrow....please talk me out of it.


----------



## tl5953

Don't do it!!


----------



## Mumy2

Bartness said:


> OK so I horrible I just bought 5 frer tests at target....was thinking of testing tomorrow....please talk me out of it.

Ok, there is no problem if you want to test early, as long as early means 2 days before your period. 
It is a mind game, just think of the disappointment we get when we test early!
Good luck and fingers crossed if u decide to do it. Let us know.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bartness I feel,like I can't tell you not to test cause I always test early I say if you can handle the bfn and kkow its not the end go for it. And aliciaa I agree with mama you go girl and show him that him being gone is not the end of your world and you can be just fine without him hell even better actually. I'm thinking this incident has really put things in perspective for my df he wants to get marries very soon and all he keeps talking about is me getting a bfp I really hope I can give him one this month that would help his recovery. Well gl ladies hoping we all got bfps soon!!!


----------



## Aliciaa

Bartness dont test, avoid the disappointment! Wayyyy too early. Set yourself a target! And thank you ladies. I live in england and its the morning after right now. 
I went to the party all dolled up and got hell of a lot of compliments. He didnt turn up. Can you believe it!? He would of never missed out on that! He really is dreading to see me I guess. Funny really after everything he has put me through, I watched the door all night, hoping he would just walk through. I am so stupid for feeling that way but nothing will make me go back to him. Life goes on  I think I should be 6/7 dpo today. Still way too early.


----------



## Mumy2

I am happy he didn't come, I can't imagine the scenario if he came and your broken heart will bleed again. Trust me u can't just ignore him and act like he never existed in ur life. No way. And ur eyes that were watching the door hoping that he will come is the prove.
He played it smart and didn't come. 
Don't make him see u again that will help u to heal and to have a new life. Avoid all the places u may see him there.
As for ur friends u should tell them what happened, if they are real friends they should believe u and be there for u.
May be I am wrong but u should do whatever makes you feel good.
Hugs.


----------



## Bartness

Ok so I totally behaved myself, I did not test this morning. GO ME!! 

Still no real symptoms going on here, still have that headach but it seems to be coming and going more since yesteday. Which is good, bc seriously it was getting me to big time.

OH was a doll last night and took care of Jaxon so I could watch the movie "FLIGHT" before it expired on amazon prime. Good movie. Didnt do much other than that though..was a good lazy day. 

And today will be a good lazy day too, I work. And I work in a call center, and Im on the 'escalations' line, and we average maybe 1 call on sundays (and thats between the two first shifters, me and one other person). 

However the internet is now blocked (but thats ok, Im stopping for news papers, Sunday will become my new "COUPON" cutting day LOL). And I have my droid. So I can always see whats up with you lovely ladies....so help me not be bored at work today LOL.


----------



## Mumy2

Bartness said:


> Ok so I totally behaved myself, I did not test this morning. GO ME!!
> 
> Still no real symptoms going on here, still have that headach but it seems to be coming and going more since yesteday. Which is good, bc seriously it was getting me to big time.
> 
> OH was a doll last night and took care of Jaxon so I could watch the movie "FLIGHT" before it expired on amazon prime. Good movie. Didnt do much other than that though..was a good lazy day.
> 
> And today will be a good lazy day too, I work. And I work in a call center, and Im on the 'escalations' line, and we average maybe 1 call on sundays (and thats between the two first shifters, me and one other person).
> 
> However the internet is now blocked (but thats ok, Im stopping for news papers, Sunday will become my new "COUPON" cutting day LOL). And I have my droid. So I can always see whats up with you lovely ladies....so help me not be bored at work today LOL.

Youuuupy ...Well done on not testing today :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bartness-Glad you didn't test, please wait until at least 10! That is what I am doing! BUT I have no frer tests, only ic...so not sure if they would show up at 10dpo? Maybe i'll just wait til I'm due. :/

Aliciaa-So glad you had the courage to show up, so glad you were dolled up, so glad you got a ton of compliments! I am so proud of you! YOU GO GIRL!!! I bet it was hard not having him come through that door, but it's good he didn't. Keep being strong and smile! :hugs:

AFM-I had a few short spells of nausea yesterday!! No one else was sick, so I'm assuming it wasn't from food. FX it's good sign for me! I am 8dpo today!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I am glad you didn't test I feel bad now I was the only one who told you to lol and aliciaa good for you I'm glad you went and got dressed up and everyone noticed how great you looked. I hope things get better and easier for you each and everyday. And mama I hope that naseau is a sign of a bfp to come still no real symptoms here feeling very out


----------



## Mumy2

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Bartness-Glad you didn't test, please wait until at least 10! That is what I am doing! BUT I have no frer tests, only ic...so not sure if they would show up at 10dpo? Maybe i'll just wait til I'm due. :/
> 
> Aliciaa-So glad you had the courage to show up, so glad you were dolled up, so glad you got a ton of compliments! I am so proud of you! YOU GO GIRL!!! I bet it was hard not having him come through that door, but it's good he didn't. Keep being strong and smile! :hugs:
> 
> AFM-I had a few short spells of nausea yesterday!! No one else was sick, so I'm assuming it wasn't from food. FX it's good sign for me! I am 8dpo today!

Ur almost there. Fingers crossed for u. Hope u get ur BFP this month, keep us updated.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks girlies! If I get a bfp, someone better get one with me! ;)


----------



## Aliciaa

Thanks to every single one of you ladies. I am much better  and not spoke or heard of him since that night. After last night I feel positive. Maybe not having him there helped a lot!! You're all absolute gems, and very supportive. Been great sharing my problems with you and getting support! You're all so lovely! 

Good luck to you all!! How are you all doing so far? I am still in tww and it is my last one. Not really bothered just want to find out soon!


----------



## Bartness

Glad your feeling positive Alicia.

Headach is back as well as the lower back pain...and I'm gassy today..and feel very nervous for some reason....I hope I get a bfp this month!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hope so too Bartness! FX for you! :dust:

Aliciaa-Like Bartness said....so glad you feel better and thinking positive! We will always be here to support you :hugs: We would all want the same in return. ;)


----------



## Aliciaa

Thanks to every single one of you ladies. I am much better  and not spoke or heard of him since that night. After last night I feel positive. Maybe not having him there helped a lot!! You're all absolute gems, and very supportive. Been great sharing my problems with you and getting support! You're all so lovely! 

Good luck to you all!! How are you all doing so far? I am still in tww and it is my last one. Not really bothered just want to find out soon!


----------



## Bartness

Lol I just asked a magic 8 ball am I pregnant and it came back as outlook good.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:rofl: Bartness... LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Bartness

Lol then I did 3 free online tarro readings and all three showed the same cards and the final card was the sun.....and said pregnancy is imminent. Week I hope so.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

YAY! Sounds promising!! ;)


----------



## Bartness

Ah well see...don't feel pregnant just having some fun while working...lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aliciaa glad you are feeling better today, and bartness I'm bored at the hospital so gonna join you and mess around on internet lol and mama Ido why but I got such a good feeling for you really hoping to see your bfp announcement soon


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww wanna....thanks! I don't wanna get my hopes up but i have a great feeling too, better than any other month, this whole past year! But I'm telling myself I'm not and it didn't work again this month (cycle). I will try a test in 2 days with an ic. Not sure if it would show or not at 10dpo but I am feeling nauseous again today...just a tad. Maybe it's because I have not ate at all yet today but it doesn't feel like hunger pain, it feels like i'm sick to my stomach. We will see! :)


----------



## Bartness

I want to test so bad lol.....I have five feet.....but gotta wait till Friday right?? Mama I also have a good feeling you'll get your bfp soon..fx for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Same to you Bartness....it's our turn! :)


----------



## Bartness

It is our month mam I can feel sit lol...had subway for lunch now feel yuck....and have a metallic taste in my mouth. ..


----------



## tlk71411

Alicia my hat is off to you for going looking like a rock star! What is your plan if you do get your bfp? If you don't mind me asking, sorry if that's intrusive....
Mama & Bartness fix for you!
Mama what is preseed? 

I know I don't belong in the tww but this mc isn't over and you ladies make me feel more positive and hopeful.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Preseed is a sperm friendly lubricant...made to mimic a woman natural secretions around O time. Mainly for use to help if your dried up alot or it helps if your dtd alot around O time to help keep things moist...lol


----------



## Aliciaa

I dont know. I will have my baby as a single mom. I dont think this is my lucky month anyway. Although I really want a baby, it would just be selfish of me. Is it stupid that I miss him like mad tonight? All on my own at home and all I can think about is going places that I know he would be there just so I can see him. I will not let him come back into my life but something realy feels like its missing out of my life. I cant explain how I feel. Deep inside it feels so bored, hurt and feel like I need to get myself out!!! 
Bartness and mama sound like you're in with a great chance. I will be praying for you both! And I hope you are okay tlk!


----------



## serendipityy

So it's been about two weeks since my *possible* ovulation. My boyfriend did not pull out and we're not particularly TTC, but we don't mind either. My cycles are once in awhile irregular, but they have been pretty regular for the past at least 6 months before that. I haven't really been having many symptoms (I think), but I'm also not very in tune with my body.. Basically I have been having a constant "wet" feeling, like my period is coming/starting, but nothing. It's just CM. I have also been having random tugging sensations in my lower abdomen, but I also do have constipation (sorry, TMI) so I can't say for sure if it's pms cramps or a random tugging that I'm getting. I have gained weight in the past months which accounts for my breasts becoming fuller, but as of right now they are pretty firm. I don't have any nausea, or food aversions, but I'm also getting random urges to eat even when I am not hungry. Has this happened to anyone before? Could it be considered a symptom? Furthermore, I have been having trouble sleeping, then I would go to work, come back, and knock out. For example: Yesterday, I came home from work and knocked out at around 6-7pm, woke up at around 930, stayed up until 1-2, then slept again until around 930. Oh, and I had a metallic taste in my mouth the other day like I was tasting blood. I have been going through a lot of stress lately though, so I don't want to say that this is because I'm pregnant. I have not tested yet, I wanted to wait a week or so to wait for AF to show up, but I am kinda thinking about it so I wanted to hear some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Bartness

Aliciaa, you would be a fab mom! Try not to go back to him, and try not to visit the places you know he would be, it will just make things harder for you.

Serendipty, I would do a test to see if you are pregnant, its the only way you will know for sure or not.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

If it's been 2 weeks since your possible O....a hpt test should hVE hcg in your urine by now. I say take a test if your really wanting to know. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Aliciaa

Well silly me! Just couldnt stand the silence tonight and I went to the pub where he was. Before he left he said bye to me and I completely ignored. And me being a stubborn biatch, text him and followed by massive arguments and him calling me so immature, wants nothing to do with me and wait for it........ calling me easy, saying he only got with me cause I was easy! I cant believe how he's turning this on me! I shouldn't have gone but couldn't resist! I cant believe him! If thats what he thinks of me then I best not be carrying his baby! 
Arghhhh!!!


----------



## Bartness

Aliciaa, I am so sorry he said such horrible things to you. *HUGS*


----------



## Bartness

Oh geesh, I totally forgot to tell you guys. 

I'm cramping pretty good right now, like total AF cramps. At first I thought I was just going to have diariah, but nope wrong (we had homemade pinto beans for supper, very nummy). I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww aliciaa I am so sorry i can't believe he would call you immature he is the one calling names that is immature, how can you speak to someone you supposedly love like that its just horrible. You know your none of the things he said so don't let that get to you. I'm sorry you had to listen to that though. Well still no real symptoms here except I noticed I have no real appetite don't think that is even a symyom though lol


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I have had ewcm for the past few days, so I have been busy bd. Hopefully if I get another bfp it sticks. Can't wait to start hearing about you ladies getting your bfps. Sticky Baby dust everyone


----------



## serendipityy

Well, I'm planning to grab a test tomorrow and check either tomorrow or on Tuesday morning. Totally just grabbed a hamburger and medium fries and devoured it, granted I didn't have much for dinner. Can't tell if the fact that I kind of liked the pickles, which I usually avoid, is all in my head or for real. And definitely still got the tugging sensation in my lower tummy. My boyfriend is overseas right now (and we recently had a fight), so it's just kind of an awkward time to say. I know everything will probably help once I get a bfp or af, but until then I can't help but to keep thinking about it :(


----------



## Bartness

serendipity --just test, with your first morning urine (fmu). Do it soon, it will help you with your nerves. 

No symptoms today. Slept like a rock last night, must have been moving about alot as the sheets came off the bed LOL. Im up gettign ready for work, having a cuppa coffee (mmm coconut), and watching the news while I catch up with you ladies. Cant wait till Friday, as I've decided to test on Friday morning (mostly b/c its my day off).


----------



## wannanewbaby

Seren I agree the sooner you test the better so at least you know it is a very stressful situation I understand. I actually woke up and felt maybe 3 af like cramps then nothing thought it was a little strang. Anyway doc said df may can go home tomorrow so def hoping for that!!!


----------



## Bartness

Woohooo Wanna, I hope he makes it home today!! How is he feeling now? 

I had mild AF cramps last night for a few hours, it was quite odd, but not long after going to bed they went away. It was as if I was going to have the S****s, but didnt...LOL TMI I know....

Im still gassy, but I think thats due to the beans OH made last night. He makes the best texas style pinto beans (he's a texas boy, living in North Dakota LOL).


----------



## Aliciaa

Thanks ladies. You have been amazing the past few days. Even better support then my 'friends'. Anyway back to tww, I will test friday too!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bartness-sounds like a good symptom and hope it's a good sign. FX for you.

Serendipity-good luck to you. Hope it was a sign with the pickles. ;)

Alicia-Why did you go!? I would try to ignore him all i can, I wouldn't have went if it was me...just to show him i;m not looking for him and not interested and glad it's over, etc. It wasn't right for him to say mean things but it could've been avoided if you would have just said bye to him like he said to you first and leave it at that and just be friends. Hope you chin up! Go other places where he doesn't go so you can meet someone new!

I am kinda super bummed today....don't know why my temp took a big plunge, .3 degrees anyway...i am only 9 so jeez i am not expecting af til at least Friday!!! That would put me at my usual/average lp of 12 days. Maybe it's a good sign? Maybe not? I am just not feeling it at all from my temps this cycle. Another bust I suppose. Oh, well...wasn't thinking this cycle would work anyways from my uti and dh being sick.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Wanna- that is great news!! I hope he gets to come home today! It would be amazing after all he's been through and if you had a good chance to bd around O, I would love more than anything for a bfp for you! You 2 deserve it! :)


----------



## tl5953

Mama: maybe it's implantation :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I don't know, maybe? if it goes back up tomorrow where it should be or was, then it may be possible! Have to wait and see! I hope I just don't end up with a shorter lp than 12. I don't think that is the case though. Tomorrow morning I will either be happy or sad.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks guys they said as long as he eats good then we can head home in the morning thank god I am so ready to be back at home. I had a few more cramps bit jothingg now tested today bfn thinking af should ne here 29 th but not 100% sure. Thank you mama I think we all deserve a bfp god knows we have all waited long enough gl ladies


----------



## Bartness

I have like that nervous feeling in my stomach....for two days now....driving me nuts.


----------



## serendipityy

Thank you ladies! I guess the only way to know for sure is to check haha. I'll pick one up today and test tomorrow morning. I'll let you guys know once I find out :) 

On a side note, this morning I had AF like cramps + gas + wetness. It's obviously a sign that I should test so that I can stop obsessing about it haha


----------



## Lucky num 3

The witch should fly tomorrow. Bfn so far. We will see. GL to you all!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Good luck to you gals! Keep us posted!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I am really having some cramps today like af but not as painful and its still 4 days till I think af should show so not sure what to think hope its a good sign


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh wanna, me too! i am so rooting for you!! xx


----------



## Lucky num 3

I think I will wait now until Wednesday if she doesn't show. Baby dust to you Wanna and all you other ladies!


----------



## Bartness

Last call of day at work...was an irritated frazzled pissed of corporate person
..that as not happy with my support and is going to my bosses bosses boss to complain about me....I've been on this desk for a month I'm still learn in the ropes...I've been in tears and just want a glass of wine.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh no, i'm sorry Bartness....hopefully everything works out ok. xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow what a mean person, I hope everything will be ok I'm sure your boss will realize you werent trying to upset the guy


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have noticed today I feel hungry start eating then naseau and also I have been reading a book at the hospital and I'm fine for awhile then i start feeling like I'm reading in the car and it makes me feel sick and I have to stop reading not sure what's up with this starting to maybe have a good feeling but no sore boobs which doesn't seem right if I'm preg


----------



## tl5953

wannanewbaby said:


> I have noticed today I feel hungry start eating then naseau and also I have been reading a book at the hospital and I'm fine for awhile then i start feeling like I'm reading in the car and it makes me feel sick and I have to stop reading not sure what's up with this starting to maybe have a good feeling but no sore boobs which doesn't seem right if I'm preg

Not all women get sore bbs ;)


----------



## wannanewbaby

I hope I'm one of them!!!


----------



## Bartness

well still no symptoms over here. A little cramping since Sunday, but nothing major since the first painful few on sunday. My boobs only hurt when Im kicked by jaxon, or the dang dog jumps on me (all 6 lbs of her!).

Other than that I've been fine. 

Went to my parents last night for my dads birthday...'twas a good time. Jaxon got to go to "OMMAS HOUSE" as he really wanted to see his omma, and I got to talk to my mom about stuff and wish dad happy birthday. 

And OH got to visit with his best friend (LOL, so his best friend just HAPPENS to love next door to my parents...no joke). So we had a few neighbors out at my parents house visiting too. It was a nice little get together.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Glad you had fun Bartness. Little get togethers always are fun... nice little distraction also from the 2ww!! ;)

HOLY COW! It must've been a implantation dip yesterday cuz it went higher than all my previous LP temps this cycle! I'm getting excited even though i don't want to be! I was or am totally expecting a bfn when it's time to test and trying to stop getting my hopes up like i usually do. I don't know why I did, but I tested with a ic this morning. There is another line, but it's super faint and probly an evap. If I implanted yesterday i shouldn't have anything today or tomorrow. So, I am not testing again until Thursday or Friday or Saturday at the latest. Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg mama!!! I really hope it turns out to be a bfp my little cramps are back this am I'm really hoping it turns out to be a good sign. It sounds like a good time bartness like mama said there is nothing quite like a nice get together. Oh doc came in we are officially going home today!!! So very very happy!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Figured I'd post for fun.
 



Attached Files:







cheapietest10dpo.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm not seeing anything on it but I'm on my phone so small pic really hope when you retest its bfp


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

think it's just the indent or evap....like i said if i implanted yesterday it shouldn't show anything,i reht have tested anyways. I just pray it was an implantation dip yesterday an in the next few days my temps stay good and i get a bfp.

SO HAPPY HE GETS TO GO HOME TODAY!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Bartness

Oh mama I bet you get a bfp this month. So exciting...test on Friday morning with me! I'm doing awesome on holding out.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I hope it does to I decided to try to wait till Fri to test I don't have any at house and it will be hard to get out with df so hoping that keeps me from blowing money on test everyday lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Awesome were all testing Fri I bet there is 3 bfps that day!!!


----------



## tl5953

Mama: I def see the line you're talking about ...


----------



## Bartness

Keep telling yourself no....I keep telling myself I'm not pregnant no reason to test...


----------



## stickybean4

Getting excited for you ladies. I can't wait to see some bfps.

I'm currently just starting the tww wait again. Didn't expect to be back so soon . On a good note though I heard you are a little more fertile after a mc.


----------



## Bartness

Sticky I am sorry to hear about the mc.

Wanna I so hope we get 3 bfps on friday


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hmm,well friday morning i have to get up early and take my daughter to go get ear tube surgery. I wish I had some FRER tests! Maybe I will run out and go to the store before lunch, I have to mail out some packages anyways and then I will have a FRER to use friday morning!


----------



## wannanewbaby

You got to get some I'm gonna pick up some today to I got to go to grocery to get food for df so gonna pick some up while I'm out doing that


----------



## Aliciaa

Well I am with you. Af due on saturday! Testing on friday. Not really expecting much but want to join you ladies!


----------



## tl5953

Blah I'm in the boring phase ... My af will be finished today probably and then I'm 99% sure ill Ov on cd 14 as usual ... I'm not even using OPKs this cycle ... I'm just gonna let nature take its course this cycle :) I hear a lot of women have stopped really trying and boom, they get pregs!


----------



## Bartness

So hopefully we will get four bfps how awesome would that be?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Yes, I got a 2pk of FRER now!!! :dust: :dust: Shower us all with :bfp: Friday morning!!


----------



## Aliciaa

Exciting! Literally cant wait till friday morning.


----------



## wannanewbaby

This is great I'm glad your testing with us to aliciaa, I know at least one of us is bound to get a bfp. I'm gonna pick my frer up soon maybe not today cause then ill be tempted to use one early lol


----------



## Bartness

Bring on four bfps and Friday!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

LOL, I love it!!! I'm soooo excited!! EEKK!! :D for all of us, not just me! I've got good vibes about all of us this cycle/month!


----------



## Mumy2

Good luck ladies, praying for u all.


----------



## Bartness

I had some major cm when i went to the bathroom...like total globes some clumpy but most very stretchy...very odd for me.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I had that once just the other day, yesterday or the day before. It was a glob and stretchy. Good sign? Hope so!


----------



## Bartness

I def hope so also...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bartness

OK I'm being bad again....I want to test tonire...by holding in the pee for a few hours...freaking increased discharge got my hopes up.


----------



## tlk71411

stickybean4 said:


> Getting excited for you ladies. I can't wait to see some bfps.
> 
> I'm currently just starting the tww wait again. Didn't expect to be back so soon . On a good note though I heard you are a little more fertile after a mc.

You had a MC too Stickbean?? =( sorry to hear that.:hugs: I lost mine at 6 weeks:cry: But my husband will be here for a week so I'm hoping maybe I'll get lucky....

I'm getting excited for all you ladies!!!:flower:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bartness don't you dare!!! lol


----------



## tlk71411

Bartness NOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky num 3

Well no witch today. I feel like I'm holding my breath and waiting. I just hope she does't come tonight. Good luck Friday ladies!!! Prayers and Dust to you all!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thank you Lucky!! Hope af doesn't show up at all for you! xx


----------



## Bartness

Ok...so I got home from work and had to be soo bad....and had only gone an hour earlier...so no test....and then I took a bath...and had to pee so bad....and had only gone an hour earlier....so no test. So obviously I havent tested, talking myself into waiting until Friday again. 

In other news...about the increased CM...I put my finger up there, and it came out covered in cm and kind of lumpy cm...I so hope this is a good sign. So hope its a good sign.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Maybe the peeing alot is a good sign too!! So glad you didn't test! Wait to test with us!


----------



## Bartness

Im trying to wait, its just I have 5 frer sitting in my bathroom waiting to be used LOL. they are calling my name "Danielle, Danielle, Danielle, come do a test, we know you want too!". LOL. 

I'll wait, I know I can do it. I know it. 

so how is everyone feeling here today?


----------



## Aliciaa

I cant believe we're all testing the same day! Adds to the motivation and excitement. I certainly will wait till friday now with you ladies. Bartness dont you dare test! 
And everything else is looking up. Even if I dont get my bfp this month, I will stay and keep in toucj with you ladies


----------



## Bartness

What the hell? A male neighbor comes over and asks for an egg....and now my oh thinks there is something going on? I've never even talked to the guy before!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh my goodness! hope he chills out!


----------



## Bartness

His suspicious and like "well how often does he come over here?". I was like "first time ever and only for an egg". And hes like "I'm sure it was just for an egg...there has to be another reasn". So freakjng suspicious!


----------



## Lucky num 3

Oh my! You must be smokin hot if he is that touchy. Lol I know it's not funny and I hope he chills out. Sorry Hun. Men???????


----------



## Bartness

Lol..no I'm not smoking hot lol...I'm over weight and in oversize sweats and a hugect shirt...jevisvjust weirdly suspicious


----------



## Aliciaa

It is nice that your hubby is jealous. But too much of it is not healthy. Just enjoy the fact he cares and joke about him being a jealous man!  I bet you are smoking hot, that he is jealous.
No symptoms here. I just have moments of feeling extremely emotional, well we all know the reason to that! 
Bring on friday


----------



## Bartness

Morning, how is everyone on this fine wednesday morning?

No symptoms here again today, and the increased CM from yesterday seems gone as of right now. I didnt notice any this morning when i went to the bathroom. Makes me think I'll be out this month. A little bummed out but ok. 

I'll still test on Friday with all you lovely ladies, though Im convinced AF is on her dang way.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm convinved af is going to be coming too....my temp went down today. I'm bummed also, Danielle. Let's hope for a better day tomorrow. The other day I felt great and had good vibes....but now my mind changed. I feel so depressed. But I knew this cycle wasn't a good chance. Why did I have to temp and get my hopes hope and now to only get crushed again probly.


----------



## Aliciaa

Right I only have one frer lying around from my last cycle and I really want to pee on it!! I just want to know! 
Mama dont be sad and disappointed. Our bodies are so different and can play games on us a lot! Wait till you test on friday please and I will be praying for you everyday until then. I really want you to have your bfp this month. You really deserve it. All of you ladies do  fingers crossed & a positive attitude!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks girly! I guess a crappy chart i heard can end in bfp...it's just ith the dip i had even though i read you can have it and not be pregnant, but i read it increases your probability of being pregnant when y ou have a dip like i have. My bbs don't hurt like they did last time i was preggo which is why i'm also feeling out.


----------



## Aliciaa

Dont feel out yet *hugs*. All of the disappointment and hardwork will pay off. Stalked your profile a little and you have been throuh so much! You must be such a strong lady. Sooner or later you will have that baby boy you're wishing for! X


----------



## Lucky num 3

Remember we are still in the game til the Witch takes us out. Still a no show this AM. BFN on FRER last night. I caved but It wasn't fmu and I didn't hold it very long. I just had to do it. : ( Now I have no more test so not buying any til Friday if she doesn't show her ugly face!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you are too sweet... thank you. :hugs: And you deserve a great man and family of your own.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sorry, Lucky.....hoping for you she doesn't come!


----------



## Bartness

Ugh....I'm in a bad mood today....


----------



## Lucky num 3

I just know that she is coming. It's like being in a horror flic and knowing the girl is going to get caught your just not sure when. I am taking a school group to the movies. My luck she will show when I'm alone with ten children. Ugh!


----------



## Lucky num 3

Sorry you are in a funk this morning. Smile we love you! Remember we are your crazy family on here! Just vent we will listen.


----------



## Aliciaa

Agree with lucky! Really couldn't ask for a better group of ladies to share these experiences with! Even if I am out this month, I will stick around and see how you lot get on  I would love all of you to get your bfps!


----------



## Bartness

Thanks ladies...I'm just ahh not want in to deal with work crap today...I'm bloated and feel like a whale...and I'm sure AF is coming.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww, i hope your day gets better! xx


----------



## Bartness

Lol I just found out my bosses son is bullying mine. Jaxon is 2, my bosses boy is 1....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh dear...1 is awful young to start! lol I know it's not funny, but at age 1 they can't comprehend to well. Hopefully it gets straightened out and it stops.


----------



## Bartness

Yeah he is only one and trying to play....he gets time outs....but not stopping....and my jaxon is so passive he let's isaac do it.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww. poor jax <3 Taking it like a man :) Itt's nice he doesn't retaliate though.


----------



## Bartness

Yeah he is a very calm easy going boy.


----------



## Bartness

OK went to bath room....and lots of cm again.....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that's good. wish i had something positive to say.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok i guess i do have something...i had tingly bbs yesterday and today. I thought maybe yesterday it was that they were getting sore, but i remember distinctly with my last pregnancy the hurt pretty bad that it was a relief when i took off the bra. It didn't hurt like that yesterday, just tingly. Same today...and i just checked my cervix, it is soft. So no sign of af anytime soon anyways i'm assuming. It is going to be hard to not test tomorrow. Especially if my temp goes up again. Will you gals kill me if I don't wait!? lol I will be 12dpo tomorrow.


----------



## Bartness

Wait toll Friday I'm trying my best too!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

You're killing me Bartness!!! lol


----------



## Bartness

Lol if I have to wait so do you lol!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey girls sorry haven't been on was busy day yesterday df is home and doing really well told him me and all my friends are testing Friday he said that je was glad I have you guys to talk to and he hoped we all got a bfp he is trying to learn the lingo lol I think talks symptoms sound good bartness and mama all i got is them cramps still not one symptom else got to go get my test today when we pick up df prescriptions


----------



## wannanewbaby

No need for test just got af last month 34 day cycle this time 30 who knows gl on Fri girls


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm so upset I feel like a bfp is just never gonna happen again now it will be months before we can try again I just feel like nothing I want ever happens in my life, I really hope one of you girls get a bfp to cheer me up


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh wanna....that stinks and i'm so sorry! I'm trying my hardest to get a bfp for you! I'm sure you'll hear of some great news within a few days from one of us or all of us. Wish you were still in it with us. xx :hugs: You will get what you want one day...just don't ever give up hope,because once you do you definately can say the word NEVER. If you don't give up, then it's still possible! Best of luck to you girl.


----------



## Bartness

Oh wanna I am so sorry...I hope one or the more of us can cheer you up on Friday! Glad your oh is doing so Much better.


----------



## Lucky num 3

So sorry wanna. I 'm glad you are all home now and doing well! Maybe a break will be good and your bfp is just around the corner.

Still no AF for me. This is so frustrating. She should realize that she needs to show up on time to this party or not come at all. I'm tired of waiting on her. I'll be pissed if she decides to come now. What a tease that will be.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks guys I'm not gonna give up I'm just so upset and tired of waiting I feel like I have been waiting long enough but the wait is worth it so I'm just gonna keep trying df said as soon as he feels like he can we will try again so I hope he is better sooner than later gl girls I'm rooting for all of you


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

think i'm out...just checked cervix and had slight pink tint to mucus on finger. F*in great.... i hate my body.


----------



## Bartness

Mama, you are not out until you have the full on bleeding set in. It could still be implantation bleeding. 

I remember I thought I had what was my period with Jaxon..turns out it was just implantation bleeding. 

I got my FX'd for you that its implantation.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

but i'm 11dpo today...i had an implant dip at 9dpo. When I checked my cervix earlier I had no hint of pink. I have never had implantation bleeding with any pregnancy or never bled at all around expected af. I'm pretty sure she's coming...thanks though.


----------



## Bartness

Mama, dont give up hope! It could be implantation bleeding. remember implantation can happen anywhere from 6dpo to 12 dpo. your not out of the game yet. 

Im so not letting you give up!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Im sorry...i just don't see a bfp coming now. I guess i'll see what mytemp is tomorrow morning and check my cervix tomorrow and see if there's anymore red/pink/brown. Hope temp is up and no blood. That will make me happy. I need prayers....pray it's not af.


----------



## Aliciaa

Mama I am still praying! Please please don't give up hope though. If not this cycle it will be next cycle! I will keep praying.
Wanna I am really sorry :-( I hope you're feeling okay! Horrible evil witch!
Praying for you all ladies! X


----------



## Bartness

Mama I'm praying for your bfp also


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mama I'm sorry but you got to keep your head up till its a full blown af im really hoping for you guys at least one of yall has to bring me good news im thinking all this stress with df brought my period early its ok though fresh start when he is better


----------



## Lucky num 3

Oh Mama I hope and pray for you and the other ladies of our group. It seems early for af if your only 11dpo. Hold on to hope! 

Still no sign of af here. If no show in the morning I'm going to test again.


----------



## tl5953

Are you late for af Lucky??


----------



## Aliciaa

How is everyone doing today? I hope you're feeling better mama and staying positive! 
Test day tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bartness

Morning Ladies.

Mama you better be holdi..ng on to hope, or or or, I'll kick your butt! LOL J/k!

So no symptoms again today...really dont think this is my month, but I'll be testing tomorrow with everyone else. I'm just totally expecting a BFN if you know what I mean. One of us has got to the BFP though right? The odds cant be that against us now can they?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

temp down again...on coverline. Reallllllllly feeling out now. Next month is my month damn it! And I'm sorry girls...but I am going to take my next cycle off, meaning I am not going to be on bnb. I need to stay away from bnb, no temping, just relax. Every time I got preggo before, I did NO opks, no temping, just waited it all out. I think it's what I need to do. I will get back on either when I get a bfp next cycle or if af comes again next time. I hope I come back with good news for you gals. I don't want to get off of here and not see how you guys are doing, but please keep checking this thread so we can all stay in touch. Maybe I won't stay off completely...and just come on maybe 1 time a week? Wish you gals best of luck tomorrow testing. I will get on tomorrow to see how you all make out. :hugs:


----------



## Aliciaa

Mama :-( if thats how you feel then best of luck for you. My thoughts and prayers will be with you still and I will want to know how you get on! Best keep in touch. And make sure you do come on tomorrow. Someone might surprise you and give you hope xx


----------



## Bartness

Ah mama I'm so sorry to hear you feel this way....I promise to be keeping in touch with all of ypi on this thread we can keep it up!


----------



## Lucky num 3

Af showed her ugly face this AM. How rude, showing up two days late. And Mama just go have fun BDing your brains out this month! Lol Prayers for all testing tomorrow and those who are beginning our next cycle.

Day 1......


----------



## tlk71411

Oh Mama enjoy your break!!! Sometimes that is the best thing you can do. I definitely dont blame you.
Lucky so sorry that horrid witch got you. Man I hate her.

Not to change the subject on ya'll but do any of you know how I'm supposed to count my cycle with this MC? Am I supposed to just count the first day I started bleeding as Day 1? I wasnt going to try again but since my husband is here for a week I figure I may as well try since we wont be able to until July/Aug. But I'm so confused as to where in my cycle i am!! Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tlk I am not sure how you count that sorry I'm not more help and mama I'm sorry your having a hard time I was upset about me and dfs break but now I'm realizing how nice it will be to no longer live my life in 2 week intervals so maybe that is just what you need but don't forget about us I can't imagine TTC without you guys anymore. I'm so excited about tomorrow can't wait to see the results


----------



## Bartness

I'm almost certain I'm out....feeling some very light cramps. But IMA still going to test....unless AF shows up.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh no bartness I hope its not the witch if you and mama are feeling out in running out of people to give me a bfp tomorrow


----------



## tl5953

tlk71411 said:


> Oh Mama enjoy your break!!! Sometimes that is the best thing you can do. I definitely dont blame you.
> Lucky so sorry that horrid witch got you. Man I hate her.
> 
> Not to change the subject on ya'll but do any of you know how I'm supposed to count my cycle with this MC? Am I supposed to just count the first day I started bleeding as Day 1? I wasnt going to try again but since my husband is here for a week I figure I may as well try since we wont be able to until July/Aug. But I'm so confused as to where in my cycle i am!! Anyone have any info on this?

So sorry first of all ... With my chemical in November, I counted it as day 1 ... But I would use OPKs as it could very well throw your cycle off ... Hope that helps Hun xx


----------



## stickybean4

I did the same thing with my chemical this month. It also made my o date 3 days later then usual


----------



## Bartness

Cramps have gone away....and I feel like AF is on the way...but not show I g my typical signs.


----------



## Bartness

Looks like I'm the first to post this morning. And Im sorry to say but I got a BFN. 

Period doesnt look like its anywhere near showing up yet though...so I'll test again on Monday if it doesnt show up. 

Hope Aliciaa has better luck here today.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry for your bfn bartness hopefully better luck on momday


----------



## Aliciaa

Sorry for bfns ladies. I am going to have to disappoint you all and say this morning I realised I have no tests left and with having to work all day long it never even crossed my mind! I was going to get one today but its Good Friday and no shops are open around my town now. Not that bothered but really wanted to test with you ladies!


----------



## tlk71411

Sorry for the bfn bartness! 

I stopped bleeding yesterday and got an almost positive opk this morning.


----------



## Bartness

Good luck!


----------



## wannanewbaby

That's great tlk hope you get lucky and get a sticky bean soon, and that sucks aliciaa I was looking forward to your results when will you test now?


----------



## Lucky num 3

Sorry bartness maybe Monday! See you all in two weeks!
HAPPY EASTER! God bless you all!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sorry Bartness...good luck tlk. Started af today, like expected. Talk to you guys in a few weeks.


----------



## Aliciaa

I'm really sorry to hear all the bad news ladies :-( I couldn't test. Thinking about doing it tomorrow morning hopefully. I will let you all know x


----------



## Bartness

Good luck Aliciaa, I hope you get the result you want.


----------



## Bartness

Well AF arrived early this morning...so Im out.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry bartness and mama that af got yall that means your the only hope aliciaa I will be on in a few weeks but no bfp cause we can't try but I want to keep up with you guys


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Very sorry Bartness. And gals...i can't stay away from bnb. It's an addiction like facebook. lol Well, let's shoot for April and bring home new years babies!!! That would be a great start to the new year. We can do this! OH YEAH!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm glad your gonna stay mama I can't imagine TTC without you next month is our month girls let's stay positive


----------



## tl5953

Sorry Bartness xx

Glad ur staying Mama


----------



## Bartness

Glad your staying on BNB moma, It would be weird with out you around!

Suprisingly I wasnt too disapointed, I had no symptoms so I wasnt expecting it. 

Right now Im enjoying a nice glass of wine. As Jaxon says "Mama wino" goofy boy.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I hear you bartness i enjoyed mine 2 nights ago, well everyone enjoy your 2 weeks off lol and I hope all have a good easter.


----------



## stickybean4

Sorry Af found you ladies. Here's to next month. I'm currently 6 dpo, nothing really happening. Going to wait until I am late before I test


----------



## tl5953

Well I'm now in my fertile phase! Let the fun begin lol ... I'll prob get a pos OPK in the next day or 2 :)


----------



## Aliciaa

Good luck ladies  fx'd for you all!!


----------



## tlk71411

So I wasnt sure if I would O or not-stopped bleeding on Thursday.... and I'm still getting + on hpt AND OPK but now I'm getting ewcm so....fx!!!!


----------



## tl5953

Soo, I ALWAYS Ov on cd 14 like clockwork, and I also ALWAYS get a positive OPK cd 12 ... Well, my OPKs are verrry faint and I'm cd 12 ... I'm so nervous and wondering what's happening ... I have milky, watery cm as usual at this time ... But everything else is different ... :(


----------



## Bartness

so how is everyone doing?


----------



## tl5953

I'm good ... I'm 1 or 2 dpo ... Something different this Ov tho ... My nips are sooo sore and tender ... I never get that ... Maybe that's a good sign lol ... Bd as much as we could so now I wait! You?


----------



## tlk71411

My hpt is finally negative 2weeks3days past mc! So hopefully now I get a real positive!!


----------



## stickybean4

Just waiting for something to happen. Hopefully a bfp instead of the witch. Scared to test after last monthes chemical though. Might wait awhile. If I ovulated three days later does that mean my period would come later as well.


----------



## tl5953

stickybean4 said:


> Just waiting for something to happen. Hopefully a bfp instead of the witch. Scared to test after last monthes chemical though. Might wait awhile. If I ovulated three days later does that mean my period would come later as well.

I would say as long as your lp is always the same then af will be 3 days late


----------



## tlk71411

When is AF due sticky?
How are you tl5953??


----------



## tl5953

tlk71411 said:


> When is AF due sticky?
> How are you tl5953??

Hey! I'm good ... Very relaxed this cycle ... Not checking cp, only used 2 OPK, and jut trying not to consume myself with it ... This is cycle 6 ttc#1 so I'm getting impatient lol ... Just cause I had mc first month trying ... Also this cycle my bbs hurt ALOT at Ov ... Maybe this cycle will be good lol


----------



## tlk71411

Hey boob pain maybe means stronger hormones? :) what day are you testing?


----------



## tl5953

Ad is due 17th or 18th, so I'm only testing if she doesn't show by 18th ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Just wanted to stop in and say gl to those in the tww right now, me and df are taking this month off due to his injuries but plan on getting back in the game next month. I'm super excited I actually think a month off will be good for both of us. Hoping to get my bfp very soon after.


----------



## tlk71411

Enjoy your time off wanna!! 
tl5 I'm trying to hold out until the 19th but maybe I'll test with you on the 18th! Lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

LADIES where is my support system!! I am not letting this group break up yall have helped me way to much. Well df said he is well enough for bd so no month off but also have no idea where I am in cycle. Where are yall in your cycles???


----------



## tl5953

Hey Hun that's great :) I'm 8 dpo I think ... Having af type cramps since yesterday ... Cp is so high and tight I can't even get to it! Hoping that's a good sign :) fx!


----------



## wannanewbaby

That sounds like a great sign!! I'm either 1 dpo or about to ovulate so we have been bd every other day to be safe really hoping we can get a bfp after all this negativity feeling very positive!!!


----------



## tl5953

If I am preg, due date will be December 26 lol


----------



## tlk71411

I'm 9dpo(I think) :bfn: this morning boo! My due date would be Christmas day!! :haha:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww i haven't checked mine I will have to do that wouldnt a new year baby be awesome man im hoping so much that I'm preg


----------



## tlk71411

wannanewbaby said:


> Aww i haven't checked mine I will have to do that wouldnt a new year baby be awesome man im hoping so much that I'm preg

You and me both hon!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I hope you are to I know how much I wanted that bfp after my loss, now I have waited so long I just don't onow how much longer I can take these bfn. I just have such a strong feeling within me that this is my month I just can't explain it.


----------



## tlk71411

I know what you mean. Me idk. One minute I think I am then I talk myself out of it.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I hear a lot of women on this site say they get a bfp after a loss so hopefully yu will be one of them to are you noticing any of the same symptoms?


----------



## tl5953

My loss was first cycle ttc 1 ... Now I'm cycle 6 and I also have very good feelings about this cycle ... I hate saying that incase I'm wrong but it's how I feel ... I had 'soft' non painful af like cramps from last night until about now ... No spotting ... Is it possible to have implantation cramps with no bleeding?? Ugh I'm caving and buying frer tomorrow because I'm supposed to go to a girls night on Saturday ... Hopefully I get a HUGE fat positive by Saturday lol ... Fx fx fx fx fx!!


----------



## tlk71411

Yeah the last one i had that empty feeling in my stomach-like I couldn't get full. I started getting that but not much today. I'm so tired today.... some random small globs of snot-like cm and frequent peeing lol 
How about you?


----------



## tl5953

I haven't noticed frequent pee, however frequent poo on the other hand lmao ... Not sure if that means anything ... The cramping, lazy, hungry, milky creamy cm when I check cp (which btw was so high I couldn't even get to it today ... The only other time it was like that was with my mc) I'm sooo hoping its our time!!


----------



## tlk71411

Fx for you!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Both of yall have really great symptoms I'm only 1 or 2 dpo so nothing that counts yet but I'm watching like a hawk lol


----------



## tl5953

I might test tomorrow, if not then Saturday lol


----------



## tl5953

I'll be 10dpo by Saturday and frer may work


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm sorry I'm a poasaholic so don't look to me to tell you not to I am always pro-test!!!! So I say go for it!!!!


----------



## tl5953

lol might as well!


----------



## Bartness

Good morning ladies. I've been away busy with household chores and having nice long discussions with the OH about life. Were still TTCing, and were talking about getting married, and buying a larger house.

I havent O'd yet this cycle...but thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hi gals, miss ed you! Not too much new.....I don't know if I mentioned it in this thread but do you all remember that bump i had? well, it was confirmed it was an incisional hernia (from last dd csection) I have a appt with a general surgeon on the 25th but i think once i tell him i'm ttc a 3rd baby he won't want to remove it but i don't know if there are any risks of having it while pregnant? I guess we will see. I also just got a positive opk yesterday. Hoping this month is working/going well. Seems to be :) Glad to be back for awhile. Hope you all are doing well, I haven't got to read back since I was last here and see what has happened.


----------



## tlk71411

:hi:hey mama! Glad you are back!
Wanna :bfn: for me this morning... boo!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey bartness and mama really missed you guys!!! And tlk sorry about bfn there is still time for a bfp though!!


----------



## tlk71411

wannanewbaby said:


> Hey bartness and mama really missed you guys!!! And tlk sorry about bfn there is still time for a bfp though!!

Yeah it doesnt help that I dont even know if I ovulated post mc lol I'm going to keep testing everyday for piece of mind....If AF decides to be on time (not counting on it post mc) She should be here next week on the 18th. So I feel like I should get a bfp already. Idk. Just so tired of all the waiting and not knowing symptom spotting etc. :cry:sorry. feeling sorry for myself today.


----------



## wannanewbaby

That's still 6 days away so there is still pleanty of time for a bfp don't get down on yourself


----------



## tlk71411

Thanks hon. I'm just afraid to get my hopes up-im sure you know what I mean:cry: how are you today?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Pretty good gonna call myself 2 dpo today just based off cm it is pretty lotiony today so def have od by now no symptoms so far still early for them


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hope you got some good bd days in wanna! fx for you!

tlk-if your af isn't due until the 18th....you have plenty of time to still get a bfp. Your time will come again soon, don't worry.


----------



## tlk71411

Thanks you guys. Idk what I'd do without bnb lol 
I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning. 
Fx for you wanna-you have test day in mind yet?
Mama how are you hon?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Umm not sure yet I'm not to positive on af date thinking earliest ill test is 22 and I hope I got my bding dates right I'm so nervous I really feel good about this cycle


----------



## wannanewbaby

Don't know if yall saw a few weeks ago aliciaa started a thread about being late she got her bfp at 6 days late on a digi but she hasn't been on since I hope she is doing ok


----------



## Aliciaa

I'm doing okay ladies!! Thank you for the concern though ! I hope you're all okay! And my fingers toes legs and everything crossed for you all this month! It has been crazy recently since I found out so I never really had the chance to come on and have a chat up! Confirmed bfp with my gp doctor and he is putting me in for my scan dates. My first one will be when I'm 12 weeks unless anything goes wrong. Everything feel fine so far! I wanna stay and know how you lot get on  don't kick me off please cause I won't be doing the waiting with you no more


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey!!!!!! I have been so worried about you since I didn't hear from you I'm so glad your back and that everything is going well. Did you ever tell the father? Again sooooo glad your back!!!


----------



## tlk71411

Omg Alicia congrats love!!!!
Wanna just keep DTD as much as possible lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh I am and I'm sure df don't mind eithier lol ;)


----------



## tlk71411

:haha: 
I'm sure he isn't complaining!!


----------



## tl5953

Congrats Alicia!

Lots of time left tlk :)

Fx for you wanna/bartness!

Afm, cp is still higher than ever ... Cramping has subsided ... Very tired ... Yelled at my mom AND dh this morning for no reason and then bawled my eyes out saying "everyone hates me" lmao! Hoping the bitchiness is a sign, cause if not I'm going crazy lol ... I AM testing tomorrow because I have a girls night, but then I got thinking that even if it's bfn I could still be preg, so prob shouldn't drink anyways ... So I'm prob gonna miss ladies night as everyone will be drunk and I don't want ppl seeing me not drink or they'll all know .. Will update with test result as soon as I get it ... Wish me luck and dust!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ohhhh I got fx for you tl!!!!! I'm 3 dpo we just bd now so light cramping doubt it means anything hut thought I would mention it just really hopeful this month


----------



## tl5953

I am too!


----------



## tlk71411

I'm testing with you tomorrow tl593!


----------



## Aliciaa

Thanks ladies! Believe it or not I haven't told anyone apart from my sister. I want to wait till 12 weeks to make sure everything is okay. Not spoke to the father at all recently so it will be a shock to him and I don't expect him to be there if he doesn't want to  I got this under control :-D good luck ladies!! I am actually so looking forward to your test dates x


----------



## wannanewbaby

I don't blame you for waiting, I bet your sister was super excited for you!!! And like you said if the daddy don't want to be around then you can handle it all by yourself you don't need him!!! I am so pleased for you can't wait for your scan!!! Gl with testing this morning girls


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

good morning!

Aliciaa-congrats to you...i'm so happy for you. It is meant to be obviously. Just remember child support if you need it and he doesn't want to be around!! :) lol I hope everything goes well for you. You deserve to be a mommy, we all do. Definately keep in touch.

Tl-Fx for you, good luck!!

Wanna-FX for you as well. I hope this is it...after all you have been through you guys deserve a miracle baby.

Bartness-where you at girl? Hows everything?

AFM-had my ositive opk on thursday afternoon/evening. We bd sunday, monday, tuesday, thursday, friday and will again today. I don't think i O yet and will be today, it's usually 2 days after a pos opk. I hope this works. So, tomorrow I should officialy be in the 2ww. I am temping also to confirm ;)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mama sounds like you def should catch that egg!!! I got fx!!!!


----------



## tlk71411

OK so I took a test yesterday afternoon barely waited 2 min and dismissed it as a bfn. I forgot about it-went back later and there was a shadow! I figured it was an evap or indent. But like the crazy person I am I went and bought frers! I took a frer and new choice this am and waited exactly 5 min. I swear I see a line but I think I'm going crazy.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg!!! Can you post a pic???


----------



## stickybean4

Good luck ladies who are testing and to the ones just entering the tww. I'm on cd 5 just waiting to ovulate. Going for cd 21 tests this month.


----------



## tlk71411

I'll try to take a pic :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Eeeeekkkkkkk I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## tlk71411

It won't let me post from my phone :growlmad: but you can't hardly see it on the pic anyways. My new choice was negative though so maybe its an evap?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Those test suck I have learned that, what test are you seeing the line in? That sucks i waunto see the pic bad!!!


----------



## tlk71411

I'll keep trying. I had a shadow on new choice last night so I took a frer and saw the slightest hint of a line. Took both again this morning and bfn on new choice but faint fain line on frer


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg you sure its pink!!! If it is I def think its real!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## tlk71411

I *think* I'm 10/11 do but I'm not sure


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well that sounds about right for a faint line, take another frer with fmu bet you get a good line


----------



## tlk71411

I'm going to take a new choice tonight and save my frer for tomorrow morning.
How are you doing hon?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Good only 3 dpo and that's guessing wish I was further so I could symptom spot!!! I mean I have noticed things but they can't be anything serious this early


----------



## tlk71411

You never know!!! Fx for you!


----------



## tl5953

Bfn ladies


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm sorry tl there is still a lot of time left for your bfp!!


----------



## tlk71411

tl5953 said:


> Bfn ladies

Sorry hon. I think the lines were in my head....another bfn with new choice.


----------



## wannanewbaby

It's cause your using them junky test I'm telling you frer with fmu and voila bfp!!


----------



## tlk71411

wannanewbaby said:


> It's cause your using them junky test I'm telling you frer with fmu and voila bfp!!

Lol I bought some answer tests so I'm holding it now to take one.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Your doing it right now!! You should have waited for fmu


----------



## tlk71411

Yeah im impatient! it was def bfn. Not even a hint. But I'll use my frer tomorrow with fmu


----------



## wannanewbaby

Did you test this morning???


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

officially in the 2ww today...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yaaaa glad your back!!! Ido what day I am exactly but I'm have symptoms galore praying its a good sign


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

me too wanna...got my fingers, toes, eyes, legs, arms, everything crossed for you. lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you I'm doing same for you!!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks!! i hope we all get a bfp this time!!


----------



## tlk71411

wannanewbaby said:


> Did you test this morning???

All my frers have the same faint line. But bfn on new choice again. SO I'm thinking bad box of frers :cry: hubby says maybe frer is picking up left overs from mc :(


----------



## tl5953

Can you send me pics? [email protected]


----------



## wannanewbaby

I don't think it would be from loss try to post a pic somehow


----------



## tlk71411

Working on it. Lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok hurry I'm dying to seeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## tlk71411

My phone doesn't let me click on the add an attachment. But I downloaded a new period Ap that says I'm only 10dpo today!! So that makes me more hopeful.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea that's good means its still early are you gonna test again with fmu?? I'm gonna start testing at 10 dpo I think, you don't have a computer at home you can post pic fron


----------



## tlk71411

No the laptop is broken :( I'm going to test again with flu and try uploading it onto countdowntopregnancy 
When will you be 10dpo


----------



## wannanewbaby

Not for another 6 days and that's just guessing it feels like it will be forever but I'm having symptoms so I'm really hoping, can't wait for your morning test!!!


----------



## Bartness

Hola girls.

Well...OH gets me all excited talking to me about picking out a ring, and planning a wedding. And than he tells me (five days later, and I've hardly talked about it to him) that he's sick and tired of me talking about weddings, and he wishes he never brought it up to me. 

Lets just say....I deleted everything I had saved for a wedding, all of the planning I started, and I kissed the ring we had decided on goodbye. As I know he will never be marrying me for sure now. He's always got an excuse. 

I've actually been so distracted out of my excitement (we've been together for over 5 years), that I have no idea where I am in my cycle. 

Oh well, if he wont marry me I dont want any more kids with him. I think its time to consider leaving.


----------



## tlk71411

Bartness said:


> Hola girls.
> 
> Well...OH gets me all excited talking to me about picking out a ring, and planning a wedding. And than he tells me (five days later, and I've hardly talked about it to him) that he's sick and tired of me talking about weddings, and he wishes he never brought it up to me.
> 
> Lets just say....I deleted everything I had saved for a wedding, all of the planning I started, and I kissed the ring we had decided on goodbye. As I know he will never be marrying me for sure now. He's always got an excuse.
> 
> I've actually been so distracted out of my excitement (we've been together for over 5 years), that I have no idea where I am in my cycle.
> 
> Oh well, if he wont marry me I dont want any more kids with him. I think its time to consider leaving.

Goodness that's rough! I don't blame you though. I wouldn't stick around.


----------



## tlk71411

wannanewbaby said:


> Not for another 6 days and that's just guessing it feels like it will be forever but I'm having symptoms so I'm really hoping, can't wait for your morning test!!!

I'm hoping to see a line I don't have to squint at! So you're testing next week?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm sorry bartness but your right that isn't fair and you probably don't need more kids with him im sorry your having to deal with this that was very rude of him to bring it up then get mad at you, and yes tlk think next sat is 10 dpo havent checked ter for sure


----------



## tlk71411

I posted my pics on countdowntopregnancy #118647 my name on there is praying for babies. You really can't see it on the pic :cry: thinking it was a bad box or in my head.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tlk did you test this morning yet


----------



## tlk71411

:cry: BFN. Not even a TRACE of a line!!! uggh TTC is so cruel. I truly think the frers were picking up what was left from MC. Because since MC I was testing every couple of days with New Choice looking for a negative. Finally got a negative on 7 April, and made sure on 9 April. But I never used FRERs. Tomorrow will be 4 weeks post mc. Af should be here Thursday but who knows with this mc screwing me all up. :cry: sorry I know I'm ranting, but I got my hopes up without meaning to. 
How are you doing today hon?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm ok I'm so sorry about your bfn I really wanted you to get that bfp!! I'm very emotional today a little moody guess its just gonna be one of those days


----------



## tlk71411

wannanewbaby said:


> I'm ok I'm so sorry about your bfn I really wanted you to get that bfp!! I'm very emotional today a little moody guess its just gonna be one of those days

I'm right there with you girl! Hopefully it's a good sign for you. Me, AF should be here Thursday but I dont feel like shes coming. I think she will be late :growlmad:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea it might be cause of mc when I had mine I bled for a month strait it was horrible then I stopped bleeding for a week then got af my stuff was all crazy I'm really hopeful for this month but who knows


----------



## tlk71411

I only bled for 1week+2days.... but I was only 6 weeks along. I just hate this whole process right now. I'm already preparing myself for an evil evil AF and just plan on TTC in July :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

I was 7 weeks when I mc I know how you feel it is by far the worst feeling in the world, but on a positive note your daughter is adorable I love her little outfit in that pic toooo cute!!! I really hope af don't show for you but if she does I hope you get your bfp very soon after


----------



## tlk71411

Thank you! That was Easter :) 
SInce I already had her I never thought I'd miscarry. I was in denial for about a week. I just wanted a rainbow baby so bad and now Im not going to be able ttc until July. Which seems...FOREVER away.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea I know I was in denial to at first I know July seems forever away but its not and its worth the wait of you get your bfp


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bartness-I am very sorry. I have been married to my dh for almost 11 years and we have had our arguments and heated conversations. And I mean to the point of getting so angry "I want a divorce" but we say things we don't mean when we get angry. We get through it...maybe it will pass, maybe you both over reacted. You both should apologize and work things out. But I a not a therapist or counselor, so do what your heart feels. Just don't live with any regrets or the what ifs. Hope things get better and you work everything out and you get a bfp and maybe that is what will keep you all together.


----------



## tl5953

:bfn: 12dpo with frer ... Not looking good for what I swore was my cycle ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm sorry about your bfn tl I'm starting to worry that's what will happen to me after I have psyched myself all up but maybe tomorrow your bfp will be waiting


----------



## tl5953

Hopefully not


----------



## tlk71411

Sorry about the bfn tl. I'm right behind you. bfn at 11dpo. I thought for sure this month was mine too!!. Maybe we'll both get our bfps in the next few days :flower:


----------



## tl5953

Wouldn't that be great?? I have one frer so I'm just going to wait to see if af shows ...


----------



## tlk71411

I have one frer, one answer, and 2 New Choice (worst tests ever) so I think I'll use my new choices and then just wait. I feel so sad though.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea I hate those as well 2 months ago I got a bright pink evap about 20 min after I took test I mean was in right spot and super pink I was devestated I will never use those again the only reason I knew it was real is cause I used my frer when I saw it and bfn!!!


----------



## tl5953

I'm really sad too


----------



## tlk71411

Took another frer because I apparently enjoy torturing myself. Bfn.


----------



## wannanewbaby

aww im sorry you shouldnt have wasted it and used it for fmu!! but i know if i had test i would be testing 2x a day as soon as im 10 dpo


----------



## tlk71411

That's how I am like I keep thinking it'll just pop up. I sat in the bathroom stall at work and cried.


----------



## wannanewbaby

awww babe thats horrible but im the same as you i think everytime i test nomatter if i did one 3 hours ago that maybe this time will be it you know again im really sorry i hope yours shows up very soon :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

you guys will not believe it i did my edd if i conceive its new years day lol i have always thought how amazing a new year baby would be lol now i really want my bfp


----------



## tlk71411

Haha! Aww new year's baby how cute!!!! Mine would be Christmas day :) fx you get your new years bundle! You having any symptoms? I got yellow cm today! I only got that when I was pg but other women say they get it every cycle so we shall see...!


----------



## tl5953

Mine would be December 26


----------



## Bartness

Hey Ladies...sorry I've been MIA, but been supere busy around here latly.

OH and I have decided we need to put TTC on the back burner for awhile. We live in Fargo and are 1.5 blocks OUT OF the 500 year floodplain (too close for comfort), and with the 10.5 inches of heave wet snow we got on Sunday/Monday and the snow forcasted to hit tomorrow and Thursday.....

well.....

Lets just say TTC must be on the back burner during the flood preperations. We are busy working on our plan of attack should we have to evacuate, and are getting some clothing and stuff packed up for a quick get away (this stuff will be in the trunk of my car,as we cant be certain we'll have to take off with hardly any notice from work). 

I'm most worried about the fact that Jaxon goes to daycare on the MN side of the river and we live and work on the ND side of the river. If we have to evacute and were at work, I will be in total panic trying to get to Jaxon's daycare. 

Flood forcast hasnt been offically updated yet, but the weather service has said "not to wait" as they are expecting heavy rains during the later than normal spring melt....this is not good for the flood forcast, and the dikes are only being built to 43 ft. Our record 2009 crest was 42 ft I think. 

So TTC on the back burner for flood preperations....


----------



## wannanewbaby

How amazing x mas babies and new years ohhh we got to get our bfp!!! And bartness so sorry about all that it sounds scary and stressful I hope you guys don't have to worry about any evacuations please keep us updated on all that I will def keep you guys in my prayers that not of your planning will have to be put in action


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh symptom wise not much still just some thin cm not a whole lot still notice a little cramping hut very light and breast are lightly sore on armpit sides barely noticeable the thing that sticks out is the cramping its the only not normal thing


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bartness-hope all goes welland you don't get as much as they are calling for and you all stay safe. Will be thinking of you..please keep us updated.

Sorry about the bfns tl and tlk. Just take it one day at a time, anything can change or happen. :hugs:

afm-3dpo, nothing much to report. trying to really think about it or get worked up.


----------



## tl5953

Well my lovely cervix is wide open to let the curse of the witch commence! Fml


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:hugs: tl, i'm so sorry!!!

p.s-my youngest dd was born on new years eve...wasn't due til february but it was a great end to the year. :)

I would be duejanuary 4th, BUT i would have to get another csection and be scheduled about a week or so before edd. Another end of december baby it would be for me. Which I don't mind, cuz the start of a new year means start of insurance deductibles for the year and crap again...end up paying more.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I want a new year baby so so bad it would be great, well today I almost started crying cause df got me a milkshake and it was all melted and yesterday I cried because all my clothes from last summer don't fit Idk what's going on with me I have ate chocolate ice cream everyday I feel like I have to have it ans tl very sorry about af coming hope next month is your month


----------



## tlk71411

Sorry for the oncoming of the witch Tl. Man I hate her. If I could sit down and have a chat with her....Oh the things I would say. UGH. 
Mama good on you for trying not to over read everything-I'm super guilty in that department.
Wanna...ooo emotional....hm....? FX for you! Have you come up with a test date yet?

AFM-Another BFN for me today :cry: not testing again until Saturday as that will be 31 days post MC...So we shall see. I'm thinking no rainbow baby for me. So now I am coming up with a new exercise program and the hubby has agreed If I get back into exercising regularly then I can go get myself a Victoria's Secret Swimsuit =) so that makes me happy. Now just waiting for the witch to come so I can get started.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ooh wanna, sounds promising!!!! if its not normal, i would say you are preggo! lol So excited for you!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you guys!! I am emotional but not over milkshakes lol so does seem different 

Tlk a new swim suit from Victoria secret is a wonderful thing df told me I could get a new one if I get a bfn so at least something to look forward to 

Mama I'm happy for you that your taking a relaxed approach to TTC this month I always say I will but never works out that way


----------



## wannanewbaby

One more thing do you guys think im being ridiculous I mean can I really be having symptoms at 6 dpo and sooner? And tlk I'm testing sat 4 /20 I just hope I'm not all excited for nothing


----------



## tlk71411

wannanewbaby said:


> One more thing do you guys think im being ridiculous I mean can I really be having symptoms at 6 dpo and sooner? And tlk I'm testing sat 4 /20 I just hope I'm not all excited for nothing

I dont. There are a lot of women out there that notice symptoms right away (I am one) I think it all depends on how in tune with your body you are.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok thanks I hope I just don't have a overactive imagination


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

wanna-my last pregnancy (the only pregnancy i tested early) i got a bfp at 10dpo (i think) and it was not faint but not dark, i probly could've got it even sooner, and from what i've read with taking days for any symptoms to show because it only happens after implantations happens, then very most likely it could be a sign/symptom for you and would get a early bfp around 10dpo.


----------



## tlk71411

I also got mine at 9/10dpo (wasnt positve which one I was) and 4 days before AF. I got a digi at 10/11 dpo =) fx you get a beaauuuttttiiiful positive!!


----------



## stickybean4

Excited for this month. This is the month we conceived our daughter in two years ago. Maybe I will do it again and have another January baby. My daughter was due Jan 17 th but I had her on the 3 rd Jan. If I get preggo this month the due dat would be the 14 th of Jan. Good luck ladies


----------



## tlk71411

stickybean4 said:


> Excited for this month. This is the month we conceived our daughter in two years ago. Maybe I will do it again and have another January baby. My daughter was due Jan 17 th but I had her on the 3 rd Jan. If I get preggo this month the due dat would be the 14 th of Jan. Good luck ladies

Maybe it is a lucky month for you then! My Daughter is also a January baby :baby:January 27th. 
How fun to have birthdays close together!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hopefully this will be a lucky cycle for you sticky I'm feeling very positive as wel


----------



## tlk71411

I cant wait for you guys to start testing AAAAHHH!!! 
Does anyone on here know how long it takes for pregnancy symptoms post mc to go away? As you know my FRERS are negative but I have all of these symptoms... Plus I just read it's 4-6 weeks on average that your period comes back =(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Good luck to you sticky! Seems i only have certain months as well that i've been preggo before, weird. but if it works!! lol fx for you!

tlk-hcg is what causes the symptoms...if your tests are negative now, it should not be symptoms from the previous mc. Either your symptom spotting like crazy and looking at every sign or it very well could be your starting to get more hcg in your urine but not enough to detect a bfp? Best of luck to you this time.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well you weren't very far along...my 18 week mc, i bled for 3 weeks...(miscarried on March 2nd, got my next af April 16th.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh!forgot to mention.....i got a sore throat today! :( i hope it doesn't mess anything up! ugh! it seems i've been getting sick or having something wrong every month, every sticnkin month since like november. It sucks! Im probly out already for being sick.


----------



## wannanewbaby

It shouldn't mess anything up, there is no negative thinking I won't allow it. And tlk I'm not to sure about all that I was 7 weeks and I went for 2 blood draws and mine was 0 I'm really suprised you were still getting positives but everyone is different hoping the symptoms are leading to another bfp


----------



## tl5953

tlk71411 said:


> I cant wait for you guys to start testing AAAAHHH!!!
> Does anyone on here know how long it takes for pregnancy symptoms post mc to go away? As you know my FRERS are negative but I have all of these symptoms... Plus I just read it's 4-6 weeks on average that your period comes back =(

After my mc, I bled, and then 30 days later my cycles were back to normal


----------



## tlk71411

Thanks ladies. I was only 6 weeks and bled for 8/9 days. I got a negative at almost 3 weeks... all negatives until those frers but i think those were a bad box cuz the new box is stark white negatives.no sign of af but maybe youre right mama2girls and im just over reading signs.I hope af is on time.....take that back I hope she never shows and Im prego. Lol I'm sorry you are sick but if it .makes you feel better I conceived my daughter when I had a nasty cold :haha:


----------



## tl5953

Well I'm out ... Cycle 7 commences!


----------



## tlk71411

tl5953 said:


> Well I'm out ... Cycle 7 commences!

Oh no!! :hugs: I'm sorry love. :dust: for next cycle!:flower:


----------



## wannanewbaby

sorry tl hopefully it will be lucky cycle number 7 for you!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:hugs: tl...hope next cycle goes better and brings you good luck.


----------



## Bartness

Sorry to all of you who have gotten the dreaded witch.

Flood update. The city of Fargo has a 50% of reaching 38 ft (not a record but more than the 1997 flood), and a 40% chance of reaching 42ft (which is a record). Worse case senario is 44 ft (thats if we get a few huge rain storms in the next 1.5 weeks). Fargo is still working on making sandbags, and wont start the sandbag and clay levee's until probably Friday--and they are only building to 43ft.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh bartness, i hope the chances are really low! praying for no rain and safety for your area.

GIRLS!! SS update, i'm not spotting, it's just SUPER noticeable! I am cramping on my lower left side on and off and have been all morning. Don't know what is going on, but hope it's good! 7dpo today!


----------



## wannanewbaby

bartness i hope everything will be ok and that you and your family will stay safe and dry

mama- i hope that is a good sign i tested today at what i think is 10 dpo and bfn so gonna test again on 12 dpo hoping for at least a faint line


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry wanna...i reallllllly hope you see a faint line also! FX!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

thanks mama i have a feeling i od a little later than i thought so i probaly was testing a little early


----------



## stickybean4

That sounds like a really good sign, mama. It could be implantation cramping. Good luck. 

Wanna 10 dpo is still early. Hope you get that second line in the next few days. 

I'm just waiting to ovulate I'm on cd 12. I usually o cd 14, 15. Going to get busy..lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

gl sticky! catch that eggy! :D


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, for now the cramps have been gone for awhile...noticing sore nips/boobs and maybe peeing a little more than usual (no i am not drinking a lot). I think things are looking good! Feeling absolutely positive this cycle (for now) lol. 3 more days til I :test:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Weird..now experiencing pinching feeling in sasame spot I had cramps earlier today.


----------



## wannanewbaby

thats all great news mama!! you want to test monday with me :) i hate testing alone!! i am definetly peeing more even df noticed no sore boobs but did get heartburn after eating ice cream and had no appetite at dinner and it was mexican come on who doesnt love that!! 

sticky good luck get plenty of bd in!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Oh wanna...I only have 1 frer test...I have a cb digi also. I really would like to wait til tues...we will see how my temp is tomorrow and how in feeling..I will see what my temp is mon morning as well and maybe I will test with you. You can't wait til tues?... I do have to grocery shopping at walmart so I guess maybe I could pick up another 2pk of frer. So I will let you know tomorrow wanna. I just got over a uti...so I wouldn't think the peeing a lot would be another one. Ugh...I can't wait to test. Your symptoms sound good for you! Fx for us!


----------



## Bartness

I really wish I knew what day I was in my cycle....I want to test with all you ladies, but I have no idea where im at....

Next month, I am paying more attention (as long as Im not distracted with flooding). 

I have my fingers crossed for you mama, and wanna. I bet you both get your BFPs this cycle!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks hun! even though you don't know where your at in your cycle....i hope you get a bfp as well. Maybe not knowing and not epecting a bfp will surprise you in a few days...i know your right around where i'm at so you should get it soon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

i dont think i could make it to tues its already gonna be a challenge to skip tomorrow just let me know if you pick anymore up eithier way we can support eachother no matter when we test im really cheering for both of you i might try to get df to take me to get some cheapies if i do ill save my frer for tues and test with you mama


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, i'll let you know tomorrow sometime what i plan to do. I need to figure out when I would/could go to walmart. you're right though about supporting each other know matter what.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i will test with you tomorrow morning wanna....i have a feeling but it might be too early yet. I hope I don't get discouraged and disappointment. I plan on going to walmart tonight or tomorrow. i am so excited but so use to seeing bfn's, it's what i'm expecting. Good luck to you!! Fx for us!


----------



## tlk71411

Fx for you ladies! Very promising symptoms.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thank you, how are you doing?


----------



## wannanewbaby

tested again this morning cause df kept buggin me about it another bfn!! so hoping you bring me luck tomorow if it is gonna dissapoint you or bring you down you dont have to test i dont want you to do anything that will make you lose hope so dont feel pressured by me. if you do though good luck im gonna pray for us tonight


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i am so anxious and have more of a gut feeling this cycle than any other i've had since the miscarriage. It's ok, a bfn won't bother me, i am used to it....i will only be a little sad, but it still is early so if it's a bfn for tomorrow, it coud change. I want to test with you.


----------



## wannanewbaby

aww thanks :) i have been telling df since o that this is our month so i know exactly what you mean i just hope i dont look stupid by the end of this cycle. i told him we have to buckle down and do opks and start temping or im gonna have to quit trying i cant handle anymore bfn months if were not really gonna make a effort at it i dont see why to put myself through the heartache. hoping this brings a change in him. ohhhhhh so excited for tomorrow mama gl!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

If you have any questions about temping or anything...please ask. I tried one little thing different this cycle. When I last was preggo we only used preseed..I wasn't temping or using opks. I have tried fertilecm last month along with preseed..didn't work. I've used fertilaid long ago last year..didn't work. I've used softcups before..didn't work. This time we used preseed (like every cycle) and I used the softcups again I think 2 times of the all the times we bd. They say to only leave them in for 12 hours but they are meant for your period so I figured it would get full so that's why they want you to change after that. Well, I keft mine in for 24 hours until it was time to insert preseed and bd again. That way the sperm would always be there right by the cervix. And these 2 days happened to be I think the day before and day of O.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

bfn...how lovely :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

same here bfn for me to :( i have used the softcups before but didnt this time. im thinking next cycle temping, opks, softcups, and i have preseed so it to!! but still holding hope for my bfp cause i might be 10dpo or 12dpo not sure if im 12 its not looking good for me!! dont let it get you down though your bfp could be just around the corner im still cheering for you


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks i hope so.


----------



## wannanewbaby

when will you test again mama?? i must love the torture of bfn cause i just test everyday i guess i dont get tired of seeing them " yeah right" but hoping for faint lines coming soon!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i guess i will test again tomorrow morning...if bfn,i will wait until thursday or friday, cuz i only 2 frer left right now.


----------



## wannanewbaby

yea i am to, if i can talk df into going to get some test otherwise im out :( your girls look really close in age are they?? they are super cute in that pic!!


----------



## Bartness

morning, sorry to hear you both got BFN's, but chin up you could still get your BFP, just look at our friend Aliciaa, she didnt get a BFP until she was 6 days late! 

Im so looking forward to this weekend, it needs to hurry up and arrive!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

7 and 4

bfn again for me. damn it. i am so ready to give up trying...a year is long enough.


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. You arent out until the witch arrives. I know how frustrating it can be. It took me 4 years to conceive my daughter. Right when we gave I got my bfp. I'm only giving myself till Jan(my 40 th) to conceive again. If I don't no more for me : (. Good luck ladies. I'm currently 1 dpo, let the waiting begin.


----------



## tlk71411

Hi ladies :hi:
You all gotta stop getting down on yourselves!!! It will happen. I KNOW it will! If you bd around your O time you KNOW you have shot! :thumbup: Lots of women dont get BFPs until the day of or past their periods. You are not out until the witch shows!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you =)


----------



## wannanewbaby

i know what you mean im on cycle 14 since my loss and it is hard but we got to keep trying we cant let the bfn make us give up! i got a daily reminder my sil is 25 weeks preg hell even my chihuahua is preg she will be going into labor anyday, i hate it that everyone around me seems to get preg but me but i refuse to quit my day will come and so will yours mama!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

wanna, my sil is preggo also...with her 4th kid, one day, ONE DAY they tried and bam she got pregant. Wish it was that easy for me. Makes me so mad. Hopefully my tmp in the morning doesn't go down like it did last month on the same day (11dpo) and hopefully it stays up on 12dpo also. That will be the only thing to keep me hopeful. I am not testing tomorrow. Thursday I may test IF my temps like I said stay up.


----------



## wannanewbaby

what a coincidence that both our sils are pregnant....... im need some advice girls im 12 dpo i think could maybe be less this morning i had pink cm when i wipe its not making it to my undies can you ib this late or is this just af on the way? frer this am bfn......


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well if your not sure what you are, it could either.....you can wait it out and see if it is af, or have you ever tried checking your cervix and see if it's open or closed? If it's open, its most likely af. Hope it's just ib for you!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

i have tried a few times but never know if i am doing it right i will try again though and see if i can feel something open its just weird cause there is no cramps and i have awful cramps with af


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well, like i said...fx it's just ib!! 

cd11 today, temp went up slightly, but usually i believe when i am pregnant my boobs hurt and feel firm...well, they don't so i have a feeling my temp will plummet tomorrow morning, but i hope not!! i feel nothing else...no cramps, no nothing. I might actually wait and test friday morning the day af is due if my temps are still in the range i want them.


----------



## tlk71411

FX it's IB Wanna! They say you can implant as late as 12dpo so it's possible! I wish I could help in the cervix checking thing but seriously I have no clue what I'm doing when I try lol. :haha:
I know how you guys feel about everyone around you getting pregnant. I've had 3 people JUST this week tell me they are pregnant. My aunt had her baby last month, One of the Marines I work with his wife literally had a baby like 2 weeks ago and one of the officers I work with has a wife who is supposed to go into labor any day. My BF is due in June. Oh and another friend of mine is due in June with her second...she found out she was pregnant when I was TTC, they werent trying AND she was on BC.she found out when she was already like 20 weeks!!!And then EVERY store I go into has PREGO people in it! uggggghhhh....Oh yes. and my roommate is hoping she's prego (even though her boyfriend is worthless, and not going to stick around) and goes on and on about symptoms and I can't even TTC until July. I just want to SCREAM. 
sorry for the rant......:blush:


----------



## wannanewbaby

well it wasnt it was af she is here full force now!! idk what to do i cant take much more of this maybe a few more cycles and im on vacation from ttc this month we are just doing it daily or every other day from the time i stop af till she is due again then i cant miss it huh if that doesnt work time to see the doc cause the mc at 7 weeks must have messed something up thanks for the supprt those we will not let this group dismantle i need yall every month


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry wanna....:hugs:


----------



## tlk71411

wannanewbaby said:


> well it wasnt it was af she is here full force now!! idk what to do i cant take much more of this maybe a few more cycles and im on vacation from ttc this month we are just doing it daily or every other day from the time i stop af till she is due again then i cant miss it huh if that doesnt work time to see the doc cause the mc at 7 weeks must have messed something up thanks for the supprt those we will not let this group dismantle i need yall every month

:hugs: So sorry hon! I was really hoping/praying for you. And I still will. How long has it been since your MC?
I dont want this group to fall apart either!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

it has been 14 months it happened feb 23 last year i was 7 weeks that sweet baby would be 6 months now it was due oct 11 and i really feel it was a boy lol i want another bfp soooo bad guys i want us all to get our rainbows!! ( dropping a few tears typing this ) im so scared something isnt working right after that loss we are just literally gonna bd as much as we physically can this month hoping this idea works getting opks got preseed and using my softcup giving it all we got!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Wanna...I feel something isn't right also. It shouldn't be taking this long. I saw some pink tonight so af willprobly be here tomorrow or friday. Hopefully may is it for us now.


----------



## tlk71411

Are either of you planning to see a Dr?


----------



## tl5953

Sorry wanna xo

I'm cycle 7 ttc now, and my doctor told me that if I hit cycle 8 with no bfp that I can go in to start fertility testing


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i have only found and been diagnosed with an incisional hernia. I don't think that would keep me from conceiving. I will give it another months try, (not trying so hard) and if it doesn't work, I will ask hubby about going to talk to my ob/gyn about any options and maybe find out why we aren't preggo yet.


----------



## Bartness

im so sorry wanna, next month will be your month, I can feel it!!

I hope its no your AF Mama, just keep your chin up and thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## tlk71411

wannanewbaby said:


> it has been 14 months it happened feb 23 last year i was 7 weeks that sweet baby would be 6 months now it was due oct 11 and i really feel it was a boy lol i want another bfp soooo bad guys i want us all to get our rainbows!! ( dropping a few tears typing this ) im so scared something isnt working right after that loss we are just literally gonna bd as much as we physically can this month hoping this idea works getting opks got preseed and using my softcup giving it all we got!!!

I'm sorry for your loss hon, and I'm sorry you havent gotten your rainbow yet. That's so long and hard to wait. 
Have you tried SMEP? I've been reading a lot on it and it seems to have a high success rate... Just some food for thought:hugs:



tl5953 said:


> Sorry wanna xo
> 
> I'm cycle 7 ttc now, and my doctor told me that if I hit cycle 8 with no bfp that I can go in to start fertility testing

FX that you get your bfp this month and dont have to bother with that. But if you do, I think it will be a relief for you to get the testing done. FX for you hon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you guys for all tbe kind words I really want to try smep I am this month ifno luck df said we will go to doc I made appt once and didnt go I was to scared of what I would be told. But this time no chickening out so really hoping for a bfp this month the doc will be expensive but it woukd be worth it. 

Mama really hope its not af keep me updated wben you test again


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

witch is making her way.....little red this morning with a tiny clot, she's a coming :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im sorry mama :( I really wanted you to get a bfp are you thinking about seeing your doc to?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i think i'm gonna try again next month and only bd every other day and do some things to change things up.....if it doesn't work, i will bring up the conversation to dh and see if he would even agree to talk about it my ob/gyn.


----------



## tl5953

Sorry Mama :hug:


----------



## tl5953

Afm, I haven't even been paying attention this cycle lol ... Guess I better get on the bd considering I just realized I Ov in 3 days lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

good luck, tll!


----------



## stickybean4

Halfway through. 7 dpo


----------



## tl5953

Good luck sticky!


----------



## Bartness

Just had an awesome weekend in the Twin Cities. Went to the Mall of America and visted the aquariam, went to como zoo, and hit up Target Field to see the Minnesota Twins kick the Texas Rangers asses! 

No sign of AF, I was certain she would be here today...I bet she will lbe here by tuesday though...


----------



## Lucky num 3

This month was a bust for me af came early and stayed forever! Curse the witch! Sorry for you others as well and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Bartness

Well I'm officially two days late....and have the wet cm coin on....yetvim convinced AF will be here soon.


----------



## tl5953

Are you usually late? Have you tested?


----------



## Bartness

I am usually bang on, or a few days early...I dont remember the last time I was more than one day late. Im convinced AF is on her way though, been wearing panty liners, just to be safe and carrying tampons with me. LOL. I need to prepared for when she rears her ugly head.


----------



## tl5953

When will you test?


----------



## Bartness

Not until after Im offically a week late. I was thinking Monday or Tuesday. Yes Im insane, do I think I can make it this time. sure do, b/c Im certain AF will be here soon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg bartness I can't believe you are late hope you get your bfp I don't know how your waiting to test there is no way I could do it gl


----------



## Bartness

Ugh Im ready for bed...I think I'll be hitting the hay very early tonight, I feel like I could just pass out right now.

I have no idea how I am waiting either...but I am.


----------



## Lucky num 3

Good luck!


----------



## Bartness

Thanks...still nothing as of yet....but still certain. she will show up...


----------



## stickybean4

I am going out to a concert tonight, and I thought I should test since I wanted to have a few drinks. 
I got a bfp. Yay. It is very faint but there. Last month with my chemical I didn't get even a hint of a line until 15 dpo. Going to test in the am again at 12 dpo. Oh I hope this is it.


----------



## tl5953

OMG!! Yay! Congrats Hun! Pic??


----------



## Bartness

WOOHOO congrats Sticky!!!! 

I still havent tested...and today is 4 days late....still not in site..been wearing panty liners just in case, and pads at night just incase, and nothing. Nothing at all. 

Only other symptom is I've been uber tired. Very uber tired. Oh and last night OH made me my favorite buffaloo wings on the grill...I ate one took a bite of second and spit it out...tasted raw or something. My mom was over she ate it and said it was cooked through.


----------



## wannanewbaby

omg sticky congrats!!! i really hope this one keeps getting darker and darker!!! and bartness idk how you havent tested yet please test soon i am dying!!!


----------



## Bartness

I know it wasnt with FMU, but I totally broke down, and held in my pee for nearly 3 hours, and tested...and sadly I got a BFN. 

Still no sign of AF, I have increased CM like tons of clear lotiony feeling stuff...sorry but I had to describe it. 

And my god I've been so tired, took two naps today and Im still drained. 

However, Im going to attempt to wait a few more days. Im sure AF will be here by Monday.


----------



## Bartness

Well still no sign of AF.

And...bring on the strange ass dreams, you know the ones where you wake up and go WTF?

Last night I dreamt of great big sewer rats, and jumping off waterfalls. While jumping off the water fall I was still wearing my glasses and had my night guard in my pockets and lost them both. So I had to pay a butt load of money to replace the both of them. 

WTF? What do ginormous sewer rats have in common with waterfalls, and why in anyones right state of mind would they wear glasses while jumping off a waterfall? Like seriosouly, this makes no sense whatsoever!

Im going to try and hold out until at least wednesday this time, if AF doesnt show her ugly face.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

congrats sticky!!!! hope it got darker and is still there! FX and :hugs:
bartness-omg, i hope this is it for you! I can't believe how late you are!!! FX it doesnj't come at all and you see 2 beautiful pink lines very soon!! Everyone share the :dust:

afm-I am cd10 today...expecting to O cd14 or cd16. We are not trying so hard this mont ansd I'm only going to use preseed. We bd cd8...and hubby went back to work lastnight, so we won't again probly til his first night off which will be cd13 and then we will skip a day and bd again cd15. Hoping those 2 days, at least one, catches that egg. Thats it for me.


----------



## tl5953

Fx for you Bartness :)

Afm, 5dpo .. Been having lots of post Ov symptoms this cycle .. Crampy real bad, skin break out, and last 2 nights I've been nauseous as hell ... I know they're not early signs, but definitely hormonal signs ...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hope it's good signs for you tl. fx.


----------



## Bartness

Loosend up the bra today....major in read in cm...got a huge glob of clear.whitish stuff...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that's great bartness....no pink or red or borwn allowed.


----------



## Lucky num 3

It all sounds so exciting! Good luck to you all. This is my last month on here ,although I will stop by to see the BFP's each month, my dh and I are splitting. So no more baby making for me. I'm officially done.


----------



## Bartness

I'm so sorry to hear the news lucky.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Lucky...so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

So, being a POAS addict, I had a test leftover and had the need to POAS! Well, I did, with fmu, and there is a very faint line there ... Hmmm, early bfp? Or dirty evap??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tl5953

Another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bartness

Well today is my 6th day late...and when I wipped this morning, I did have a streak of very light brown. Pretty sure AF will be here sometime today, or possibly tomorrow.


----------



## tl5953

Hopefully not!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

tl-looks promising!! hope it gets darker in a few days!! FX!! How exciting!
bartness-oh no.....hope not!


----------



## Bartness

Well no brown when I last checked....im totally confused...and going nuts.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

glad it's gone, and hope it doesn't come back....are you sure you are really 6 days late? Just thinking maybe you estimated wrong? hope you really are 6 ays late and get a bfp here very soon! :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

brown is old blodd so maybe the implantation bleeding/blood just finally made t's way for you to see when you wipe?


----------



## tl5953

You do see the line I'm seeing Mama?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sure do, tl!


----------



## tl5953

I'm wondering if its an evap since I'm only 6dpo


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

evaps don't or aren't suppose to have pink/red color to them....usually they are grey. doesn't look grey to me! I don't want to get your hopes up, but it looks like a faint bfp to me. FX and I hope it gets noticeably darker for you. :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

Thanks :) well see I guess ... I'm not getting my hopes up since I'm only 6dpo and that's almost impossible lol


----------



## Bartness

I'm positive I'm 6 days late...I've got no idea what is going on.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

wow a whole week late.....your symptoms sound promising....i can't wait for you to test again. oh, bartness, i hope this is it for you.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tl I def see the line I hope it's your bfp!!! Bartness as long as there is no red then your still in with a chance really hope a bfp soon. Mama how are you?


----------



## tl5953

wannanewbaby said:


> Tl I def see the line I hope it's your bfp!!! Bartness as long as there is no red then your still in with a chance really hope a bfp soon. Mama how are you?

Thanks, but I'm not too excited about it ... I'm only 6 dpo ... It can't be a faint bfp already can it? Seems impossible to me ... And I'm certain I'm 6 dpo ...


----------



## Bartness

Ok so i woke up to AF this morning. Im disapointed but relieved at the same time as now I know for sure. 

We'll try again this cycle.


----------



## tl5953

Sorry Bartness, but all the best luck for next cycle :)


----------



## Bartness

Im trying to look on the brightside also.

Brightside number one: I can have a glass of wine tonight 
Brightside number two: I get to go see Justin Timberlake in concert on February 7th. 
Brightside number three: Oddly enough not many AF symptoms Other than the extreme bloat.


----------



## Bartness

Okbi spoke to soon....imbdying from the cramps that just hit....took ib and pamprin...better kick in soon.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

so sorry bartness....hope this cycle will be it for you then. Great ways to stay positive! :)

wanna-i'm ok. just excited to try bding a few times compared to usual. Maybeit will be less stressful and more enjoyable. I am cd12 today, so iam getting reay to O within 4 days. We are going to bd tomorrow night (cd13) and then again on friday night (cd15) and maybe again saturday night (cd16) which is usually the day I O. We last dtd on friday (cd8) and sunday (cd10). Got my preseed and ready to go!! Very calm and mellow this time...i will NOT be temping. I might take an opk later today and tomorrow and cd14. But i know I O on average cd16. So, I may not....how about you?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm pretty good kinda like you this cycle taking it easy i downloaded a app on my phone that averages your cycles and gives you a green week with your o day so I'm just following that and I have my preseed to lol and tl I see people get faint bfp at 6 dpo all the time so no reason you can't gl


----------



## tl5953

No it was bfn yesterday so it was a dirty evap ..


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry tl....it's still early! FX!


----------



## tl5953

Yep I'm still holdin out hope!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey girls need advice I'm suppose to o tomorrow but I'm having extreme pain in my left side tonight does that mean I am oing now and is it to late to be tonight now?


----------



## tl5953

I wouldn't say it's too late, but I'd bd if possible in the 24 hours ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well we did within a hour of the pain so hoping it was in time but we did it yesterday to so that should be good so will I be 1 dpo tomorrow you think? I had a lot of ewcm yesterday but a ton today and the severe pain today


----------



## tl5953

I'm no expert, but I count the day I have pain as Ov day ... So if it were me, tomorrow would be 1dpo ... And the way I look at it, is even if you're off by one day and you actually Ov tomorrow, you're only 1 day off anyways :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks I'm gonna count today as 1 dpo so I'm officially in the tww hope may is the month girls!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

good luck to you wanna.....i've been opking...but no ositive yet which on average today at cd14 i would geta positive and O on cd16...maybe tomorrow i will get a positive or only when i'm sick i don't get a positive until cd16 and O on cd18...so i PRAY in the next few days i get a positive or i guess it will be an anovulatory cycle. I've never had/noticed from temping an anovulatory cycle....it better not happen now.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm sure you will get your positive tomorrow I od cd 15 this month so if lp is usual 14 days I'm gonna have a 29 day cycle which would be great hope they stay like this awhile vs the 32 ones I have had a few times


----------



## tl5953

Bfn on frer today ... Guess I'm out ... Onto fertility testing :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

Def go and get the testing I have been waiting 15 cycles since my loss with no luck and keep saying I'm going but I don't do it for your peace I mind hopefully you going will encourage me to


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry to hear that tl... hope they don't find anything at all wrong, or if they do, it's not seriou and you get a bfp very soon! :hugs: keep us updated.

how is everyone else?

I got my positive opk yesterday (cd16)... probly O'd today or will lateror sometime tomorrow. Temping to confirm...will be in the 2ww again soon, no later than tuesday! Dear GOD, please let this cycle work. I don't want to resort to going to see my ob/gyn for infertility. I already have 2 girls...i don't want to pay money to try and have another but if hubby is up for it, it might be a possibility.


----------



## tl5953

Good luck mama :) 

I hope nothing serious too ... I have great cycles ... 27-28 days ... Ov ALWAYS cd 13-14 ... Who knows ... Grrr


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you had a chemical in november...i wouldn't even get tested yet, it hasn't been a year, but your choice. I have great cycles as well. I don't know what's wrng with us....seriously i jus think it's bad timing and bad luck...nothing wrong. I guess time will tell.


----------



## tl5953

Yea, that was my first cycle ttc1 ... I realize you should wait the year, but it was actually my Dr who told me to come if nothing happened by 8 months ... But I agree, I'm definitely considering waiting ... I'm only 26 and DH is 27, so we have some time :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I am 30 and dh is 29.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tl sorry if i seemed like I was trying to push the doc on you I just know how frustrating it is wondering but if it hasn't been that long yet then it may not be anything wrong they say even a perfectly healthy couple can take up to a year I really hope you get a bfp soon and don't have to worry with the doc as for me I'm 4 dpo today no symptoms but very early still and mama glad toy finally got your positive and can join us in the wait


----------



## tl5953

Well, feels like af should commence any moment ... She is playing games with me as she is about 10 hours late ... That's it, I'm going to do the qtip test ... Brb


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

its been 3 days and no thermal temp shift....maybe i am not going to O this cycle. :cry:


----------



## tl5953

Oh I sure hope so mama!

Afm, qtip test revealed no sign of blood ... Wtf ... I ALWAYS wake up with af ... Maybe I didn't Ov? But I sure felt had all the normal signs on cd14!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well, i am glad there is no sign of blood for you, tl....if she is coming i wish she would come for you asap...if not, maybe it will just be a late bfp for you. FX for the last one. And thank you, I sure hope I ovulated or am going to too. I will keep you updated.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well tl I really hope you get your bfp soon and mama I'm hoping you o soon sorry you guys are having such confusing cycles I'm 5 dpo with nothing not one symptom thinking just another cycle with af at the ending


----------



## tl5953

That's be crazy if it was a late bfp lol ... I've had af type cramps since yesterday morning, so I was sure she would be here by now!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Could have been baby getting comfy!!!


----------



## tl5953

I think af is just messing with me ... No sign yet .. But I took an hpt and got a :bfn:


----------



## tl5953

Still nothing :/


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry, tl. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day....either af or bfp!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I also hope tomorrow is a better day for me as well. I want to see a temp shift of at least .3 degrees!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well tl maybe you will get your bfp with fmu I got fx fx


----------



## tl5953

Thx ladies ... It really feels just like af ... Is that how it feels during early preg or before you get a bfp??


----------



## wannanewbaby

A lot of women say it is when I had my loss I swore af was coming then surprise bfp!! Mama I really hope you get your temp shift in the morning and I hope I actually get some symptoms soon I will be 7 dpo tomorrow and nothing :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Got my shift!! Went up .35 degrees! Woohoo! I feel better. So glad i did opks, or we would've probly had no chance, cuz i expected to O on cd16. 1dpo for me!!! :D Hope you other gals are well.


----------



## tl5953

That's awesome :) 2ww for you now!

Afm, still no af :/


----------



## wannanewbaby

yaaa mama im glad you got your shift now you can relax and begin stressing the tww lol what day did you finally o?? im glad you used those opks to now your in with a chance!!! hope you see two lines very soon!!

tl when are you gonna test again?? afm 7 dpo and nothing still just creamy cm but thats nothing out of the ordinary really so who knows


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

THANKS!! I O'd cd19. Crazy! Hope this is my month/cycle! Same goes for you wanna! 2 beautiful pink lines!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

That is crazy glad you didn't miss it let's hope may is our month


----------



## tl5953

I will wait til tomorrow I think


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

what to test again, tl? i hope you see a bfp.


----------



## tl5953

Yes to test ... Still nothing, even on a qtip


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh wow that's a good sign tl if no af can't wait till you test


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I am going to take my first test, and only test (i hope) on friday the 24th. I hope i see 2 lines!! My parents are coming to visit for memorial day weekend that day.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I am taking mine on the 22 the day of expected af I'm like you hopin for 2 lines since I waited and I know our timing was good this month


----------



## tl5953

It's a good sign ... But, I'm pretty sure my cp is starting to open ... And I'm still cramping :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

No!!!! You can't start you got to get a bfp!!!


----------



## tl5953

I know I know! Lol I want it more than ever right now because I'm late ... I either Ov late for whatever reason, or, I implanted at about 12dpo which isn't good if that's the case because implantation past 11dpo is like an 84% chance of miscarriage ... Ughhhh I don't know what to think or do!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Don't think like that everything could still be totally fine


----------



## tl5953

I know it's just so confusing


----------



## tl5953

Well, still no sign .. I have no tests so I might go to dr today and if not ill try to buy an ept I guess


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg you got to get a test and make sure you post a pic!!!!!


----------



## tl5953

I'm buying a test in half an hour ... Is it ok that I'm using saved fmu?


----------



## tl5953

Also, to make things even more confusing, my cervix decided to disappear today :/ still af cramps too


----------



## wannanewbaby

Idk how long has it been sitting I know the longer it sits the proteins or something break down so if you get a bfn don't be discouraged it might be the urine


----------



## tl5953

Well, I have a faint bfp on my hands ... Going to try and get bloods tomorrow ... I'm fearing its another chemical as I'm 3 days late and just getting a faint line now ... Cautiously pregnant?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

post a pic!!! and remember it is saved fmu...tomorrow might get a darker and that would mean no chemical! Soo excited for you! Or go to doc and get bloods done.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg!!! Def please post a pic and keep us updated with blood test are you gonna test again with fmu??? Congrats!!!


----------



## tl5953

Well my last chemical test looked like this, then darker the next day then negative the next day ... But here it is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tl5953

I will try to test with fmu and going to try to get bloods tomorrow! I'm just so nervous cause of the last chemical


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well it might be like that cause of the urine sitting out for awhile like I said the proteins breakdown maybe tomorrow mornings will look better i got my fx for you


----------



## tl5953

I saved fmu (in fridge) for only 25 mins ... I'm just gonna relax and hope this is really it :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

There is def a second line!!! Your are preggo, let's just hope it doesn't turn out like your last chemical! Praying it sticks and everything is fine! Sooo happy for you!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well there are plenty of women with faint lines that have super healthy babies so like you said just relax and enjoy it really happy for you let us know when you get your bloods how many bfps have we had now on this thread???


----------



## tl5953

Grr so it's a crappy start to my day ... My new doctors office reception staff is so freakin rude and heartless .. I called and begged that I could just pop in for a requisition for beta hcg ... She said the earliest is Tuesday at 1:20 ... I even said that I've had early mc before and she was so rude so now I won't get results til at least Thursday next week ... How am I supposed to stay sane ladies??


----------



## wannanewbaby

I can't stand doctors offices like that since its not them worrying they don't care can you call a few other doctors and see if one of them could squeeze you in I know it ain't your usual doctor but it would put your mind at ease did you test again


----------



## tl5953

Well here's today's (bottom) not sure what to think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

It is darker, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like this time is better! YAY!


----------



## tl5953

I couldn't help myself ... This WAS after a 3 hour nap
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wannanewbaby

That one looks good to I can see both from today without even making screen bigger and I'm on my cell phone I want to test in morning but df don't want me to and I don't have any test so guess I'm not


----------



## tl5953

Aw why doesn't he want you to? Couldn't you just be sneaky? How many dpo are you??


----------



## wannanewbaby

just got on the big computer cause i wanted to see a clearer pic of test the one from after your nap looks a little darker than fmu to me i think this preg is gonna stick tl i am really happy for you. he said he dont want me to because the bfns upset me so bad he doesnt want it to ruin our sat together, he is probaly right but maybe i can talk him into it lol ill be 10 dpo tomorrow


----------



## tl5953

Ah, I see ... Well why don't you maybe try and wait til Monday, cause then if it is bfp it will be an even nicer line??


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea maybe I will I will try my hardest at least


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

tl, it is darker pm than am. So happy for you!! Praying everything is fine this time, happy and healthy 9 months to you!

wanna-i think you should wait, but it's up to you and your df. I am gonna take my first test at 10dpo. 1 more week to go! :( Hope we both get bfp's now! It's our turn!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I surely hope your right mama!! I will probably wait I don't feel like going out this late for test so now I will have to wait till 11 dpo at ealiest might just push my wait till 12 dpo that way it's pretty positive or I will know ad is on way


----------



## Bartness

Oh wow, I've been MIA for a little over week here havent even been online at all. Looks like I've missed a lot...

CONGRATS TL!!!! Im so jelous of you!!!! 

Well...its been busy around here as the weather has finally started to warm up. Last weekend Mr. Jaxon and I went to the Lake and had a blast 'walking and dinasour hunting' in the woods. We've been outside everyday this week until bed time (my boy loves being outside, hasnt even asked for movies!!). 

We opted to stay home this weekend, b/c my mom (and my bestest friend she is) has to work, and I like being at the lake more when my mom is there. So last night mom and I went shopping together and I got some new summer clothes (which was very much needed!). 

Jaxon and I will stop at my parents house on Thursday and pick up the keys to the lake, and head out for memorial day. So you all might not here much from me through the summer, as where at the lake and outside as often as possible!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Good for you bartness, I wish that was me and df I'm sooo bored I would love to get out and have some summer fun!! I hope you guys have a good summer and with all that distraction maybe a bfp will sneak up on you


----------



## tl5953

OMG, did anyone who's been preg get like a swollen vagina (inside) early on? I'm freaking out ... The sad, sick thing is that I think I might've caused it due to my obsessive cp checking!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea that might be what caused it maybe you should take a break with that lol this morning I was so irritble then I cried because I was irritable and told df I know I'm gonna start af since I'm irritable, I do feel like I have all my usual af symptoms not holding much hope for a bfp


----------



## tl5953

Wanna all my symptoms of af were and ARE still there ... Never lose hope!

I just went to a walk in clinic and he told me I'm swollen prob due to blood volume increase and obsessively checking myself, so I will stop lol oh, and his preg test strip came out positive too


----------



## tl5953

Ya baby! Keep sticking!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Beautiful darkening!!! Means hcg is rising as it should and most likely going to be a successful pregnancy.


----------



## wannanewbaby

It is def darker!!! And thank you that gives me hope df promised we will get test today so plan on testing tomorrow at 11 dpo hope for a least a faint


----------



## wannanewbaby

Today I am crazy emotional dont know what is going on I was irritable this morning then super emotional at dinner time hope its a sign really wanted to test in the morning but no test :(


----------



## tl5953

Good luck Hun!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Might try to run to cvs but they don't sell answer only rite aid does and don't know when they close my family dollar sells frer $10 for 2 test might go there really feeling good


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

good luck wanna!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Just picked up my 3 pack of frer so everyone fx for me in the morning please!!!


----------



## tl5953

Double fx wanna!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well I got a bfn this morning it's 11 dpo thinking I can just go ahead and plan for af in 3 days, I know this sounds horrible guys but I'm really ready to give up :( this is cycle 15 since my loss and we had 9 cycles making that baby that's over 2 years of trying to conceive and it's starting to take a toll on me I know there are couples who have been trying way longer I def need some of there strength I can't really go see the doc we have no insurance and they want 3


----------



## wannanewbaby

300 just for a pap and blood work guess I'm gonna have to start saving


----------



## tl5953

I'm sorry wanna, I really am ... Never give up tho.

Afm, my line is lighter this morning and I don't have the heart to post a pic ..


----------



## wannanewbaby

No tl!!! Is it a frer maybe your fmu isn't the best for you test again this afternoon your lines seem to be darker then


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

wanna....stop testing!! it will only stress you out, you are preggo leave it at that and just do yourblood testing! Stress is NOT good for the baby!!! It is very important! The first 3 months of pregnancy are critical, so please stop, you are fine! Take your prenatal vitamins and drink lots of water and eat helthy foods.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I assume you mean tl but I am gonna stop testing till the day af is due anyway it is to stressfull and heart breaking seeing bfn


----------



## tl5953

I won't test again as I don't want to see a lighter line ... I feel like some cramps are starting ... This is exactly how it went with my chemical ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm so sorry tl I really hope that's not what is happening to you I'm gonna pray for you today a lot of women have cramping in early preg so maybe all is fine is your doc apt tomorrow??


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

or sorry, tl...lol


----------



## tl5953

It's on tuesday


----------



## wannanewbaby

ok well you just got to stay positive and maybe mama is right if you keep testing your just gonna stress yourself out which is not good for baby so if you can do it i would try not to test anymore


----------



## wannanewbaby

ok i have been having this constant pain in my left ovary since yesterday has gotten worse today sometimes its in my right to it is quite uncomfortable i just went to the bathroom a second ago and there was the smallest of small drops of pink if i wasnt examining my tp with every wipe i would have never seen it. could it be ib at 11 dpo i guess i could be 10 but the severe ovulation pain was on the night of the 8th help girls???


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

tl, cramps are fine...it's everything growing and expanding etc. It's normal!!! As long as your not bleeding, don't worry!!! Enjoy pregnancy, don't let it get to you so much. You will be fine this time, I promise!!! I seen the lines, they are doing what they are suppose to. Just trust me, I've had 7 or 8 bfps before. Just relax, your blood tests will prove you wrong! 

wanna-i don't know what to say but it could be ib...that happens between 6-12dpo, but not all women have it. I hope it's not af making a sneak peek. FX for you hun.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I hope your right mama I'm scared its nothing but anothe symptom of af I'm gonna try to stay positive!! What about you mama how you feelin


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i feel normal, fine, whatever....no symptoms. 5dpo today.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have had no symptoms till yesterday and its just the ovary pain which will probably turn out to be nothing


----------



## tl5953

Hopefully you'll get some symptoms asap! I didn't have symptoms til after the bfp (other than late af)


----------



## tl5953

Hey now if I'm not allowed to be negative than neither are u lady! Lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

your right i am sorry we all have to keep a positive mind set, i will pull myself together lol


----------



## tl5953

Lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tested again like a silly head still bfn but holding into hope afte the pink spot yesterday how you doing tl and mama


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

had a tiny nausea spell lastnight..doubt it's pregnancy related. But whatever...not really anything going on. I have a very busy week...between my 2 girls, there is a ball game every night! I plan on testing friday morning, so hopefully the week goes by fast. But it can slow down for the weekend ;)


----------



## wannanewbaby

That's good I hope your week goes by fast to!! I had some naseu when I woke up hoping its another good sign I'm waiting till Wednesday the day af is due to test again


----------



## tl5953

I'm ok ... Still cramping but trying to take it minute by minute ... It's out if my hands whatever happens ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well cramping can be normal in early pregnancy I got my fx for you


----------



## tl5953

:) same to you


----------



## wannanewbaby

You will feel better after doc tomorrow I wish I could go get a blood test today then no more wondering


----------



## tl5953

Well I have a dr appt this aft ... Wish me luck ladies xx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Good luck!!! You'll be fine though ;-)


----------



## tl5953

Thanks mama, you girls have been wonderful


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That's what we are here for. Support. You would do the same for us.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm so excited about the doc appt I know you will feel much better after going well like usual I tested again I'm don't lying like I will wait another bfn so I'm sure af will be here tomorrow :(


----------



## tl5953

I'm sorry wanna :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hopefully I just got a shy bfp but it isn't looking good I had cramps in both feet last night my breast have been sore since I woke up and my cat is attached at the hip with me all the sudden


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awww, wanna...i'm sorry!


----------



## tl5953

Ok so right at my appt time we had tornado like weather so I was too scared to drive ... So I re booked and bought a frer ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

perfectly fine looking lines...now are you happy? I hope you realize it's fine this time and don't stress. PLEASE!


----------



## wannanewbaby

That line looks great!!! Way darker than others when is your new appt


----------



## tl5953

lol, mama, yes I feel way better ... I still want those bloods tho!

Wanna, appt isn't til Friday now, so I won't get bloods back til at least monday


----------



## wannanewbaby

That stinks but I'm thinking it looks great :)


----------



## Bartness

We'll we wont be having a baby this cycle. I o'd two days ago right as I came down with strep. so we missed it. Oh well. 

BUt in the happy news department. My newest nephew Brecken was born on May 21st at 8:35 am!!! He's a total doll face! Love him already!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry to hear that bartness :( but congrats on new nephew!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Congrats aunti bartness!! :) how sweet! I'm sorry you got strep...i hope you get better asap...were you at all close to bding near O? Some women get preggo by having sex days before O. Hope you get a surprise bfp, but if not, make everything count next cycle!


----------



## tl5953

Sorry, but what wonderful news about your nephew :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

So far no a but she could easily show tomorrow


----------



## tl5953

Ya just never never know ;)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

girls, I am soooo scared to test tomorrow morning. I don't feel preggo like I did last time I got preggo and had a bfp. I now already it will be bfn...i'm sure i'm not even preggo again this cycle. I hate when it's time to test and see bfn's..i know I've said this before, but i'm serious and think I am going to give up.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Don't give up maybe end the early testing I know I need to I was suppose to get af today but nothing tested with smu and bfn so I'm sure she will show tomorrow but dot give up mama!!


----------



## tl5953

Wishing you the best no matter what you decide xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

How you doing tl and how late we're you when you got bfp and did you test before you got bfp


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks, i'll keep updated and let you know what happens tomorrow...


----------



## wannanewbaby

How many dpo will you be and I got my fx for you


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'll be 10dpo....my luteal phase is only 12. So expecting af Monday.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well I will keep my fx for you!!! Gl


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thank you much! hope af stays away for you...and I think tl was testing early and was getting bfn's before her bfp...so it is still possible you could get a bfp...until she comes, you have a chance. :) FX!


----------



## tl5953

That's correct! I didn't get my FAINT bfp til 3 days late for af ... And I could barely see it then ... Plus it felt completely like she was on her way with a vengeance


----------



## tl5953

And I feel completely normal ... No symptoms whatsoever ... So of course, that's freaking me out, considering I had morning sickness and cramps and all of a sudden nothing for 2 days :/ ... Bloods tomorrow, going to try and get an early scan, but also scared there will be an empty sac ... Ho hum ... Doesn't help that a friend of mine had an urgent c-section this morning, only to discover her baby girl had inhaled meconium and needed 12 minutes of CPR ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well that makes me feel better I hope I turn out like you and that's horrible that happened to your friend did the baby turn out to be ok? I think af is coming though having my typical before af bowel movement (tmi)


----------



## tl5953

The baby was taken to a trauma hospital, she is currently sedated and intubated ... They have to wait and see if she has hypoxic brain damage


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg that is so sad!! I will be praying for that sweet baby and I really hope everything turns out ok and they can take there little miracle home!! Let them know they are in my thoughts


----------



## wannanewbaby

Af got me this morning..... Did you test mama??


----------



## tl5953

So so sorry wanna :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

It's ok I had a feeling have you heard anymore about your friends baby


----------



## Bartness

TL sorry to hear about your friends baby, I hope the baby will be ok.

Wanna sorry the dreaded witch got you.


----------



## tl5953

No, all I've heard is that she is sedated with morphine and that mom hadn't seen her today yet ... They will likely find out today whether or not there is brain damage


----------



## wannanewbaby

I can't imagine what there going through please keep me updated I'm really hoping all is perfect with there baby girl


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry to hear your friends baby is not doing well...I cant even imagine. Prayers to them and family! Sorry the witch came wanna.... :(

BFN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FML!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm so sorry about your bfn mama :( our turn is coming soon we got to remind ourselves of that I got my fx for both of us


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats on the bfp tl. Sorry to hear about your friends baby. Praying everything turns out for there family. It can be a scary time my granddaughter swallowed meconium when she was born. She was intubated in the nicu and put on antibiotics. hankfully she is ok. 

Sorry the witch found you wanna.bartness I hope you ate feeling better. Strep throat is horrible to have. Wanna hoping your bfp is shy and you will see it soon. As for me I had another chemical last month. On the bright side this one didn't mess up my cycle, so I'm currently 5 dpo.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm sorry you keep having trouble with a sticky bean have you talked to doc about why that keeps happening hope you see a bfp soon and it sticks around for 9 months!! We're just gonna keep trying eventually my turn will come


----------



## tl5953

Thx sticky, and hopefully you have better luck this month ...

Ok, so here's my update from appointment: I don't get bloods!! They dipped my urine and it was positive, so I don't get betas unless there is pain and/or bleeding ... Guess that's just how it works where I'm from .. I have to book a scan, but not until I'm 8 weeks ... And I have to decide if I want the screening done for downs, trisomy 18, and neural tube defects ... I'm torn with that decision ... I felt disappointed at first that I don't have bloods, or get a scan u til 8 weeks, however I think I'm ok with that as the dr has no concerns and at 8 weeks I'll see much more on the scan ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

That's still good as long as doc ain't concerned I really hope all is good at your scan!!


----------



## tl5953

I'm just excited that it's 8 weeks cause ill see so much more then


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea you will do you have a date for it yet


----------



## stickybean4

My progesterone was low. :(I figured this was the problem but the Dr wouldn't take me serious until I had another loss.


----------



## tl5953

wannanewbaby said:


> Yea you will do you have a date for it yet

June 17 :)


----------



## tl5953

June 14 I mean! 17 is my first prenatal lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I am spotting, lightly...like pink, not red....i'm only 10dpo??? short luteal phase, great!! :( I swore it was cd19 I O...i'm pretty sure I didn't miscalculate anything.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

p.s-only when I wipe not enough to get on undies....yet,


----------



## tl5953

Or implantation :)


----------



## tl5953

So you usually have a short lp?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm sorry sticky are they going to help you handle that problem?? Mama could be ib don't count yourself out just yet!!! Fx! Tl I can't wait are you gonna post pic when you get them I would love to see the little bean!!!


----------



## tl5953

Yes I def will ... Right now DH and I are at a loss for whether to do the screening or not ... What a hard decision


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, spotting is gone....haven't checked with finger and seen if there is any sign of anything, so will have to do that.

I don't usually have a short lp...I've used fertility friend for a year and I have never had a 10 day lp, I had one cycle it was only 11, but average and normal it was 12, but for some reason it says 13. Anyways...just checked with my finger, and there was a tiny bit of pink, brown, maybe red? under my nail bed. My cp is higher than usual, I can't reach it. I only felt the very bottom of it, barely. My back kinda hurts, i'm sure af is on her way. I've NEVER spotted before with any pregnancy, so i'm sure it's not ib.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I vote to do the screening but that's up to you, at least if you knew the child will have problems you can be prepared doesn't mean you will love it less


----------



## tl5953

Dh and I have decided against the screening ... Why put more stress on me than I already have ... Also, I deal much better with last minute things, and as soneone with no people with downs or tube defects in my social circle, there's nothing that would really prepare us aside from meeting the baby

Anyways, I feel like a bag of s*** today! Horrible metal mouth that won't go away, so nauseous, tired, sore nips ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well I know you feel bad but all those symptoms mean your hormones are nice and high :) and I totally understand what you mean about the screening so I'm happy you came to a decision on that can't wait to see the scan!!!


----------



## tl5953

Excited too!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Have you guys told anyone about your preg yet


----------



## tl5953

Only a couple close friends ... It's way too early


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea I understand I think after our early loss next time I will wait a little further into my preg to tell everyone it was killer having to tell everyone I lost it but hopefully this time you don't have to worry about that


----------



## Bartness

Mama don't count your self out yet. It could totally be implantation bleeding.


----------



## stickybean4

Just curious tl why do you have to go for screening? I'm 39 and my Dr says if I get pregnant again I will have to have screening.But I am not sure if I will or not.


----------



## tl5953

I don't have to, but it's an optional screening for your fetus' CHANCE of having Down's syndrome, Trisomy 18, and neural tube defects such as spina bifida ... Anyone can be at risk, but as you get older the risk is greater ... I have chosen not to have the screening as I will love my child no matter what the case, and in the chance that you are at high risk, amniocentesis and/or cvs needs to be performed for diagnostics, which give you a small but real chance of m/c ... Plus, I know myself if I got high risk results it would just put more stress on me through the pregnancy, and I'm already diagnosed with major anxiety that I am medicated for ... Does that answer your question?


----------



## stickybean4

Yes it does thank you. I will be declining the screening, even though my doc recommends it. I would love my baby either way. My sister is 42 and delivered q healthy baby last year. She also refused screening. Sorry if my last post sounded insensitive, I didn't mean to be.


----------



## tl5953

Didn't sound insensitive at all! I just wasn't sure if you were asking me why I personally didn't choose, or if you needed info lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Are you still felling bad today tl??


----------



## wannanewbaby

And mama how are you any updates


----------



## tl5953

I felt fine this morning, but as the day went on I got nauseous and I'm having pretty intense (but not painful) cramps ... Hoping its just stretching!! I got (tmi) a huge gush earlier and thought for sure I would see blood, but it was just a whole lot if watery, milky cm ... Hoping that's normal?


----------



## Bartness

TL, when I was pregnant with Jaxon I had increased CM the entire 9 mths. I had to use panty liners and still ended up changing my underpants a few times a day. I was concerned and called the doctors office. It is totally normal, and really sucks. 

Well I am pretty sure Im about 5 or 6 days post ovulation. And totally experiancing sore boobs, but only when Jaxon is throwing stuff at me or jumping on me, or I bump into stuff. Sleeping last night wasnt horribly bad, but was still tender. I totally thought OH and I missed our chance this month...but we might not have.


----------



## tl5953

Lol at Jaxon throwing stuff at you! And I love your positive thinking! Wouldn't it be awesome that the cycle you think you don't stand a chance with is your bfp?? Fx for you Hun!


----------



## Bartness

Toddlers can be total terrors when they want to..

Positive out look is key.


----------



## Bartness

Ugh...two nights in a row of waking up in the middle of the night to pee....and I go before I go to bed.....Im either 7 or 6 dpo today.


----------



## tl5953

That was one of my first signs ... Just sayin.


----------



## Bartness

I can only hope. I have also been oddly horny lol for the last week...


----------



## tl5953

Ok well, DH and I have only dtd 2 times in 12 days, so def not one of my symptoms lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

I would be to scared to dtd after my bfp that's what happened with my loss we dtd then I had brown blood then few hours later the red blood so I told df after the bfp no bd


----------



## Bartness

Don't blame you...with Jaxon I had a massive sub chorionic hemorrhage and was on pelvic rest for 6 mths....we thought we had lost him....thank God he is here and healthy.

I'll probably end up testing sometime next week.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Gl when you test got fx!!


----------



## Bartness

morning, I had another middle of night pee going on....makes this day number 3. I hope this is a good sign. Im going to go nuts waiting!


----------



## Bartness

Ok so now I am totally confused. I swear I o'd last week due to the large amounts of eggwhite cm.....I've been going off Owing on Tuesday or wednesday

than I get home from work today...and wipe after going pee, and a ton of eggwhite cm. URGH...Now Im all confused.


----------



## tl5953

Hmm, maybe your body prepared and then didn't Ov ... How many dpo did you THINK you were? Early preg symptom? I know I keep running to the bathroom thinking I'm bleeding but it's just a ton of watery cm ...


----------



## Bartness

Im about 8 dpo today....And the ewcm ended almost as soon as it started. Such a cofusing thing to happen. And again I had to get up in the middle of the night to pee. This time later than normal. I've also been dealing with cotton mouth. i cant get enough freaking water. 

OH and I were not trying to get pregnant when we had Jaxon, so I wasnt paying attention to anything...didnt find out until I was 7 wks. But I do remember the watery CM and how there was tons of it through my entire pregnancy....i recommend using pany liners to help you keep dry. It really does work.


----------



## Bartness

So not so much middle of night pee but at about 4am I had to get up and pee couldnt wait any longer. And when my Jaxon got me up at 7 I had to pee again. And my gosh I've been so tired this week, but I'm just chalking it up to the fact that in the last week alone we've gotten over 10 inches of rain....with today being another rainy day....rainy days always make me sleep.

Im thinking this is not my month, but I'm still holding out hope. I'm thinking about checking out a dollar store in town to see if I can get some cheapies (its my day off, its Jaxon's and my shopping day; kohls, walmart target, grocrey store, etc...). I dont want to start using my FRER as they are so freaking expensive...i know walmart has some cheapies and so does target, maybe get some of those. I dont know.


----------



## tl5953

Good luck!


----------



## Bartness

Where is everyone? I miss our chatting!!!


----------



## tl5953

Me too, I was wondering the same .. Here, I'll start lol:

Yesterday morning all my symptoms came to an abrupt hault ... I don't feel preggo at all ... Hoping I get a bit of symptoms to make me feel pregnant, but truly it's starting to worry me ... I don't even have to pee a lot anymore ...


----------



## Bartness

TL im sure your fine. If your super worried could you go to the ER or doctors and have them check you out? If it puts your mind at ease it would be worth it. Thinking of you.

I again got up in the middle of the night to pee...other than that not really having any more symptoms. I started to dry up, so thinking my period will be here within the week.


----------



## tl5953

I hope af doesn't show Bartness!

I could call and get a private scan prob, but I don't think I'm going too ...


----------



## Bartness

thanks TL.

I'll be thinking of you and have my fx that everything is fine and your just having a good day symptom free.


----------



## Bartness

another 2am potty break, I should have gone earlier but I was holding it in...didnt want to get out of my nice warm bed since it was sooo cold...(overnight low was 43 degrees F, and we turned the heaters off a few months ago).

Now Im just trying to convince myself not to test...I am convinced AF will be here in a few days, yet I cant help the need to test....


----------



## Bartness

OK so I broke down and tested...and yup bfn.....doh its still way to early....and I'm sure I will ger AF soon.


----------



## tl5953

Like you said, it's still early ... Fx for you !


----------



## Bartness

Pretty sure I'm out...having per AF discharge.....


----------



## tl5953

Really? I always dried up (sorry) right before ...


----------



## Bartness

Well the last few times I thought I would get my bfp....if was because of this type of discharge.....so I am considering it normal now.


----------



## Bartness

Ok...so now I have some major cramping going on....still positive AF will be here in a few days though. Im just certain I'm out this cycle


----------



## Bartness

So....now I have a pulling sensation on my left side....and I can't button my bloat jeans....ugh....


----------



## Bartness

Still getting up in the middle of the night to pee....even after going. pee before bed. I have however decided I am not pregnant....and will no test until AF is late.


----------



## tl5953

When is af due? Good luck :)


----------



## Bartness

I'm due on Saturday the 8th.


----------



## Bartness

Starting to spot....period will be here soon.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'm back, hope all is well with you gals, good luck to you all this time around too!....been busy since kids are out of school and vacation and working. Yes I got 2 part time jobs. Excited but i'm not used to being this busy. Hope everything works out and pays off. I am cd11 today, expecting to O in 3 or 5 days. Bd lastnight but hubby has to work the next 4 nights....probly won't work out too well this cycle. Another bfn I suppose. All we can do is try maybe every other day before he goes to work or when he gets home?


----------



## tl5953

Bartness, you spot 4 days before af?


----------



## Bartness

I some times spot a day or two before AF...

Today I got a small amount of blood....than dark yellow cm....but doesn't smell.


----------



## Bartness

Yup I'm out went to bathroom and when I wiped had bright red blood....AF got me.


----------



## tl5953

Oh huh I'm so sorry :( do you normally get af early?


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. Sorry the witch got you bartness. She found me on Sunday as well. 

Hi Tl, I just read on another post you are from Canada. I am Canadian as well. I am from Alberta. 

Mama how re you. Haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## tl5953

Yes ma'am I am Canadian :) Love it! lol

Yes, mama and wanna are mia ...


----------



## tl5953

Oops, just saw your post mama ... Never know! Maybe when you least suspect it like me ;) ... In reality tho, I understand how you can already feel 'out' ... Fx for you tho


----------



## Bartness

Morning ladies,

Just remember mama your not out until your out. Dont count yourself out until the witch arrives.

Ok so, I get up in the morning with a dry, not a spec of blood on the pad. when I wipped it was brown oldblood. However, Im still "SURE" AF will be here today, I just feel like she will be here. So Im still counting myself out (though if no full on bleeding by Sunday I'll test Monday at my brothers house).


----------



## Bartness

So we dot two Canadians and a north Dakotan....what part of Canada?


----------



## tl5953

I'm in Ontario ... 

So, my ultrasound has been bumped to tomorrow morning cause I've been in some pain .. Wish me luck ladies cause I'm so nervous ...


----------



## Bartness

Good luck tl!!! I'm sure everything is fine! AF reared her head last night with intense cramps.


----------



## tl5953

Ugh sorry hun


----------



## Bartness

thanks TL. I've just accepted it, and on the bright side, I can have a glass or two of wine or maybe a few margaritas tonight at the bonfire were going to! AND...I get to meet my newest nephew Brecken on Sunday!


----------



## tl5953

There ya go lol! Enjoy the drinks ;)

Afm, ultrasound went good according to my dr ... I'm measuring 7+0 and according to lmp I'm 7+2 ... Heart rate was 115 ... The tech told me that's a bit low, but the nurse that called me with official results said its fine ... Talk about messing with my head!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I had an u/s once, and the hb was 103...I ended up miscarrying :( Hope all stays well and goes well. Sorry about the witch bartness, hopefully next time.


----------



## tl5953

Oh great ..


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

didn't mean to scare ya...just letting you know. 115 is better than 103. I'm sure all is fine. :)


----------



## tl5953

lol it's ok ... Do far so good ... 8+1 now, sick as a dog .. Prenatal appt on Monday ... How is everyone?


----------



## Bartness

Let us know how the appt. Goes.

Off to the lake I go.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey girls glad to see all is still good tl I'm 5 dpo today no symptoms yet got one preg test left from last month and I'm not using it till I'm late where is everyone in there cycles? Gl all!!!


----------



## tl5953

Thx hun


----------



## Bartness

How goes it everyone?
Spent the weekend at the lake. It was wonderful getting out of town for a few days.


----------



## wannanewbaby

That sounds amazing bartness I'm 8 dpo today really no symptoms was shirt of breath all day yesterday I googled they say it is a symptom but who knows besides that nothing!! Suppose to get af 22nd ready for that day so I know if we got it or not


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I will tell you though tl....feeling sick is a great sign that all is well! nd the sicker you are, the better! :) Soo happy for you! And my gt is saying boy for you right now. ;)

Hope everyone else is well! - Good luck wanna!!!

AFM-I did not opk or temp so not actually sure whre i'm at, only by calendar so... estimated I am either 4dpo or 6dpo. I'm going to stay at 4, and we only got to bd a few times, like 2 times, so i'm not really feeling hopeful this cycle :( I know it only takes one time, but..I will probly take a test next weekend.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm testing next sat mama if you want we can test together that's the day my af is due so if I don't wake up to it like usual I will test we only bd like 3 times in my fertile window but still trying to be hopeful like you said it only takes 1 so fx this is our month


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sounds great wanna, we can test together again...I am expecting af Saturday as well or possibly Monday at the latest. :) FX it is our turn.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well I made my self use my last test today since I knew it was to soon and that way wouldn't be tempted to use it now I have I wait till Saturday def got a bfn at first thought there was something but just indent so hopefully better luck Saturday


----------



## Bartness

Holy heck headach today, and I feel like I could throwup, totally feel sick to my stomach. not fun not fun at all. And this has nothing to do with the tww. ugh. I better be feeling better when im ovulating!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh no bartness I hope your feeling better then to hopefully you didn't catch a stomach bug or anything how long till you o?


----------



## Bartness

Any day now. I think o might be today...lots ewcm.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ohhhhh well hopefully you can find the energy to get some bding in gl you will be waiting with us soon


----------



## Bartness

We all know bodies are insane, but I swear mine is messing with me. I never lost the bloat from my last period, its so bad even my fat jeans are not fitting. seriously. And now Im breaking out...this normally doesn't happen until right before. BODIES I hate mine right now.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Weird you think you just had a strong o and the hormones from that are messing with you? Idk just a idea very weird


----------



## Bartness

No idea but gotta deal no use worrying....right?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well tested today due to lack of normal af symptoms and super bfn life sucks!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

not really ready for tomorrow...bring on the bfn so I can get on with my life...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well I didn't wait like usual 13 dpo bfn on answer so I'm sure af will be right on time tomorrow but gl mama hope you get a bfp so I got something to smile about


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

don't count on it ,but I guess ya never know...stupid ttc anways.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm starting to feel that way about it thinking about taking rest of summer off dont feel like being depressed this whole summer


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

didn't realize I was totally out of frer tests...I had some cheapie tests but they aren't early result for testing early....it was bfn of course. Expecting af tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest so if no af by Monday night wheni get off work, I will get a pack of frer and test tues morning if still nothing.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Was suppose to get af today but nothing tested with afternoon urine and 3 hour hold bfn so sure af will start tomorrow


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

so sorry wanna.. :hugs:


----------



## Bartness

So how is everyone...wanna and mama did you both get AF?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Nope I'm 3 days late as of now haven't teste since the day a was due testing oft with smu I have very sore bbs nausea and indigestion hoping for my bfp today


----------



## stickybean4

Good Luck wanna!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Good luck wanna! I'm not sure when I O, but the latest has been cd19 I think and I usually have a 12 day lp...but maybe these protein/healthy shakes 2 times a day for about 3 weeks has lengthened it or something? I am cd31 today and nothing....and a bfn but it was 2:00am when I had to pee or i'd be uncomfortable sleeping, so maybe that messed it up and wasn't fully concentrated? :( Sooooo....probly out.


----------



## tl5953

Ooh! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh awesome mama maybe we will both get our bfp soon I'm hoping tiger mine in 30 min lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

have you ever been this late before? can't wait!


----------



## wannanewbaby

No most ever was a day I'm on cd 33 right now no cramps haven't spotted even a drop just bought a 2 pk of frers plan on testing in just a few been holding pee for 4 hours and only drank a few sips of sprite in the time frame I really hope this is it for both of us mama!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh my...I hope so too! But I know I should've got a bfp by now...I now each pregnancy can vary, but...I just don't have any hope. I do for you though! FX


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

wanna, I am anxiously awaiting.... what happened?


----------



## Bartness

Hood luck wanna and mama I got my fx for you both!!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

tmi-i did a finger check and no pink or brown or red...I don't know what o think....either these shakes totally screwed my cycle up or I didn't ovulate or something.. I guess I will test again on Thursday or Friday if a no show.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well bfn def not preg just a messed up cycle I guess......not gonna lie I'm devastated


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

im so sorry....that's the way I feel about my cycle this time as well. Just messed up :( BOOO!!


----------



## Bartness

Im sorry wanna and mama


----------



## wannanewbaby

I feel like this is such a cruel joke but I know if I was preg it would show up by now so not holding onto much hope


----------



## StephtheHiker

Just ran across this thread and I just wanted to say I'm so sorry, wanna. I remember you from last cycle and was really hoping this would be your month.:(


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you so much I guess I need to stay positive as long as I'm not bleeding


----------



## stickybean4

You ladies aren't out until the witch shows. I know how frustrating this can be. It took me 4 years to conceive my daughter. I definitely don't have that much time this time around. I will be the big 40 in January. Looks like I didn't even ovulate this month. How is the pregnancy going Tl


----------



## wannanewbaby

you guys see anything???
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).JPG
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry, I don't think I do. :( Remember Aliciaa? 6 days late, wanna....you are not out until she shows. We have to hold onto hope...still nothing for me other than sore bbs.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yep your right I'm not gonna get down until af shows I still got a chance and so do you mama!!!


----------



## tl5953

And me :) I was 3 to 4 days late before I got a faint line


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well I will be 4 tomorrow but not testing again till Friday if still no af I hope you ladies are right I really want this to be it


----------



## Bartness

Wanna I will have my fx for you. I really hope this is your month. 

TL -How is the pregnancy going for you? 

....well things in Fargo got interesting last night. Sever thunderstorms. One house on fire after a lightning strike (I've always feared this, glad its not my house but feeling sad for the family of that house). Flash flooding. I guess lots of roads are closed in Fargo. Dike building is going to be starting up this week again....why? Because the river is supposed to reach 33ft (major flood stage) sometime next week. We just went through this in May...I don't want to deal with it again! sump pump has been running non stop, I hope it doesn't break...OH and I couldn't deal with that right now..............

So hears to even more roads blocked off in downtown where I work. Here's to making me drive 6 blocks out of the way to get to the detour and not having a place to park b/c of the railroad construction closing our work parking lot. Here's to having to cross a 'non-crossable' construction site just to get into the building I work at as all entrances are blocked off (except one, but the door is locked after hours, leaving us with no access to the building and were a 24/7 work place!).....YAY Fargo!!

Can you ladies tell I'm irritated this morning LOL.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lol yes I can tell I'm sorry you guys are dealing with that all over again that's ridiculous hope you guys stay safe and don't have any issues at your house. 

Afm cd 34 today would have been last of af df insisted I test again so another test wasted will be dollar test from here on out. Was wondering what you guys think of this all my symptoms are really strong at night and while sleeping I feel af cramps and think ok she will show when I wake up then when I finally get up nothing... I'm so angry with my body right now!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry about all the stress and craziness of the weather Bartness. Hope thing settle down and everyone stays safe. :)

Wanna-I don't know what to say about your symptoms...everyone is different. I wish you would use fmu instead of smu.

AFM-cd32, witch is coming...had a dime spot of red and checked cervix and a little more. Soooo, i'm out.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I did use fmu this morning and still bfn


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry af got you mama I'm sure she is coming for me just don't know what's taking so long


----------



## Bartness

Sorry about AF mama. Wanna you are not out until AF arrives!

And thanks everyone.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Af arrived


----------



## Bartness

I'm sorry wanna


----------



## StephtheHiker

So sorry wanna. That makes me so angry I want to drop my house on that witch, Dorothy style!!


----------



## tl5953

Whattt?? I'm so sorry Hun ... I really had a feeling it was gonna be good ...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Me to but it's ok I was doubting it with this mornings bfn she showed with quite a vengeance roughest af in awhile thank you guys for all the kind words


----------



## Bartness

Ugh so...
this morning I had diarrhea so bad...I mean like I didn't leave the bathroom for about an hour. Gross I know.

Gums were bleeding when I brushed my teeth...and heartburn from a freeze pop. Wonderful.


----------



## Bartness

LOL, I must have researched cloth diapers way too much or something...I had dreams of cloth diapers last night....very weird dreams about cloth diapers and blw (been telling my SIL about this, she said no way. I told her look how good Jaxon eats compared to nephew).

I kind of woke up with that WTF thought.

Sometimes I wonder about myself ( I have weird dreams all the time, and I mean all the time...I remember one from high school...that has stayed with me forever....running from a chainsaw wielding murder with...wait for it...Justin Timberlake LOLOLOLOLOL).


----------



## Bartness

OK blood tinged cm today AF is due on Sunday...so either she is early or implantation maybe????


----------



## tl5953

Implantation!!


----------



## Bartness

I'm hoping that's what it is...as its got that ewcm consistency but with blood..So its brown and pink.


----------



## tl5953

Hmmm! Do you usually get af same time??


----------



## Bartness

Very rarely does she come early.


----------



## tl5953

Well good luck and baby dust to you!


----------



## Bartness

well, no more blood tinged CM. However, my cm seems more pre-AF like right now. I'm almost 100% that AF will be here early...and go figure over the fourth of July holiday weekend that I have big plans for...ugh this sucks.


----------



## Bartness

Not noticing any brown/pink cm yet this morning. It it was a bit yellowish I think.....


----------



## Bartness

Well I'm out...ugh in total cramping pain...an the blood is coming. Faster and darker.


----------



## tl5953

:( sorry Hun


----------



## stickybean4

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. 


Afm its o day! I had some ovulation spotting today. Never had it before wonder what it means


----------



## tl5953

Maybe it's just a super strong egg!! Gl!

Afm, I'm ok ... Done first Tri on Wednesday ... Can't hide the bump now :/


----------



## Bartness

Looks like this thread is dead. Can't believe hour in 2nd tri already tl!!


----------



## stickybean4

Hi Bartness. How's everything with you. The witch got me on Friday. On to another month


----------



## Bartness

Im doing good, waiting for AF to arrive should be on Friday. I'll test on Friday morning if not here.

sorry AF got you


----------



## tl5953

Hey Hun, I wish these threads weren't dead ... Tbh, the reason I don't post is cause I feel bad that I'm preggo and you ladies are still waiting for your bfps ... Hope all is well ... Ps: I can't believe I'm in second Tri either, 4 more weeks and I'll know the gender!


----------



## Bartness

TL do not feel bad your pregnant! I am happy for you and enjoy hearing about the pregnancy! 

What would you prefer a boy or girl?


----------



## tl5953

Honestly just healthy ... It makes no difference to me :)


----------



## Bartness

Good answer....and I agree as long as healthy that is all that matters.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey ladies i will not let this thread die!!! I need all of you to help keep me sane no idea where i am in cycle just no af should show in next 3 to 5 days how is everyone?? Tl def dont ever feel bad aboit your bfp im super happy for you and cant believe how fast it is going def let us know when yoy know the sex sooooo excited!!!


----------



## tl5953

Hey wanna ... Hope you figure out your cycle!! I find out (hopefully) on Tuesday!


----------



## tl5953

It's a boy :)


----------



## Bartness

TL--Boys are fabulous YAY!!! Now the fun part of coming up with boy names starts (though honestly I prefer boys names...so it was easy for me to come up with Jaxon/Jackson).

Hi Wanna, I haven't heard from you in so long, I missed you!.

no idea where I am in my cycle, or what day I ovulated, but pretty sure AF shouldn't be here until Sept. 5th or 6th.

Woke up with a killer headache, and feeling sick this morning though. (Daycare is closed for the week so I got an unplanned weeks' vacation! Its just to hot to do anything and all the pools are closed, BOOHISS...we'll go to the lake for the last time tomorrow I think).


----------



## ddekerl

Thread starter here. That's why I left... 3yrs Ttc and all the ladies in this thread started moving on with bops. Couldn't do it... Back this month finally/again.

Trying to figure out if testing 11dpo/my birthday is a good or bad idea........
Ff gave me crosshairs though, which is a first for me....


----------



## Bartness

Hi! Its nice to see you back, I hope you get your BFP this cycle!

I'll test on Friday morning if no AF (she's due on Thursday).


----------



## Bartness

Omg gross I just threw up....at work....thought I had to burp and threw up instead.


----------



## ddekerl

Good stuff!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm backkkkkkkkk!!! It's been awhile! Anyone miss me? lol Hope you all are doing well! I'm so excited to be back on here! Let's get some bfps!! Got my pos opk today! Ready to get that egg! <3


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hey everyone so nice to see everyome back!! Mama i also od today thats crazy lol TL congrats on it being a boy so exciting!!! So glad were all back have a good feeling about this TWW for all of us!!


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. How is everyone?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im doing good questioning if i really od other day cause my cm hasnt gone creamy yet like usual gonna bd tonight as well to cover my bases. How are you doing?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I have a GREAT feeling as well, wanna. EEK! I already can't wait to test. And I either O'd yesterday or will today. My previous ff charts showed I normally O 2 days after a pos opk. We bd'd sat night, mon night, lastnight and we will again tonight. We should be covered...I always feel good and very hopeful when I know we get timing right and think we have a chance only to get shut down when a bfn comes. So telling myself it will be bfn already. lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

I wish we had bd a little more but i still think we did enough to have a good chance. Just wish my cm would change so i can be positive i have od when will you test?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I am thinking the 18th or 19th..what about you?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Af is due 21st so im sure i could test 19th pretty accuratly


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awesome. so excited.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Me to!!! I got to pick up some test though all i got is a blue dye test think i will just get some dollar tree test that way i dont waste a bunch of money for a bfn after almost 2 years of trying since our mc i have wasted alot of money!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

your not the only one!! I should be good this cycle, as I do have 1 FRER leftover from the 2pk I got cycle and I have a cb digital I've had for a long time but I want to use that to 'confirm' a bfp. I pray this is it for the both of us...finally, please... FX sooo tight!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know me and you are way over due for our bfps!! I just realized dfs birthday is oct 18 so def will then!! It would be perfect day for a bfp!! Not sure if im 4 dpo or 6 dpo my app says 4 but o pain says 6 so who knows just know im testing 18th lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

great! I think i'm only 2dpo...maybe 3 but not sure. def no more than 3. woohoo can't wait for the 18th


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

omg is it possible I just had ib this early after having a bowel movement? i'm only 4, maybe 5 dpo!! cd20 when I am not expecting af for another week! I've never experienced this before! not with an my other pregnancies!


----------



## wannanewbaby

It could have been was it red or brown?? I had some sharp pain in left ovary then hour later when pee and swear i saw pink tint when i wiped maybe this really will be our turn!!! Fx extremly hard!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

It wasn't brown...mainly pink. Its gone now...weird. maybe I did o the same day I got a pos opk or the day after so maybe I am 5 or 6 dpo..but I'm saying 4 or 5. I hope this it for us girl!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Idk im starting to second guess mine but i really hope it is it for you girl you really deserve it sometimes i bleed after bowel movements and i think thats where mines from but im gonna stay hopeful


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awww...I probly just have wishful thinking. we've been trying so long it's hard to be positive really anyways. probly nothing and just a coincidence. thanks though.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im trying to be pisitive but like you said its been so long with no luck thats its getting harder and harder tokeep a good attitude every month but im gonna dig deep and try my best. But i was thinking you day you have a shorter lp so it def makes sense that you would experiwnce ib early fx fx fx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yea my lp is like 12 days.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Don't know if any of y'all still check this just wanted to update I got my bfp today 10 dpo I still think about all of you and I'm sending all the baby dust I can please pray this one is sticky for me.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## stickybean4

Huge congrats! Wanna. So happy for you.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you so much!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

I've been stalking this thread for a while and sooo happy you got your bfp wanna!! CONGRATS! :happydance: please be sticky!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you so much and i am def gonna get me one of those tickers!!


----------



## Bartness

Congrats wanna!! I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you!! I swear im gonna burst im so excited i cant even sit still today lol whats funny is you ladies are all first to know besides df lol


----------



## Bartness

Ahh thanks for sharing with us right away! Keep us updated on your pregnancy!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I def will really wanting yall to join me soon :)


----------



## stickybean4

hows the prwgnancy goung wanna?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Pretty good struggling with nausea it last all day making it gard to eat but im doing best i can besides that im fine just ready to be done with first trimester its so stressful thank you so much for asking


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

CONGRATS WANNA!!!! wow, it's been awhile since i been here..... finally, i think it happened for me. do you guys see a second line from my test today?
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm def seeing something I have been thinking about you a lot lately wondering how you were doing I really hope it's your bfp please keep me updated!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i will, wanna. I will. I went and got bloodwork done today, so tomorrow i will se what my numbers are and probly go back again on friday and then i will have to wait ALL weekend to see if the numbers are going up. I'm just gonna keep testing and see if the line darkens to see if my numbers are going up. haha, lol. Prayers, please!

And p.s.
We got fertility tested beginning of this year. I came back fine, i did not do the more invasive expensive stuff...the next step was dh getting a SA done. Everything was fine except there was white blood cells in it. Urologist put him on an antibiotic and said it could take 3 months for the sperm to produce healthier and better or whatever. Cuz obviously the white blood cells were affecting his swimmers. So, he has been on the antibiotic since around Valentine's day, so that was 3 months ago...woohoo!!!:happydance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Maybe that was all you guys needed then :) I tested every morning with a frer and they always got a little darker which made me feel so much better!! How many dpo are you and when would your due date be??


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Umm, I'm not sure how many dpo...i'm guessing 13. I am thinking I am cd29 today cuz I started sometime around the 1st of the month. I checked a due date calculator and it said Feb 6. When is yours?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mine is July 27th but he has been measuring a week ahead at every ultrasound so I'm thinking he may come a little early. Did you do another test today???


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes i will post the test in minute. i have to get bloodwork again tomorrow. it came back 5-25 (inconclusive), so i am PRAYING they go up!! Now I am a nervous wreck thinking i'm gonna miscarry.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Today's test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wannanewbaby

Your test is def darker I'm positive your numbers will be higher you probably just implanted not to long ago so there low at first but I think your test def looks good I'm sure your numbers will be good.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww thanks...i hope so!! got tests to do the next 3 days! :thumbup:


----------



## wannanewbaby

i tested every morning till my test line got darker than control then i finally felt like i should stop lol so when will you get blood results??


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i got i have to go tomorrow. so i won't know until monday.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh that's terrible having to wait all weekend but just keep doing your test that will keep you sane how are you feeling having any symptoms??


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

no not really any symptoms...the last few days my boobs were sore but today they don't really hurt? hope that is not bad news! but i took a test again this morning and it was a tad darker again and i also took a digital and today it picked up and finally said pregnant. i took 2 digitals, one yesterday and the day before and they said not pregnant. Yes, i'm gonna be a wreck all weekend. Did you have symptoms beginning of yours?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Nothing strong at first but tender breast didn't get nausea till 5 and a half weeks. Just keep doing your test till you get your numbers and don't stress to much about the symptoms my major ones didn't come till 5 or more weeks


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mama worried about you haven't heard from you lately hope all is still well. Please update when you get your test results tomorrow.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awww, your sweet. i will update soon. im sure all is well. yesterday i took the last of my frer and it was very dark. no bleeding... hcg has to be going up. ill probably call around 830/900, so just a few more hours.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok. i just got off the phone with the nurse. my levels did go up, it was 61 on friday. so yay!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ya!!!! That sounds great are you gonna get anymore blood draws or just wait for your first ultrasound now??


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i have to pickup progesterone suppositories today to take until i'm 12 weeks. Even though my level was 13, i have taken these every time i get pregnant. And i have to wait for a phone call for the next step. Which will probly be an appointment. Don't know if they will want anymore blood checked or not.


----------



## wannanewbaby

We'll def keep me updated!! You need to get a ticker so I can keep up with how far along you are and all your milestones


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I have to get blood drawn again today... i will get a ticker when the doc gives me a due date. Or I guess I can just do it, im just not 100% sure of my lmp. few days it could be.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well at least there keeping a good eye on it and I'm sure the results are helping keep you calm. So what was dh like when you told him you finally got a bfp???


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes im anxious to find the results. he didn't really say anything right away or act all happy. the line was very faint so he was even unsure it was real. I just know he really wants a boy and he is happy about it. I just hope he accepts another girl.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I figured he would have been really excited with all you had to go through to get another bfp df was super excited at first then was really nervous till we got past 7 weeks since that's when we lost last lo. Can't believe it took both of us 2 years to conceive again we never figured out what our problem was. I'm sure df will be happy no matter if it's a boy or girl once he is holding the baby in his arms. 

I see you got your ticker :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww. im so happy for you guys! i can't believe it took us 2 years as well. im sure my husband is super excited but you know men, ormine at least...he doesn't show much emotion, lol. im going to call in a little bit just to see if they happen to have the results today. I got it done around 930 this morning. Im hoping they will, but if not, tomorrow morning isnt too far away. Do you have names picked out? So, your having a boy?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Just called and got my numbers for today. 494! Woohoo! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow sounds like your numbers are great!!! I def think you got a sticky one this time just like us!! Yes it's a boy df was more excited about that then the bfp itself lol we are naming him Ryder his nursery is completely done already I am just waiting on him to show up lol it's gonna be so fun to keep up with your pregnancy since mine will be over. I'm def ready to not be pregnant but then again I'm gonna miss it :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww, i understand. i know this will probly be my last and i will miss it too. are you going to try later for a second?


----------



## wannanewbaby

We have talked about it a few times but keep going back and forth so for now just gonna get a iud and see how we feel in a year or two.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sounds good. I've got to go get bloodwork again Friday. Ugh. Well I don't have to but my doc would like me to. Probly cuz for an ultrasound to show anything your numbers have to be in the 1000s.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well your def getting close to that number. I didn't get mine till 7+4 with only having one loss they didn't consider me high risk. It was horrible waiting all that time to know if lo had a heartbeat. I know you have to be nervous as well but so far things look great I'm really happy for you. I know your df wants a boy so I got fx for you to be team blue also!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks! they do consider me high risk so i always get an early u/s by 7 weeks. Time is going slowwwww. lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

I felt the same way but now I swear it's flying. And I have been having some contractions there not painful but I'm scared it's to early I'm gonna keep a eye on them and time them if they get closer I'm gonna have to get checked out


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Might be Braxton hicks is all. Hope it goes away and isn't serious. Def too early but early enough I think he would make it with help


----------



## wannanewbaby

They lasted a few hours and stopped so guess just Braxton hicks sure made me nervous cause they were happening every 4 min or so and lasting 30 to 40 seconds. Hopefully it was just body getting ready for labor in a few more weeks not days def don't need to meet him just yet.


----------



## Bartness

Holy Cow Wanna, I cannot belive how fast time is going. It seems like yesterday you were sharing your good news, and now your in the third tri!

Congrats Mama! 

I've been MIA...OH and I decided to take a break from TTC...to *GASP* Plan our WEDDING!!! That's right girls, he proposed on Christmas Eve. 

Our wedding date is going to be on June 26th,2015!!

However, I found myself back in the 2WW this month...as yep..oops. LOL.

Im hoping for it though, I'd love to have another baby soon!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg bartness congrats on the wedding that is great news!!!! I will keep my fx that your oops turns into a bfp!! 

Mama where you been is all still good???


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That's great bartness! Congrats! Our anniversary is june too! And hey, ya never know... Maybe that little break with an oops is all you needed! Hope you get your bfp too!! How far in the tww are you?

I'm good. Light spotting, most likely from the stupid progesterone suppositories. Ugh. But I do have an early scan ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow!! Hope we hear a heartbeat!


----------



## Bartness

I'm only about 3 or 4 dpo. Not far at all. But being totally forgetful this week....it has been really bad lol.


----------



## wannanewbaby

omg mama you got to keep updated on that ultrasound i will def be thinking of you!!

you to bartness keep us updated on your tww


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, so...no heartbeat. there was a gestational sac, yolk sac and i guess a startof a fetal pole. the tech tried measuring the fetal pole but it came up out of range. she was guessing i was 5 weeks, not 6. i had to get more blood drawn to check my hcg numbers and i go back for another ultrasound next thursday.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well 6 weeks is still early for heartbeat especially if your not even quite that far along. I'm sure all is fine your numbers are looking great and the baby is in the right spot. I'm sure this is your sticky bean don't let this make you lose hope. Did they say when they would give you another scan??


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Yes it's scheduled for next Thursday. I'm positive I'm around 6. I just think it's early.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm glad your still feeling good about it I'm sure by thurs you will be able to see a beautiful heartbeat. That's why I think early scans are sometimes more stress than help. Now I can't wait for thurs!!! Have you guys shared the news with anyone yet?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

we have only told a few friends and family. will be announcing officially on july 4th with a cute family pic. you can't wait for thurs?....haha, I CAN'T!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww how exciting I know everyone will be so happy for y'all. Any new symptoms showing up??


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

no i never have any symptoms really. just nausea towards night time and tender boobs. thats it. tomorrow is fathers day AND our 12 year wedding anniversary. So we are going to spend it on the lake in a pontoon boat with the family. Do you have anything special planned for tomorrow since he is a daddy now? did you get anything for mothers day?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea he bought me a baby boy charm for my pandora bracelet it was very cute I got him a card and just a t shirt he wanted and I'm gonna cook his favorite dinner. It's so hard to buy for him cause when he wants something he just buys it himself lol a day on the lake sounds so fun!! It's hard for us to do to much anymore I'm so uncomfortable and it's so hot which makes me get a lot of nausea.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Heard and seen the heartbeat today. Measured 6w4d. Not far off.


----------



## Bartness

Yay for hearingvthe heart beat!!!

Took a test this morning...bfn....AF due on Saturday. Think im out.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awww bartness i am sorry. :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh so happy to hear that mama!!!! 

But bartness sad to hear your news :( hope you get bfp soon


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats..on the safe arrival of your little man Wanna.Whata cutie : )


----------



## Bartness

Congrats wanna! Jeremy is soo cute!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you guys so much!!! He is 3 weeks old today and we are enjoying every second with him :) 

How are all of you doing?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bartness

Aww wanna...congrats again. Your boy is so cute. 

So I'm pretty sure I o'd early this month....which puts me in the tww..not sure what dpo. 

I'm not freaking out...just hoping for af as it would put edd to two months before wedding....ugh.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh wow that might not be a good thing. Hopefully no bfps right now then. I'm getting my iud at my 6 week check up so no bfps for us for awhile either. I'm starting back to college so would like to get my associates then go for number 2.


----------

